# He visitado isPain estos días. Peor aún de lo que me imaginaba...



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.

En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.

En que ha convertido el puto R78 a lo que un día llame con orgullo mi paìs. Malditos seais todos,hijos de puta.


----------



## burbuje (6 Ene 2023)

Lo mismo digo. He venido a pasar las fiestas con la familia, y cada vez que vuelvo está todo en peores condiciones. También la proporción de foráneos y descendientes de foráneos cada vez más mayoritaria.

Una proporción de gente bastante alta sin civilizar: nacionales, etnianos y foráneos varios.

Perros y mierdas de perro por todos lados. Vas a cualquier tienda, bar o centro comercial, y todo lleno de chuchos.

Y el puto ruido y gritos en los pisos.

Llevo 10 años fuera, y la situación cada vez está peor.


----------



## Fargo (6 Ene 2023)

Pues imagina estar aquí todo el año remando por poco más del SMI, y sin catar mujeres desde hace años.
Así estamos muchos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (6 Ene 2023)

Yo he ido a suiza a navegar y esta todo carisimo,


----------



## Perro marroquí (6 Ene 2023)

Estuve en Suiza hace 1 año y tiene mucha decadencia y deterioro respecto a las otras veces . Muchos grafitis en ginebra , mucho negro , de hecho varias veces en el centro de Ginebra querían venderme droga en plena calle . Suciedad que en otras ocasiones no había visto . La decadencia de Suiza es mucho más fuerte . El único país que tira hacia adelante y no se ve decadente es Singapur


----------



## Saco de papas (6 Ene 2023)

La duda ofende.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

burbuje dijo:


> Lo mismo digo. He venido a pasar las fiestas con la familia, y cada vez que vuelvo está todo en peores condiciones. También la proporción de foráneos y descendientes de foráneos cada vez más mayoritaria.
> 
> Una proporción de gente bastante alta sin civilizar: nacionales, etnianos y foráneos varios.
> 
> ...



La distancia con Suiza es de tal magnitud que bajando a IsPain el contraste con la riqueza de la primera, hace destacar aún màs salvajemente la depauperaciòn de una isPain que va en caída libre y sin freno.

La degradaciòn , como digo,no está concentrada como antes en el extrarradio, golpea fostiandote en la cara al bajar del aviòn. Todo hecho mierda, sucio, degradado, la pinta demacrada de la peña. Espantoso el murazo contra el que se ha estampado isPain.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Ene 2023)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Estuve en Suiza hace 1 año y tiene mucha decadencia y deterioro respecto a las otras veces . Muchos grafitis en ginebra , mucho negro , de hecho varias veces en el centro de Ginebra querían venderme droga en plena calle . Suciedad que en otras ocasiones no había visto . La decadencia de Suiza es mucho más fuerte . El único país que tira hacia adelante y no se ve decadente es Singapur



Como se dice scarf en español?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (6 Ene 2023)

Desde 2008 sin frenos y cuesta abajo. No me quiero imaginar como quedará el plantel en un par de años tras el proceso actual...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> La distancia con Suiza es de tal magnitud que bajando a IsPain el contraste con la riqueza de la primera, hace destacar aún màs salvajemente la depauperaciòn de una isPain que va en caída libre y sin freno.
> 
> La degradaciòn , como digo,no está concentrada como antes en el extrarradio, se ve desde bajar del aviòn. Todo hecho mierda, sucio, degradado, la pinta demacrada de la peña. Espantoso el murazo contra el que se ha estampado isPain.



Hombre viniendo de Suiza... de todas formas por muy bien que te vaya, siempre seras un inmigrante haya donde vayas. Y lo digo en general, para cualquiera que emigra.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (6 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


>



País de muertos de hambre con serios transtornos mentales. No lo digo yo, lo plasma el vídeo.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (6 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Como se dice scarf en español?



Bufanda.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


>



Fostiándose como energùmenos en una fiesta de niños para quitarle los putos caramelos. Y esto en Madrid..un buena prueba que no es anecdota


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> País de muertos de hambre con serios transtornos mentales. No lo digo yo, lo plasma el vídeo.



En realidad lo que ves en el video es lumpen social, te diria que a lo que aspiran es a cajera de dia y repartidor de Globo, pero realmente a lo que aspiran es a vivir del Estado, que es lo que promociona la izquierda.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Ene 2023)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Bufanda.



Era una broma forero.


----------



## jorobachov (6 Ene 2023)

Desde que nos metieron al masonazo de zp con calzador vía trenes , este país ha ido a peor. Hace 18 años ya. En 18 años la caída ha sido brutal , pero son dos décadas constantes maniobrando para hacer daño desde el mismo gobierno del país, de forma deliberada.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

burbuje dijo:


> Lo mismo digo. He venido a pasar las fiestas con la familia, y cada vez que vuelvo está todo en peores condiciones. También la proporción de foráneos y descendientes de foráneos cada vez más mayoritaria.
> 
> Una proporción de gente bastante alta sin civilizar: nacionales, etnianos y foráneos varios.
> 
> ...



Lo del ruido revela mejor que nada el grado de hijoputismo e incivismo de la poblaciòn hezpañorda. En Suiza el silencio para dormir y en festivos es sagrado.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (6 Ene 2023)

jorobachov dijo:


> Desde que nos metieron al masonazo de zp con calzador vía trenes , este país ha ido a peor. Hace 18 años ya. En 18 años la caída ha sido brutal , pero son dos décadas constantes maniobrando para hacer daño desde el mismo gobierno del país, de forma deliberada.



TOP tres índice miserabilidad bloomerg desde hace una década y eso que tanto el IPC como desempleo están cocinados, si no nos salimos del índice junto con Venezuela. Es curioso que sea una realidad que no transciende.


----------



## Miércoles (6 Ene 2023)

Seguramente hasta el peseto te habrá metido el rejonazo con la tarifa del aeropuerto a gran Vía....

Ni en Marruecos me pasó lo que pasa aquí con los Pesetos


----------



## HATE (6 Ene 2023)

Se mueve por zonas de pobres y ve pobres.

Lo nunca visto.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Miércoles dijo:


> Seguramente hasta el peseto te habrá metido el rejonazo con la tarifa del aeropuerto a gran Vía....
> 
> Ni en Marruecos me pasó lo que pasa aquí con los Pesetos



En Marruecos, al menos en Tánger, hay taxistas que intentan hablarte en ispainol y ciertamente en trampa y picaresca no le ganan a los pesetos ispainoles. Por cierto,.se.me.habia olvidado la trifulca.entre dos pesetos reclamando su prioridad sobre un guiri despistado a la salida.de Barajas.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

jorobachov dijo:


> Desde que nos metieron al masonazo de zp con calzador vía trenes , este país ha ido a peor. Hace 18 años ya. En 18 años la caída ha sido brutal , pero son dos décadas constantes maniobrando para hacer daño desde el mismo gobierno del país, de forma deliberada.



Que el socialismo ha destruido isPain lo ve cualquiera que la venga visitando cada año. De ser un país pujante y en crecimiento de los 90..a la putisima mierda actual. Lamentable y trágico. El país está muerto, en parada cardiaca.


----------



## Fomenkiano (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



No entiendo a que va la gente al centro de Madrid, si no hay nada que ver, hay la misma mierda que en cualquier sitio de Europa: franquicias, decathlon primark y cafeterías tipo starbucks . Las tiendas que me gustaban visitar han desaparecido hace años, la mítica librería Molina hace años que fue sustituida por una tienda de ropa baratuna. 

Fui a visitar a unos familiares que viven en el centro, y en la Plaza de Ópera a la salida del metro, había un cutre mercadillo navideño y una cola brutal de pobres esperando a recibir no sé que.... me resultó angustioso salir de esa estación por la cantidad de gente que había.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Ene 2023)

Como emigrante igual que tú, te tengo bien calado, escoria que solo escupe mierda sobre españa porque seguramente limpie retretes en suisa o tenga una vida miserable de curro casa curro casa.

Que te aproveche, imbécil.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> No entiendo a que va la gente al centro de Madrid, si no hay nada que ver, hay la misma mierda que en cualquier sitio de Europa: franquicias, decathlon primark y cafeterías tipo starbucks . Las tiendas que me gustaban visitar han desaparecido hace años, la mítica librería Molina hace años que fue sustituida por una tienda de ropa baratuna.
> 
> Fui a visitar a unos familiares que viven en el centro, y en la Plaza de Ópera a la salida del metro, había un cutre mercadillo navideño y una cola brutal de pobres esperando a recibir no sé que.... me resultó angustioso salir de esa estación por la cantidad de gente que había.



Y.el olor a mierda por esa zona. La cantidad de mendigos,pobres, lumpenazos y subproletariado al lado del Teatro del Real con la Sonambula de Bellini en cartelera.


----------



## Perro marroquí (6 Ene 2023)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Como emigrante igual que tú, te tengo bien calado, escoria que solo escupe mierda sobre españa porque seguramente limpie retretes en suisa o tenga una vida miserable de curro casa curro casa.
> 
> Que te aproveche, imbécil.



Solo habla las cosas negativas de España . Como bien dices este tiene que estar limpiando retretes en Suiza , ahorrando 500 euros al mes y despotricando contra los Españoles creyendo que todos somos unos pobres que ganamos 1000 euros al mes


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (6 Ene 2023)

En Suiza el moronegro eres tu. Yo tengo familia alli ya de tres generaciones y siguen siendo de segunda para ellos.

Vosotros, recien llegados, por mucho que os traten educadamente, o tengais pasta, alli sois el wilson o el rachid de Suiza.


----------



## Perro marroquí (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Y.el olor a mierda por esa zona. La cantidad de mendigos,pobres, lumpenazos y subproletariado al lado del Teatro del Real ..acojonante



Ibiza , marbella, sanxenxo , soto grande, muchas zonas de Madrid ...etc se ve una cantidad de riqueza gigantesca . Tu solo vienes a hablar mal del país.


----------



## Perro marroquí (6 Ene 2023)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> En Suiza el moronegro eres tu. Yo tengo familia alli ya de tres generaciones y siguen siendo de segunda para ellos.
> 
> Vosotros, recien llegados, por mucho que os traten educadamente, o tengais pasta, alli sois el wilson o el rachid de Suiza.



Este ahorra como mucho 1000 euros de mierda al mes y ya se cree que tiene pasta


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Ene 2023)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Solo habla las cosas negativas de España . Como bien dices este tiene que estar limpiando retretes en Suiza , ahorrando 500 euros al mes y despotricando contra los Españoles creyendo que todos somos unos pobres que ganamos 1000 euros al mes



No falla, todos los expats con los que me he cruzado que solo echan mierda sobre España, o tienen trabajos de mierda o son unos amargados cuya única vida social se reduce a agachar la cabeza y decirle si bwana al jefazo.

El resto solo hablamos bien de nuestro país, por supuesto reconociendo que hay ciertas cosas que son una puta mierda, como en todas partes, pero nunca hablamos de España de esa manera tan mezquina y miserable.

Me dan pena en el fondo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Algol (6 Ene 2023)

Es evidente que Madrid es una cloaca infecta y nausebunda


----------



## Perro marroquí (6 Ene 2023)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> No falla, todos los expats con los que me he cruzado que solo echan mierda sobre España, o tienen trabajos de mierda o son unos amargados cuya única vida social se reduce a agachar la cabeza y decirle si bwana al jefazo.
> 
> El resto solo hablamos bien de nuestro país, por supuesto reconociendo que hay ciertas cosas que son una puta mierda, como en todas partes, pero nunca hablamos de España de esa manera tan mezquina y miserable.
> 
> Me dan pena en el fondo.



Así es , es una forma de justificarse su fracaso . La vida en España es una mierda y en Suiza es todo un paraíso, seguro que sigue ganando una mierda de dinero en Suiza pero es todo un paraíso y España con lugares como Ibiza , Madrid o Marbella es lo peor . Jajaja que calados están estos antiespañoles


----------



## Snowball (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Suiza es el segundo país de Europa con más inmigración (y lo sabes)

El tema es que Ejpaña importa menas y manteros y Suiza ingenieros y científicos...


----------



## Perro marroquí (6 Ene 2023)

Algol dijo:


> Es evidente que Madrid es una cloaca infecta y nausebunda



Entonces ni hablemos del resto del mundo . Te lo dice alguien que se ha recorrido casi todos los paises y pocos sitios hay mejor que España y Madrid


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Ibiza , marbella, sanxenxo , soto grande, muchas zonas de Madrid ...etc se ve una cantidad de riqueza gigantesca . Tu solo vienes a hablar mal del país.



A.todos nos gustaria no ver a isPain en este estado de postraciòn y pobrismo que duele al alma. Pero es lo que hay, se lleva a isPain encima como algunos que teneis una madre puta y un padre borracho que os golpea/golpeaba. Que se le.va a hacer. Sòlo queda la solución personal, buscarnos la vida en paìses del primer mundo donde al menos nos dejjen trabajar haciendo cosas de ingeniería y.ciencia, en lo que estoy, y que vean,al menos, que en isPain no sòlo hay lumpen e inmigraciòn basura.


----------



## hartman4 (6 Ene 2023)

Algol dijo:


> Es evidente que Madrid es una cloaca infecta y nausebunda



en relidad cualquier poblacion de mas de 1000 habitantes de is pain.


----------



## Perro marroquí (6 Ene 2023)

Snowball dijo:


> Suiza es el segundo país de Europa con más inmigración (y lo sabes)
> 
> El tema es que Ejpaña importa menas y manteros y Suiza ingenieros y científicos...



Muchas chusma está llegando también a Suiza , no son ingenieros y científicos todo lo que llegan , yo lo he podido comprobar el fuerte deterioro que se ve en las calles de ginebra . Hace años era impensable ver las cosas que se ven ahora


----------



## el tio orquestas (6 Ene 2023)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> En Suiza el moronegro eres tu. Yo tengo familia alli ya de tres generaciones y siguen siendo de segunda para ellos.
> 
> Vosotros, recien llegados, por mucho que os traten educadamente, o tengais pasta, alli sois el wilson o el rachid de Suiza.



¿Y? Aquí en mi propio país soy ciudadano de segunda o tercera, pues soy hombre blanco heterosexual de derechas y autónomo.


----------



## BikeroII (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Que el socialismo ha destruido isPain lo ve cualquiera que la venga visitando cada año. De ser un país pujante y en crecimiento de los 90..a la putisima mierda actual. Lamentable y trágico. El país está muerto, en parada cardiaca.



España lo han destrozado los españoles. Estais dejando un país de escándalo. Os jodeis. Eso es lo que pasa después de 40 años votando guarrindongadas.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Ene 2023)

¿Todavía sigues por Suiza? Se supone que a estas alturas y despues de haber hecho pedazo de pase de pantallas Austria-Alemania-Suiza estarías ya en el top del nivel en algún país anglopirata....¿Dónde fue te estancaste? 

Suíza, muerte en vida... 




pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Ene 2023)

Snowball dijo:


> Suiza es el segundo país de Europa con más inmigración (y lo sabes)
> 
> El tema es que Ejpaña importa menas y manteros y Suiza ingenieros y científicos...



Sí, ingenieros y científicos, pero también eslavos y balcanos albañiles, nigros, moros, etc, la diferencia es que allí no son tolerantes con los vagos y maleantes como aquí que cualquier lumpen tiene cabida, es el gran error que cometemos.


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Es probable que los suizos piensen lo mismo cuando te ven a ti en sus ciudades, pero no te falta razón


----------



## Snowball (6 Ene 2023)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Sí, ingenieros y científicos, pero también eslavos y balcanos albañiles, nigros, moros, etc, la diferencia es que allí no son tolerantes con los vagos y maleantes como aquí que cualquier lumpen tiene cabida, es el gran error que cometemos.



Correcto 
Aquí viene la gente a CURRAR 

Nada de paguitas


----------



## Snowball (6 Ene 2023)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Es probable que los suizos piensen lo mismo cuando te ven a ti en sus ciudades, pero no te falta razón



En Suiza ya no hay suizos


----------



## Algol (6 Ene 2023)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Entonces ni hablemos del resto del mundo . Te lo dice alguien que se ha recorrido casi todos los paises y pocos sitios hay mejor que España y Madrid



Yo he estado en Chelsea y no he visto la misera de Madrid.


----------



## Snowball (6 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Todavía sigues por Suiza? Se supone que a estas alturas y despues de haber hecho pedazo de pase de pantallas Austria-Alemania-Suiza estarías ya en el top del nivel en algún país anglopirata....¿Dónde fue te estancaste?
> 
> Suíza, muerte en vida...



con 138.000 francos al año, ya te digo yo que muerto en vida no estoy...


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Que el socialismo ha destruido isPain lo ve cualquiera que la venga visitando cada año. De ser un país pujante y en crecimiento de los 90..a la putisima mierda actual. Lamentable y trágico. El país está muerto, en parada cardiaca.



En los 90 ya estaban. Desde 1982 si quieres concretar.


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Ene 2023)

Snowball dijo:


> En Suiza ya no hay suizos



Los hay, los hay


----------



## HDR (6 Ene 2023)

Madrid será un enorme gueto panchito-moruno en menos de 2 décadas


----------



## Snowball (6 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En los 90 ya estaban. Desde 1982 si quieres concretar.



El PSOE de los 80 no tiene nada que ver con el cáncer wokista y subnormalista que vivimos hoy en día

Hasta los ministros de los 80 les daban mil vueltas a los de ahora. Un pepiño blanco o Irene Montero hubiera sido inimaginable en aquella época


----------



## Esflinter (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Joder no sabía que en Suiza acogían lloronas retrasadas


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Ene 2023)

Snowball dijo:


> El PSOE de los 80 no tiene nada que ver con el cáncer wokista y subnormalista que vivimos hoy en día
> 
> Hasta los ministros de los 80 les daban mil vueltas a los de ahora. Un pepiño blanco o Irene Montero hubiera sido inimaginable en aquella época



Anda ya.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> España lo han destrozado los españoles. Estais dejando un país de escándalo. Os jodeis. Eso es lo que pasa después de 40 años votando guarrindongadas.



La degradaciòn monstruosa de la política, ha ido de la mano de la del paìs. Ver a una ministra tarada berreando en el congreso como una energumena y sacando leyes que son una aberraciòn pura, jactándose de ello encima..es para declarar suicidado al país y sus putos hezpañordos votontos de mierda.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Ene 2023)

Con 200.000 seguirá siendo Suiza, muerte en vida

Si combinas y pasas X meses en España u otro país donde la gente sabe vivir pues pase, pero aquello es lo que es

Estás en este foro por algo



Snowball dijo:


> con 138.000 francos al año, ya te digo yo que muerto en vida no estoy...


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Ene 2023)

El psoe fue fundamental para desestructurar la nación, son los que trajeron lo que hoy tenemos



Snowball dijo:


> El PSOE de los 80 no tiene nada que ver con el cáncer wokista y subnormalista que vivimos hoy en día
> 
> Hasta los ministros de los 80 les daban mil vueltas a los de ahora. Un pepiño blanco o Irene Montero hubiera sido inimaginable en aquella época


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (6 Ene 2023)

Esflinter dijo:


> Joder no sabía que en Suiza acogían lloronas retrasadas



Tiene razon, nos hemos dejado robar el pais.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Ene 2023)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Como emigrante igual que tú, te tengo bien calado, escoria que solo escupe mierda sobre españa porque seguramente limpie retretes en suisa o tenga una vida miserable de curro casa curro casa.
> 
> Que te aproveche, imbécil.



Has hecho pleno y me has ahorrado el post. 
Pacomer es un endófobo y parece que le pica el ojal y tiene que descargarse siempre contra España.


----------



## friki (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> La distancia con Suiza es de tal magnitud que bajando a IsPain el contraste con la riqueza de la primera, hace destacar aún màs salvajemente la depauperaciòn de una isPain que va en caída libre y sin freno.
> 
> La degradaciòn , como digo,no está concentrada como antes en el extrarradio, golpea fostiandote en la cara al bajar del aviòn. Todo hecho mierda, sucio, degradado, la pinta demacrada de la peña. Espantoso el murazo contra el que se ha estampado isPain.



Pues imagínate la gracia que les hace a los suizos tener a marrónidos inmigrantes como tú dandóles por culo y lumpenizando su sociedad puto informático inmigrante de mierda, no vengas a España ni a por una herencia quédate ahí jodiéndoles a ellos que son el país de los mayores criminales hijos de puta DEL MUNDO, ricos por la sangre de asesinados del mundo entero.

RETRASADO DE MIERDA


----------



## Snowball (6 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El psoe fue fundamental para desestructurar la nación, son los que trajeron lo que hoy tenemos



Que siiii ,nadie duda de ello

Pero si comparas, incluso aquella mierda estaba mucho más preparada que la que tenemos ahora. 

Aún se seguía la tendencia meritocratica del franquismo y UCD


----------



## friki (6 Ene 2023)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> No entiendo a que va la gente al centro de Madrid, si no hay nada que ver, hay la misma mierda que en cualquier sitio de Europa: franquicias, decathlon primark y cafeterías tipo starbucks . Las tiendas que me gustaban visitar han desaparecido hace años, la mítica librería Molina hace años que fue sustituida por una tienda de ropa baratuna.
> 
> Fui a visitar a unos familiares que viven en el centro, y en la Plaza de Ópera a la salida del metro, había un cutre mercadillo navideño y una cola brutal de pobres esperando a recibir no sé que.... me resultó angustioso salir de esa estación por la cantidad de gente que había.



Yo vivo en Ópera y esta zona es de las que mejor se mantienen, pero todas las tiendas que le dan vida a las ciudades están desapareciendo y todo se lumpeniza, franquicias, gentuza de extrarradios por millones, panchitos, guiris pobres de mierda que no dejan un duro y son feos...

Los mercadillos son totalmente falsos, solo venden mierdas panchitas, bufandas, guantes, gorritos, cinturones, de ínfima calidad hechos en Perú o Camboya, nada que ver con un mercadillo de verdad donde encontrar algo interesante. Ni siquiera hay españoles en esos mercadillos, son todos argentinos, chilenos, etc.

La decadencia social y cultural de España es BRUTAL, nos quedan dos telediarios antes de ser otra franquicia más sin cultura propia idéntica a cualquiera basura occidental.

ROJOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Ene 2023)

Snowball dijo:


> Que siiii ,nadie duda de ello
> 
> Pero si comparas, incluso aquella mierda estaba mucho más preparada que la que tenemos ahora.
> 
> Aún se seguía la tendencia meritocratica del franquismo y UCD



Ya, ¿y eso de qué sirve?


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Snowball dijo:


> Que siiii ,nadie duda de ello
> 
> Pero si comparas, incluso aquella mierda estaba mucho más preparada que la que tenemos ahora.
> 
> Aún se seguía la tendencia meritocratica del franquismo y UCD



La calidad profesional de lo que se hace hoy en día en isPain es ccon todos los respetos una puta mierda. La preparación profesional de la peña y sobre todo la MOTiVACION han caído en picado.

Antes un ingeniero era un tipo serio que gozaba de prestigio social bien merecido. Hoy en dìa en isPain son tratados como basura explotable a la altura de un flippero de burguer king.


----------



## NRW_Observer (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Pues estás bastante equivocado. En Madrid se mueve últimamente muchísimo dinero, y sé de lo que hablo.

Yo también he estado viviendo fuera (Alemania) y conozco el rollo de estar echando mierda a España, pero sabes que si fueses capaz de conseguir algo bueno aquí te venías andando.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BikeroII (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> La degradaciòn monstruosa de la política, ha ido de la mano de la del paìs. Ver a una ministra tarada berreando en el congreso como una energumena y sacando leyes que son una aberraciòn pura, jactándose de ello encima..es para declarar suicidado al país y sus putos hezpañordos votontos de mierda.



Si pero vaya, el echarle la culpa a un color político no hace más que demostrar la polaridad de la población. Pobres diablos, piensan que los otros, tienen la culpa. Cuando son cómplices del bipartidismo, incluidos sus hijos bastardos, la partitocracia y las redes clienterales.

Están donde ELLOS quieren que estén.

Te equivocas si piensas que las cosas van a cambiar quitando a estos miserables del gobierno.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Ene 2023)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Pues estás bastante equivocado. En Madrid se mueve últimamente muchísimo dinero, y sé de lo que hablo.
> 
> Yo también he estado viviendo fuera (Alemania) y conozco el rollo de estar echando mierda a España, pero sabes que si fueses capaz de conseguir algo bueno aquí te venías andando.
> 
> ...



El caso es que ese tipo de gente no deja el foro, pudiendo gastar ese tiempo en un interesantísimo foro suizo...

En realidad están mendigando atención/admiración


----------



## friki (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> La calidad profesional de lo que se hace hoy en día en isPain es ccon todos los respetos una puta mierda. La preparación profesional de la peña y sobre todo la MOTiVACION han caído en picado.
> 
> Antes un ingeniero era un tipo serio que gozaba de prestigio social bien merecido. Hoy en dìa en isPain son tratados como basura explotable a la altura de un flippero de burguer king.



Porque no eres ingeniero, eres un PUTO INFORMÁTICO DE MIERDA EMIGRANTE NIVEL BASURA payaso que te aguante tu puta madre emigroide marrónido fracasadazo apestoso hijo de puta y encima kremlinita la puta rata comunista de mierda te arranco los huevos de codorniz que tienes y te los hago tragar escoria


----------



## Miércoles (6 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Yo vivo en Ópera y esta zona es de las que mejor se mantienen, pero todas las tiendas que le dan vida a las ciudades están desapareciendo y todo se lumpeniza, franquicias, gentuza de extrarradios por millones, panchitos, guiris pobres de mierda que no dejan un duro y son feos...
> 
> Los mercadillos son totalmente falsos, solo venden mierdas panchitas, bufandas, guantes, gorritos, cinturones, de ínfima calidad hechos en Perú o Camboya, nada que ver con un mercadillo de verdad donde encontrar algo interesante. Ni siquiera hay españoles en esos mercadillos, son todos argentinos, chilenos, etc.
> 
> ...



Taco Bell, KFC, MC Donald's,etc... Ni siquiera quedan Restaurantes de cocina española, todo ya está sustituido igual que zapatillas de deporte y pantalones vaqueros rotos, ya no ves a nadie elegantemente bien vestido como antes.

La dejadez de la gente es impresionante, pero todo viene por la falta de $.


----------



## inteño (6 Ene 2023)

La moronegrada da imagen de deterioro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Ene 2023)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Entonces ni hablemos del resto del mundo . Te lo dice alguien que se ha recorrido casi todos los paises y pocos sitios hay mejor que España y Madrid



Na si es un indepe catalan, no pierdas el tiempo.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Pues estás bastante equivocado. En Madrid se mueve últimamente muchísimo dinero, y sé de lo que hablo.
> 
> Yo también he estado viviendo fuera (Alemania) y conozco el rollo de estar echando mierda a España, pero sabes que si fueses capaz de conseguir algo bueno aquí te venías andando.
> 
> ...



Bueno, me fui de isPain porque no me dejaban trabajar tranquilo en lo mio, ingenieria, entre papeleo continuo, cambio de normas.tributarias, contables, justificantes hasta para el papel con el que me limpiaba el culo etc etc... qué no coñooo, claro que no me hubiera ido se no me hubieran jodido de esa manera, y como yo miles que se han fugado echando leches.
Regresar a isPain para qué? A un puto país agonizante que cuanto más terminal està más joputa es con los que les gusta currar en serio? Ni de broma.
Si fuera un puto panchito o moromierda con vocacoón paguitera.... pero a mi me gusta currar.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Porque no eres ingeniero, eres un PUTO INFORMÁTICO DE MIERDA EMIGRANTE NIVEL BASURA payaso que te aguante tu puta madre emigroide marrónido fracasadazo apestoso hijo de puta y encima kremlinita la puta rata comunista de mierda te arranco los huevos de codorniz que tienes y te los hago tragar escoria



Te faltó añadir al final, sin acritud, como buen frikazo.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Miércoles dijo:


> Taco Bell, KFC, MC Donald's,etc... Ni siquiera quedan Restaurantes de cocina española, todo ya está sustituido igual que zapatillas de deporte y pantalones vaqueros rotos, ya no ves a nadie elegantemente bien vestido como antes.
> 
> La dejadez de la gente es impresionante, pero todo viene por la falta de $.



Comida basura, hasta en eso isPain se ha ido a tomar por culo. País conocido por su gastronomia , y ahora inundado de putos chiringuitos para producir putos gordos harina sin fin.


----------



## friki (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Bueno, me fui de isPain porque no me dejaban trabajar tranquilo en lo mio, ingenieria, entre papeleo continuo, cambio de normas.tributarias, contables, justificantes hasta para el papel con el que me limpiaba el culo etc etc... qué no coñooo, claro que no me hubiera ido se no me hubieran jodido de esa manera, y como yo miles que se han fugado echando leches.
> Regresar a isPain para qué? A un puto país agonizante que cuanto más terminal està más joputa es con los que les gusta currar en serio? Ni de broma.
> Si fuera un puto panchito o moromierda con vocacoón paguitera.... pero a mi me gusta currar.



Te fuiste porque eres UN PUTO FRACASADO DE MIERDA payaso hijo de puta, miéntete lo que quieras pero ni pretendas que nadie se va a tragar tu puta MIERDA y mentiras BASURA INFRAHUMANA


----------



## el tio orquestas (6 Ene 2023)

Miércoles dijo:


> Taco Bell, KFC, MC Donald's,etc...



Me parece maravilloso. Si quiero comer comida buena ya lo hago en mi casa. Cuando salgo fuera me apetece hacer el GORRINO.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Te fuiste porque eres UN PUTO FRACASADO DE MIERDA payaso hijo de puta, miéntete lo que quieras pero ni pretendas que nadie se va a tragar tu puta MIERDA y mentiras BASURA INFRAHUMANA



Como yo hay miles en Suiza por el mismo motivo que cualquiera sin tara intelectual puede constatar: en Suiza no sòlo te dejan trabajar, sino que encima respetan a los emprendedores ingenieros. No nos tocan los cojones con la puta burocracia kafkiana que hay en isPain, ni nos roban con impuestos confiscatorios para mantener a frikazos lumpen inùtiles, pedazo de mierda como tù, estimado coflorero.


----------



## friki (6 Ene 2023)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Me parece maravilloso. Si quiero comer comida buena ya lo hago en mi casa. Cuando salgo fuera me apetece hacer el GORRINO.



Lo bueno que tienen los fast-foods es que son los sitios más seguros para comer sano. En los restaurantes y bares españoles las cocinas son pocilgas putrefactas.


----------



## Shy (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Por el contrario *desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista.* Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.



¿Pero de qué cojones estás hablando, flipao?


----------



## nekcab (6 Ene 2023)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> No falla, todos los expats con los que me he cruzado que solo echan mierda sobre España, o tienen trabajos de mierda o son unos amargados cuya única vida social se reduce a agachar la cabeza y decirle si bwana al jefazo.
> 
> El resto solo hablamos bien de nuestro país, *por supuesto reconociendo que hay ciertas cosas que son una puta mierda*, como en todas partes, pero nunca hablamos de España de esa manera tan mezquina y miserable.
> 
> Me dan pena en el fondo.



Pero no hay que olvidar que el proceso que se lumpenice una sociedad no es de la noche al día. Y durante todo ese proceso miles... MILLONES de españoles han estado haciendo eso q indicas. ¿Resultado? Lumpenización imparable.

Creo que nunca está de más oir mierda aunque sea concentrada desde la vista externa a España. Y que duela es bueno. Significa que eres otro de tantos que de tanto convivir con el proceso, al final te adaptas de una manera u otra.

Creo que es sano oir verdades desagradables. Pq cuando se está dentro... se pierde la perspectiva. Precisamente lo q nos falta en este país donde el sectarismo es suficiente crítica para CREER que somos autocríticos. Y no.


----------



## Common_Deletion (6 Ene 2023)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> En Suiza el moronegro eres tu. Yo tengo familia alli ya de tres generaciones y siguen siendo de segunda para ellos.
> 
> Vosotros, recien llegados, por mucho que os traten educadamente, o tengais pasta, alli sois el wilson o el rachid de Suiza.



Mira, alguna ventaja tenia que tener toda la subnormalidad de la plandemia. Cuando eres consciente de que un 80% de la borregada con la que interactuas es completamente subnormal hasta el punto de pincharse venenos por que lo dice un politico, todo complejo de inferioridad incipiente que puedas tener se desvanece. Respuesta corta: el desprecio es mutuo.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (6 Ene 2023)

Snowball dijo:


> El PSOE de los 80 no tiene nada que ver con el cáncer wokista y subnormalista que vivimos hoy en día
> 
> Hasta los ministros de los 80 les daban mil vueltas a los de ahora. Un pepiño blanco o Irene Montero hubiera sido inimaginable en aquella época



Aún así Felipe González fue una estafa.


----------



## friki (6 Ene 2023)

Shy dijo:


> ¿Pero de qué cojones estás hablando, flipao?



Es cierto, pero no a ese nivel que dice el monguer emigrante con boina que va de listo.

El centro de Madrid se ha lumpenizado a lo bestia. Los extrarradios han tomado el centro. Se ve gente pobre, cutre, fea, mal rollo a paladas, pero no es verdad que se vean marrónidos como en París o Londres, siguen siendo pobres españoles.

En mi edificio vive Ángela Molina, por ejemplo, la actriz, la zona es muy cara, pero la gente que ves al bajar a la calle cada día es de menos nivel, vas a los restaurantes y cafeterías de abajo y solo te atienden panchitos... 

Es la muerte de un mundo español.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

nekcab dijo:


> Pero no hay que olvidar que el proceso que se lumpenice una sociedad no es de la noche al día. Y durante todo ese proceso miles... MILLONES de españoles han estado haciendo eso q indicas. ¿Resultado? Lumpenización imparable.
> 
> Creo que nunca está de más oir mierda aunque sea concentrada desde la vista externa a España. Y que duela es bueno. Significa que eres otro de tantos que de tanto convivir con el proceso, al final te adaptas de una manera u otra.
> 
> Creo que es sano oir verdades desagradables. Pq cuando se está dentro... se pierde la perspectiva. Precisamente lo q nos falta en este país donde el sectarismo es suficiente crítica para CREER que somos autocríticos. Y no.



El hezpañordo medio de hoy en día es un tipo lamentable: gañanazo a tope, jactancioso de su ignorancia infinita,cuñadísimo plomizo que sabe más que el profesional de un campo concreto.

Un ignorante comecagas sin más pretensión que esa , la de seguir comiendo y cagando para estar un día más vivo jodiendo a otro ispainol que es exactamente igual de execrable y refllejo del lumpenizado entorno. El hezpañordo del R78 es un comecagas productor de ruído.

Y, obviamente, ha de abandonar el mundo dejándolo peor que cuando su madre lo cagó.


----------



## Miércoles (6 Ene 2023)

Shy dijo:


> ¿Pero de qué cojones estás hablando, flipao?



La ruta turística que le habrá metido el Peseto para pegarle el rejonazo al cobrarle. Seguramente hasta le cobro un plus por maletas o mil engañifas que hacen los pesetas.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Miércoles dijo:


> La ruta turística que le habrá metido el Peseto para pegarle el rejonazo al cobrarle. Seguramente hasta le cobro un plus por maletas o mil engañifas que hacen los pesetas.



A buen entendedor...


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (6 Ene 2023)

Derroición a cámara lenta


----------



## BogadeAriete (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Snowball (6 Ene 2023)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Aún así Felipe González fue una estafa.



Nadie lo niega


----------



## Marco Porcio (6 Ene 2023)

Si resides en suiza país lacra del mundo peor que el vatinaco que ya es decir, cueva internacional de ladrones y todo tipo de delincuentes, siento decirte que eres un mercenario repugnante que no merece escribir en este foro, por lo menos no deberías abrir hilos como este. El mundo es una mierda en gran parte por TODO lo que se mueve desde suiza y otros sitios parecidos. Se puede colaborar con el sistema de muchas formas, desde muchos sitios, pero desde suiza en general más. Sigue contribuyendo a hacer el mundo peor.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (6 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Derroición a cámara lenta



A partir de ahora se va acelerar de forma importante. Esos +350 al mes de la hipoteca variable media sumado al resto de incrementos nos llevan de nuevo a 2008 partiendo de una situación mucho peor. Si a esto le sumas los dos o tres años de estanflación que nos quedan pues para flipar a colores fosforescentes...con el consumo interno muriendo, el foráneo reducido por la situación, las exportaciones de capa caída y las importaciones asumiendo un importante sobrecoste no pinta nada bien. Podran cocinar los datos, pero cocinar la situación real les va a resultar mucho mas difícil.


----------



## John Connor (6 Ene 2023)

Lo suscribo. Después de muchos años viviendo fuera, España no es ni de coña el mismo país del que me pire, y mira que las cosas empezaban a pintar mal, pero joder, menudo panorama me encuentro cada vez que voy a ver a la familia.

Y ojo, que mi señora también lo dice, y ella no es española y no ha conocido España en los años pre-estallido de la burbuja. Lo que ella me dice, literalmente, es que la gente que se ve por la calle no tiene vida en la mirada.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (6 Ene 2023)

España ha sufrido un proceso de conversion en LATAM brutal.

Las fiestas se han vuelto cutres, las navidades se han vuelto muy muy cutres desde la supuesta crisis del 2008, ya ni se ponen villancicos, pocas luces en la calle, todo oscuro y frio.

Lleno de vagabundos, vagos y sucios por las calles pidiendo dinero para complementar su paga de subhumano.

Es decadente España, luego en este foro algunos subnormales ponen fotos de la España de Paquito como si ahora se respirase riqueza o algo, esto cada vez esta peor, es como sudamerica, pero mas feo, hormigonazo, lumpenes de todos los continentes y sistema impositivo nordico con servicios publicos de Hambrezuela.

Pones la tele, todo negativo, "desfavorecidos", colas de supuestos hambrientos con 130 kilos de tonelaje en un cuerpo de 1,50 metros, todo es criticar a quien tiene "algo" de dinero, al que tiene un coche, al que tiene un trabajo que le permita tener 2k limpio, ese es el enemigo al que hay que masacrar para que los 4 sucios inapdatos tengan su cajita CLAP de alimentos, su paguita y su piso regalo.

Nos ha comido el rojerio y cuando entran los 3 liberaloides de apellido compuesto peperos pues nos joden a quienes pagamos impuestos, para mantener a sus sucios vagos de mierda pero jodiendo a los 4 currelas que aun quieren remar, como hizo Rajao por ejemplo.


----------



## McNulty (6 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


>



jajajaja me encanta ver al lumpen panchoezpañol peleándose por migajas.


----------



## piensaflexible (6 Ene 2023)

John Connor dijo:


> Lo suscribo. Después de muchos años viviendo fuera, España no es ni de coña el mismo país del que me pire, y mira que las cosas empezaban a pintar mal, pero joder, menudo panorama me encuentro cada vez que voy a ver a la familia.
> 
> Y ojo, que mi señora también lo dice, y ella no es española y no ha conocido España en los años pre-estallido de la burbuja. Lo que ella me dice, literalmente, es que la gente que se ve por la calle no tiene vida en la mirada.



Y de donde es su mujer ser de luz, de que pais con tanta vida en la mirada?


----------



## Seronoser (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Bueno yo he estado en Suiza hace pocas semanas, yendo desde Moscú...y tampoco el panorama fue muy alentador. Lleno de ucranianos y de sudacas.

Y por cierto, me cobraron dos veces en un restaurante en la bonita Vevey. Me tuve que presentar en el lugar nuevamente para pedir amablemente que me devolvieran mi dinero.
Suiza, el país de los seres de luz y tal


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...




Joder Pacomer, que ya cansas con tus hilos. Soy el primero en decir que España tiene mil problemas y los españoles mayoritariamente progres de izmierda que llevan al país camino de Cuba y Venezuela, pero no abro tres hilos cada día sobre ello.

Ya sabemos que fracasaste totalmente en España y ahora eres un total triunfador en Suiza y que por eso no dejas de acordarte de España y cuando llegas a casa de tus largas jornadas limpiando retretes allí vuelcas todas tus innumerables frustraciones vitales en este tipo de hilos, como si España o los españoles tuviesemos la culpa de tu fracaso y mierda de vida.

Que me alegro si te sirve de terapia y sobrellevar una vida de mierda, pero joder, es que eres muy repetitivo


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (6 Ene 2023)

Madrid hace tiempo no voy, pero debe ser eso lo mas parecido a una mezcla entre bogota y niger


----------



## John Connor (6 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A partir de ahora se va acelerar de forma importante. Esos +350 al mes de la hipoteca variable media sumado al resto de incrementos nos llevan de nuevo a 2008 partiendo de una situación mucho peor. Si a esto le sumas los dos o tres años de estanflación que nos quedan pues para flipar a colores fosforescentes...con el consumo interno muriendo, el foráneo reducido por la situación, las exportaciones de capa caída y las importaciones asumiendo un importante sobrecoste no pinta nada bien. Podran cocinar los datos, pero cocinar la situación real les va a resultar mucho mas difícil.



No va a pasar nada.

Aquí abajo podemos ver un vídeo de cómo los de la privada serán cultivados para nutrir a los de la pública, para que estos últimos puedan seguir votando a la PPSOE y mantener el chiringuito ad eternum, llenando las terrazas y reservando al 99% todos los hoteles en los puentes y vacaciones:


----------



## Shy (6 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Es cierto, pero no a ese nivel que dice el monguer emigrante con boina que va de listo.
> 
> El centro de Madrid se ha lumpenizado a lo bestia. Los extrarradios han tomado el centro. Se ve gente pobre, cutre, fea, mal rollo a paladas, pero no es verdad que se vean marrónidos como en París o Londres, siguen siendo pobres españoles.
> 
> ...



Lo de los inmigrantes es cierto, lo del pobrismo ni de coña. Pero joder si da vergüenza ir por el barrio de Salamanca y ver tanto pijo cayetano, o por Malasaña con todavía más pijos progres. El centro está petado de extranjeros o de turistas de cualquier sitio pero que van allí como un acontecimiento especial, con sus cuestionables mejores galas, vale, pero dispuestos a integrarse o sea, a gastar. La semana pasada estuve por Mayor, Sol, Gran Vía, no se podía dar un paso y me sorprendió no ver a nadie pidiendo dinero ni tirado en la calle, cosa que hace unos años era lo normal.


----------



## Willvanperez (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Ya llego el español limpia vaters de suizos que gana en francos, no te xode


----------



## Fomenkiano (6 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Yo vivo en Ópera y esta zona es de las que mejor se mantienen, pero todas las tiendas que le dan vida a las ciudades están desapareciendo y todo se lumpeniza, franquicias, gentuza de extrarradios por millones, panchitos, guiris pobres de mierda que no dejan un duro y son feos...
> 
> Los mercadillos son totalmente falsos, solo venden mierdas panchitas, bufandas, guantes, gorritos, cinturones, de ínfima calidad hechos en Perú o Camboya, nada que ver con un mercadillo de verdad donde encontrar algo interesante. Ni siquiera hay españoles en esos mercadillos, son todos argentinos, chilenos, etc.
> 
> ...



Exactamente... yo viví allí hace 15 años y guardo un buen recuerdo del barrio... por eso quizá ahora me deprime ver todo eso.


----------



## Sardónica (6 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


>



Gente morralla de la que nos estamos librando gracias a las ponzoñas.

Suena duro pero es lo que hay.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


>



Siempre ha sido así. Recuerdo en mi niñez viejas peleándose por los caramelos.

Ahí al final ha habido una pelea en ciernes que nos han quitado entre dos tiarrones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ene 2023)

Y yo pregunto al op y al resto: ¿qué esperáis en un país donde no nacen niños españoles y con Perro han entrado 500.000 inmigrantes/año más los hijos de los que ya están aquí?


----------



## Kelowna (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Lo del ruido revela mejor que nada el grado de hijoputismo e incivismo de la poblaciòn hezpañorda. En Suiza el silencio para dormir y en festivos es sagrado.



Si estoy de acuerdo , pero tu has trabajado en algún hotel donde vayan suizos y que no los conozca nadie.
Y el que dice suizos dice alemanes u otros seres de luz .
Menudas montan en Mallorca e Ibiza ( también les dejamos nosotros).


----------



## NRW_Observer (6 Ene 2023)

John Connor dijo:


> Lo suscribo. Después de muchos años viviendo fuera, España no es ni de coña el mismo país del que me pire, y mira que las cosas empezaban a pintar mal, pero joder, menudo panorama me encuentro cada vez que voy a ver a la familia.
> 
> Y ojo, que mi señora también lo dice, y ella no es española y no ha conocido España en los años pre-estallido de la burbuja. Lo que ella me dice, literalmente, es que la gente que se ve por la calle no tiene vida en la mirada.



Eso que dices está pasando en la mayoría de países de Europa. Es este continente el que se está yendo a pique.

Por poner un ejemplo que conozco bien, Alemania está muchísimo peor que hace 15-20 años, a todos los niveles.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ShellShock (6 Ene 2023)

No digo que en España no sea más acusado, que lo es porque aquí tenemos un gobierno sociata-comunista extremadamente depauperante, pero la decadencia es generalizada en todo Occidente. Es la civilización occidental y la raza blanca lo que se está hundiendo en todas partes.

Yo me quedé flipado la vez que visité París hará 5 años después de unos 10 sin pasar por allí, por ejemplo. Parecía Mombasa, todo oliendo a meados, con basura por el suelo, parejas de rubia y negro con churumbeles marrones, pandillas de negratas y moros por todas partes.. y no hablo de banlieues 20km al norte del centro, hablo de la zona turística.

Y experiencias parecidas en tantas otras grandes ciudades que he vuelto a visitar en los últimos años como Londres, Nueva York, Roma, etc. Algunos países aguantan un poco mejor porque votan gobiernos más responsables con el gasto público y menos ridículos, y otros aguantamos peor porque ponemos a comunistas hijos de puta despilfarradores a mandar, pero todos vamos cuesta abajo.

Cada vez les doy más credibilidad a las teorías de Kaczynski y Hanson. Veo que vamos a darnos el gran hostión pronto.


----------



## friki (6 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Bueno yo he estado en Suiza hace pocas semanas, yendo desde Moscú...y tampoco el panorama fue muy alentador. Lleno de ucranianos y de sudacas.
> 
> Y por cierto, me cobraron dos veces en un restaurante en la bonita Vevey. Me tuve que presentar en el lugar nuevamente para pedir amablemente que me devolvieran mi dinero.
> Suiza, el país de los seres de luz y tal



Suiza ha sido siempre deprimente y mortecina con fama de ser el país más aburrido del mundo, dicho por los propios suizos.

Y no se ve especialmente bonito, rico, vivo, elegante, es un país centroeuropeo más con ciudades todas iguales.

A mí me gusta mucho, pero no porque veas unas calles de flipar con gente de flipar, riqueza y elegancia. De hecho la riqueza se esconde en las mansiones y casas de los barrios caros y sobre todo fuera de las ciudades en las áreas residenciales, en eso arrasan a España, pero sus ciudades son más deprimentes que las nuestras.


----------



## vladimirovich (6 Ene 2023)

Yo trabajo en el Barrio de Salamanca y cuando salgo a la calle y veo a la gente que pasa por allí pienso, si esta es la gente que pasea por aquí, en Parla que veria por la calle?, convictos oligofrenicos armados con machetes?, no se, hace tiempo que no voy por Europa, pero supongo que en Chelsea si se verá otra fauna (París no la menciono porque aquello ya se que puede ser aún mucho peor).


----------



## nraheston (6 Ene 2023)

Snowball dijo:


> El PSOE de los 80 no tiene nada que ver con el cáncer wokista y subnormalista que vivimos hoy en día
> 
> Hasta los ministros de los 80 les daban mil vueltas a los de ahora. Un pepiño blanco o Irene Montero hubiera sido inimaginable en aquella época



En aquella época ya había corrupción, y Joaquín Leguina arruinó la trayectoria política de José María Mohedano y pactó con Izquierda Hundida.


https://lahemerotecadelbuitre.com/piezas/jose-maria-mohedano-forzado-a-dimitir-como-secretario-del-grupo-parlamentario-del-psoe-por-el-escandalo-del-jaguar/











IU garantiza su apoyo a la investidura de Leguina


El Consejo Político Regional de Izquierda Unida garantizó ayer, tras cinco horas de reunión, el voto favorable de la coalición a la investidura de Joa




elpais.com


----------



## NRW_Observer (6 Ene 2023)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> España ha sufrido un proceso de conversion en LATAM brutal.
> 
> Las fiestas se han vuelto cutres, las navidades se han vuelto muy muy cutres desde la supuesta crisis del 2008, ya ni se ponen villancicos, pocas luces en la calle, todo oscuro y frio.
> 
> ...



Pero macho, es que flipo con las fantasías que contáis. Estuve hace un par de días en el mercado de navidad de nuevos ministerios y estaba a tope de gente con niños gastando pasta a mansalva. 

Muy bien montado el mercado por cierto.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (6 Ene 2023)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Pero macho, es que flipo con las fantasías que contáis. Estuve hace un par de días en el mercado de navidad de nuevos ministerios y estaba a tope de gente con niños gastando pasta a mansalva.
> 
> Muy bien montado el mercado por cierto.
> 
> ...



España no se resume en Nuevos Ministerios.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Llevas toda la razón. La degradación del país es irreversible. Degradación social, económica, estética, racial y moral.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Ene 2023)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Pero macho, es que flipo con las fantasías que contáis. Estuve hace un par de días en el mercado de navidad de nuevos ministerios y estaba a tope de gente con niños gastando pasta a mansalva.
> 
> Muy bien montado el mercado por cierto.
> 
> ...



Pásate por cualquier barrio obrero, tontaina


----------



## NRW_Observer (6 Ene 2023)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> España no se resume en Nuevos Ministerios.



Pero es que en este país hay de todo, gente con mucha pasta y gente sin un duro. Como en todas partes.

En burbuja parece que estamos todos arruinados.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NRW_Observer (6 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Pásate por cualquier barrio obrero, tontaina



Eso aplica también a Francia, UK, Alemania, etc

Tontaina tu Puta madre.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Ene 2023)

Sales a la calle de hispanistan y solo ves pobreza. Es deprimente, joder


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (6 Ene 2023)

a ver, que nadie se encabrone, es cierto, España es una puta mierda socialista, joder, el pais esta por los putos suelos


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Ene 2023)

John Connor dijo:


> ... la gente que se ve por la calle no tiene vida en la mirada.



La zombificacion de la gente es a nivel europeo. La basca vive para currar para pagar el zulo para pagar el carro y para pagar la semana de vacaciones en destino exótico para las fotos del Insta...

Al final, los únicos que van a vivir bien en Europa son la morisma, porque se la suda todo y pasan del sistema al 100%. Que hay que traficar para ir con carro de 160k napos? Se trafica. Que hay que montar una dijco llena de putas para mover la droguita y blanquear? Se monta. Que hay que liarse a tiros para proteger tu mercado? Mas balas.

El europeo ya solo vale para llevar la tarjeta de seguridad del curro colgada del cuello, pensándose que es new economy a tope.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Ene 2023)

Estos hilos siempre me hacen preguntarme esto: para que volvéis a España?

Joder, con los 15k netos mensuales que os estáis levantando por el ppt disruptor, a Saint Barts de cabeza 2 veces al año, 2 semanas por cada viaje.

Yo voy a las Canarias a hacer mis cosas y me parece un sitio de putisima madre. Ojo, que lo mío es del zulo a la playa y de la playa al zulo, no voy buscando ni mercadillos, ni panchitada ni escuelas de mataleón moro...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ene 2023)

Kelowna dijo:


> Si estoy de acuerdo , pero tu has trabajado en algún hotel donde vayan suizos y que no los conozca nadie.
> Y el que dice suizos dice alemanes u otros seres de luz .
> Menudas montan en Mallorca e Ibiza ( también les dejamos nosotros).



Lo que refleja que el ser humano se acomoda a las reglas imperantes allí donde está.


----------



## McNulty (6 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A partir de ahora se va acelerar de forma importante. Esos +350 al mes de la hipoteca variable media sumado al resto de incrementos nos llevan de nuevo a 2008 partiendo de una situación mucho peor. Si a esto le sumas los dos o tres años de estanflación que nos quedan pues para flipar a colores fosforescentes...con el consumo interno muriendo, el foráneo reducido por la situación, las exportaciones de capa caída y las importaciones asumiendo un importante sobrecoste no pinta nada bien. Podran cocinar los datos, pero cocinar la situación real les va a resultar mucho mas difícil.



Eres incansable en tu deseado madmax.  Llevas una década esperando el fin de los tiempos y nada.

No va a pasar nada y lo sabes. Los langostos seguirán cobrando sus pensionazas, los curritos hezpañoles remando resignados y endeudados, y los menas cobrando sus paguitas sanas.

Si se ponen las cosas jodidas en la calle, pues más paguitas y palante.


----------



## Shudra (6 Ene 2023)

Además de lumpenización hay extranjeros. La proletarización de la clase media es un hecho, además de la invasión moronegra.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Ene 2023)

Supera esto









Sociedad: - Derroición total de tu infancia







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gatoo_ (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> En que ha convertido el puto R78 a lo que un día llame con orgullo mi paìs. Malditos seais todos,hijos de puta.



Lo pongo medio de coña y medio en serio. Es acojonante cómo nos están destruyendo


----------



## UpSpain (6 Ene 2023)

Metamos a más subseres de países marginales, seguro que así mejóramos.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (6 Ene 2023)

Mi cuñado acá de venir de Estocolmo después de 5 años , flipa en colores.

No tanto por la inmigración, sino por los precios , la suciedad, la cutrez, la masificación y las pintas de la gente.

Ha cambiado mucho esto, para mal obviamente.


----------



## burbuje (6 Ene 2023)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> No falla, todos los expats con los que me he cruzado que solo echan mierda sobre España, o tienen trabajos de mierda o son unos amargados cuya única vida social se reduce a agachar la cabeza y decirle si bwana al jefazo.
> 
> El resto solo hablamos bien de nuestro país, por supuesto reconociendo que hay ciertas cosas que son una puta mierda, como en todas partes, pero nunca hablamos de España de esa manera tan mezquina y miserable.
> 
> Me dan pena en el fondo.



Yo no tengo en problema en reconocer lo bueno de España y lo malo de España. De la misma manera a decir lo bueno y lo malo de Dinamarca. De hecho hace pocos días entre otro forero y servidor pusimos a caldo a Dinamarca.
Pero la realidad es esta: si no vuelvo a España es porque cuando pongo todo a uno y otro plato de la balanza, ahora mismo no me compensa volver.
Si tuviera un trabajo similar con un sueldo equivalente para España, no volvería, ya que no es eso. Si mañana desapareciera el 80% de la chusma del país y si no viera peligrar mi jubilación, volvería sin pensarlo. Hasta perdiendo poder adquisitivo.

Supongo que volveré, pero por una cuestión de estar con los padres míos y de mi mujer cuando se hagan mayores, aunque sea un suicidio en muchos sentidos, al final la sangre es la sangre.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Ene 2023)

Mientras tanto...

La Zagaleta







Mallorca







Sotogrande







Todo lo cual me lleva a pensar que el problema no es "España", sino la chusma española. La chusma española lleva decidiendo sobre su destino desde hace casi 50 años, con lo que esta en donde quiere estar. Por lo tanto, ni falsas sorpresas ni decepciones de carton...


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (6 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


>



puajajajajaja borregolandia


----------



## cerilloprieto (6 Ene 2023)

ShellShock dijo:


> No digo que en España no sea más acusado, que lo es porque aquí tenemos un gobierno sociata-comunista extremadamente depauperante, pero la decadencia es generalizada en todo Occidente. Es la civilización occidental y la raza blanca lo que se está hundiendo en todas partes.
> 
> Yo me quedé flipado la vez que visité París hará 5 años después de unos 10 sin pasar por allí, por ejemplo. Parecía Mombasa, todo oliendo a meados, con basura por el suelo, parejas de rubia y negro con churumbeles marrones, pandillas de negratas y moros por todas partes.. y no hablo de banlieues 20km al norte del centro, hablo de la zona turística.
> 
> ...



Es así más o menos en todo el Imperio de Sion. Hacer el esfuerzo tremendo de exiliarse para caer en lugar un poco mejor, que a los pocos años va a estar igual que de donde huiste, porque seguirás estando bajo las garras de Satanás. Es difícil que compense.
Puede que la solución esté en poner rumbo a Oriente Lejano, pero a mi edad lo tengo muy muy difícil. Con 25 ó 30 años menos, ni me lo pensaba.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Sales a la calle de hispanistan y solo ves pobreza. Es deprimente, joder



IsPain es un shithole socialista donde hay un culto al pobre que es simplemente demencial. En los paises calvinistas el ser pobre es una puta verguenza es ser un apestado, y a nadie se le ocurre como a un socialista ispainol, presumir, como ha hecho Sanchinflas, de tener millones de pobres aspirando a tener paguitas estatales, y por contra despotricando diatribas bolivarianas contra los que son economicamente exitosos.

A esto se une la envidia de sentirse uno contento de.estar tuerto si el vecino se queda ciego,para tener la miseria y el culto al pobrismo de isPain.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Ene 2023)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Mi cuñado acá de venir de Estocolmo después de 5 años , flipa en colores.
> 
> No tanto por la inmigración, sino por los precios , la suciedad, la cutrez, la masificación y las pintas de la gente.
> 
> Ha cambiado mucho esto, para mal obviamente.



De que parte de Estocolmo a que parte de España?

Porque en Estocolmo no es lo mismo ir todos los días de verano a cenar a Ångbåtsbryggan que estar dejando que te coma la mierda en los alrededores del Systembolaget de zona chunga...


----------



## Visilleras (6 Ene 2023)

Lo llamativo es que antes, hace unos 6 o 7 años visitabas Soria, Salamanca, Cuenca, o Badajoz y no encontrabas una lumpenización tan generalizada en el centro de las ciudades.

Ahora mismo no hay casi ningún sitio, grande o pequeño, que no sea chungo... y a plena luz del día


----------



## ShellShock (6 Ene 2023)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Es así más o menos en todo el Imperio de Sion. Hacer el esfuerzo tremendo de exiliarse para caer en lugar un poco mejor, que a los pocos años va a estar igual que de donde huiste, porque seguirás estando bajo las garras de Satanás. Es difícil que compense.
> Puede que la solución esté en poner rumbo a Oriente Lejano, pero a mi edad lo tengo muy muy difícil. Con 25 ó 30 años menos, ni me lo pensaba.



Yo ya no me voy a mover. Los restos de mis ancestros están aquí, y los míos acabarán en el mismo sitio, espero. Si hay que morir matando, se hace.


----------



## 999999999 (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> La distancia con Suiza es de tal magnitud que bajando a IsPain el contraste con la riqueza de la primera, hace destacar aún màs salvajemente la depauperaciòn de una isPain que va en caída libre y sin freno.
> 
> La degradaciòn , como digo,no está concentrada como antes en el extrarradio, golpea fostiandote en la cara al bajar del aviòn. Todo hecho mierda, sucio, degradado, la pinta demacrada de la peña. Espantoso el murazo contra el que se ha estampado isPain.



Pues quédate en invierno en Suiza y no vengas a España a dar por culo

Puto fantasma sobrado


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (6 Ene 2023)

Habeis probado a iros de putas en suiza, 300 euros los pisos y estan petados!


----------



## Khazario (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Miseria es vivir en Suiza e ir de vacaciones a Madrid.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

Esto es el segundo mundo.. la gente está alcoholizada o medicada para soportar el día. Muchos se han quedado mal de la cabeza a cuestión de la pandemia. Yo lo achacó a las vacunas que han transformado a la gente.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (6 Ene 2023)

Simplemente tengo que darle la razón al OP.
Cada vez que vuelvo de vacas, pierdo mi paz mental viendo el estado del país


----------



## Gorrino (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Grande, amigo.

Dios me ayude a vivir algún día en Suiza.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Ene 2023)

En España habéis hundido a la clase media (la famosa proletarización) y de esos polvos, estos lodos.

Además, la basca se ha quedado colgada del recuerdo de la burbuja inmobiliaria. Ahi el español perdió el norte totalmente, porque no fue una referencia real. España paso de ser un pais de gente "pobre", pero mas o menos apañada y con algo de dignidad, a ser un pais de inútiles viviendo de fantasias ladrilleras y nostalgia.

Y luego esta la moronegrada, pero eso no es exclusivo de España. Lo que es muy español es la permeación de lo moronegro a muchos niveles de la sociedad. Eso tb se ve en Francia o en Suecia, pero en España desde fauna independentista hasta clase media alta esta por labor sin dudarlo.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Esto es el segundo mundo.. la gente está alcoholizada o medicada para soportar el día. Muchos se han quedado mal de la cabeza a cuestión de la pandemia. Yo lo achacó a las vacunas que han transformado a la gente.



En mucha gente es como si hubiera mutado su ADN y su cuerpo no estuviera con su alma. De ser unos de los países más felices del mundo a discutir por cualquier mierda.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Ene 2023)

Visilleras dijo:


> Lo llamativo es que antes, hace unos 6 o 7 años visitabas Soria, Salamanca, Cuenca, o Badajoz y no encontrabas una lumpenización tan generalizada en el centro de las ciudades.
> 
> Ahora mismo no hay casi ningún sitio, grande o pequeño, que no sea chungo... y a plena luz del día



Ah, y eso en invierno.
En verano la mayoría de las ciudades de España, salvo las que tienen mucho turismo en la costa (y ni aun así) son un desfile de ameggos chancleteros, subsaharianos ociosos, gente derroida de tal forma que comparados con El Lute, este era un gentleman.

Reggaeton y bachata, olor a porro, y olvídate de pasar por parques a la hora que sea, que con el calor el lumpen se apodera de ellos de una forma alucinante.

Y da igual la hora: Sales a una tienda o un supermercado, y prepárate para ir esquivando locos, menesterosos y gente chunga.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Esto es el segundo mundo.. la gente está alcoholizada o medicada para soportar el día. Muchos se han quedado mal de la cabeza a cuestión de la pandemia. Yo lo achacó a las vacunas que han transformado a la gente.



Lo de las kakunas y el arresto domiciliario..los sociatas han superado a su "querido" y mentado Franco en distopia postapocalíptica.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Ene 2023)

El R78 ha destruido el pais


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ene 2023)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Es así más o menos en todo el Imperio de Sion. Hacer el esfuerzo tremendo de exiliarse para caer en lugar un poco mejor, que a los pocos años va a estar igual que de donde huiste, porque seguirás estando bajo las garras de Satanás. Es difícil que compense.
> Puede que la solución esté en poner rumbo a Oriente Lejano, pero a mi edad lo tengo muy muy difícil. Con 25 ó 30 años menos, ni me lo pensaba.



Pues sí. Los que tenemos una edad sabemos que va a ser una vejez jodida, pero los jóvenes se van a comer toda una vida. Si fueran listos saldrían cagando leches y bien lejos.


----------



## Misosofos (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> La distancia con Suiza es de tal magnitud que bajando a IsPain el contraste con la riqueza de la primera, hace destacar aún màs salvajemente la depauperaciòn de una isPain que va en caída libre y sin freno.
> 
> La degradaciòn , como digo,no está concentrada como antes en el extrarradio, golpea fostiandote en la cara al bajar del aviòn. Todo hecho mierda, sucio, degradado, la pinta demacrada de la peña. Espantoso el murazo contra el que se ha estampado isPain.



Espantoso que no sepas poner correctamente la tilde porque tengas un teclado extranjero.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Lo de las kakunas y el arresto domiciliario..los sociatas han superado a su "querido" y mentado Franco en distopia postapocalíptica.



No es broma, yo hay gente que veo abatida. Tengo familia directa que no bebía y ahora se bebe un litro de vino en menos de dos horas y otros a base de pastillas y bebida.
Algo a pasado y tenemos que empezar a remediarlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ene 2023)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El R78 ha destruido el pais



Es toda Europa amigo. España entró tarde pero es un alumno aventajado.


----------



## cerilloprieto (6 Ene 2023)

Visilleras dijo:


> Lo llamativo es que antes, hace unos 6 o 7 años visitabas Soria, Salamanca, Cuenca, o Badajoz y no encontrabas una lumpenización tan generalizada en el centro de las ciudades.
> 
> Ahora mismo no hay casi ningún sitio, grande o pequeño, que no sea chungo... y a plena luz del día



Los aumentos de población siempre se hacen con hacinamiento de chusma, morralla, infraseres. 
Los sitios más avanzados donde he estado, encontrarte con alguien por la calle o la vía, era puramente casual.


----------



## Thundercat (6 Ene 2023)

Que va!
Terrazas llenas
Optimismo a raudales

Encima hace calor, no como en Suiza.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> En mucha gente es como si hubiera mutado su ADN y su cuerpo no estuviera con su alma. De ser unos de los países más felices del mundo a discutir por cualquier mierda.



El socialismo convierte a la peña en niños malcriados con cero responsabilidades y papa Estado como garante ùltimo de la pobreza y la miseria cada vez más generalizadas. Al final se reparten hasta los caramelos a paraguazos y dentelladas.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

Thundercat dijo:


> Que va!
> Terrazas llenas
> Optimismo a raudales
> 
> Encima hace calor, no como en Suiza.



Yo emigre y ha sido volver y ver a una persona que quiero ver vino para ser feliz y otro se han enganchado al caballo y está jodido de salud.
Enserio la gente es tan blanda y se dejan destruir por el gobierno sin plantar ni cara?
Esperaba más de las personas.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (6 Ene 2023)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Como emigrante igual que tú, te tengo bien calado, escoria que solo escupe mierda sobre españa porque seguramente limpie retretes en suisa o tenga una vida miserable de curro casa curro casa.
> 
> Que te aproveche, imbécil.



Hay dos tipos de personas que escupen mierda de España:
1.- Los que odian literalmente a España y quieren verla reducida a cenizas (cosa que ya paso hace tiempo), leyenda negristas, endófobos de mierda seguramente de corte sajón y vendepatrias.
2.- Españoles de bien (con sus defectos y virtudes) que dicen lo que ven y entran en cólera pq ven a España hecha mierda y lo único que querían presenciar es que está nación fuera un orgullo y la envidia de gran parte del globo.

A todas luces se ve que Pacomer es del segundo grupo y le jode lo que ve, tenemos que aprender a identificar quien es nuestro enemigo en realidad para poder juzgarle con propiedad.

Bajo tu criterio yo también sería Hispanófobo pq critico a los españoles (yo incluido) hasta quedarme agusto, de hecho le tengo asco al pueblo español actual.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> El socialismo convierte a la peña en niños malcriados con cero responsabilidades y papa Estado como garante ùltimo de la pobreza y la miseria cada vez más generalizadas. Al final se reparten hasta los caramelos a paraguazos y dentelladas.



Yo no le tiro la culpa al gobierno, al fin y al cabo hay alguien encima de el que mueve los hilos, la pandemia fue global pero por ejemplo en países bajos salieron a quemar las calles , mientras aquí obedecían. Tal vez son los ciudadanos que son conformistas. Yo apenas lleve mascarilla y solo una PCR que si se la falsificó. Soy un antisistema lo sé.


----------



## boneslayer (6 Ene 2023)

despues viven criticando a Argentina y estan peor que nosotros

por bocones


----------



## EL BRAYAN (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> La distancia con Suiza es de tal magnitud que bajando a IsPain el contraste con la riqueza de la primera, hace destacar aún màs salvajemente la depauperaciòn de una isPain que va en caída libre y sin freno.
> 
> La degradaciòn , como digo,no está concentrada como antes en el extrarradio, golpea fostiandote en la cara al bajar del aviòn. Todo hecho mierda, sucio, degradado, la pinta demacrada de la peña. Espantoso el murazo contra el que se ha estampado isPain.



¡ Es el socialismo,amigos ! ¡ Miseria para casi todos !


----------



## Gorrino (6 Ene 2023)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Los aumentos de población siempre se hacen con hacinamiento de chusma, morralla, infraseres.
> Los sitios más avanzados donde he estado, encontrarte con alguien por la calle o la vía, era puramente casual.



Qué zona de Mandril me recomiendas?


----------



## Gorrino (6 Ene 2023)

Amijos, si echamos a los narigudos y a los moronegros en un pasado, podemos volver a hacerlo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (6 Ene 2023)

En parte lleváis razón con el pesimismo, yo también noto esa pérdida de "alma" de las ciudades, homogeneización a la baja de las personas, los negocios, las fiestas, todo. 

Por otra parte, nos/os estáis haciendo viejos y vuestros esquemas mentales son cada vez más rígidos y apegados al pasado. Quizás estáis sobredimensionando la lumpenización por un sesgo de selección que os lleva a fijaros más en las cosas negativas, especialmente en los cambios a peor.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (6 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues sí. Los que tenemos una edad sabemos que va a ser una vejez jodida, pero los jóvenes se van a comer toda una vida. Si fueran listos saldrían cagando leches y bien lejos.



El problema Nike de salir cagando leches de este estercolero, es que tienes que poseer unos estudios superiores o ciertamente atractivos, para poder labrarte un futuro más próspero que aquí, en este país, pq si vas con lo puesto y sin baza de cartas atractivas para vivir siendo el machaca limpiamierda de los autóctonos de allí y con el mismo poder adquisitivo que aquí, para eso te quedas en tu estercolero, que para eso es tuyo.

Aparte tienes que romper la barrera psicólogica del miedo y echarle cojonazos al asunto para irte a un lugar que te es extraño, dejando a la gente que quieres en tu país, pero eso ya es harina de otro costal.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (6 Ene 2023)

Nos ha jodido, si el OP viene de Suiza que es el país con más renta per cápita del mundo por detrás igual de Luxemburgo.

Aunque la verdad es que yo llevo también bastante tiempo fuera y cada año es un poco más decadente.


----------



## Topacio (6 Ene 2023)

No he conseguido empleo en todo el año y cuando lo consigo veo la oficina llena de dulces, la jefa gorda y podemita, ya que solo le hablaba a las mujeres y con los hombres tenía un rititin y falta de condescendencia. 
Ahora me planteo el inglés intensivo y emigrar o a USA o a Alemania, de este año no pasa, que para estar como el anterior sin catar nada y estudiando para esta mierda de mercado laboral, me voy donde haya mejores ofertas.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Hay dos tipos de personas que escupen mierda de España:
> 1.- Los que odian literalmente a España y quieren verla reducida a cenizas (cosa que ya paso hace tiempo), leyenda negristas, endófobos de mierda seguramente de corte sajón y vendepatrias.
> 2.- Españoles de bien (con sus defectos y virtudes) que dicen lo que ven y entran en cólera pq ven a España hecha mierda y lo único que querían presenciar es que está nación fuera un orgullo y la envidia de gran parte del globo.
> 
> ...



Ni yo en cien vidas lo habría escrito mejor. Gracias, amigo.


----------



## Hermericus (6 Ene 2023)

En 18 años la RPC española solo ha subido 2.000€.

O sea, unos 170€ al mes.


----------



## Archimanguina (6 Ene 2023)

Yo he ido a Suiza a cazar íbices estas navidades y no he matado ni uno...esto va cada vez a peor...ya lo decía el otro día Maruchí en la pary que dio en el otro día en el Viso.


----------



## LMLights (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> En que ha convertido el puto R78 a lo que un día llame con orgullo mi paìs. Malditos seais todos,hijos de puta.


----------



## BikeroII (6 Ene 2023)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> a ver, que nadie se encabrone, es cierto, España es una puta mierda socialista, joder, el pais esta por los putos suelos



Exacto, y cuando pierdan con el PP/VOX las elecciones será una puta mierda conservadora/extrema derecha.

En cualquier caso España, una puta mierda, siempre.


----------



## Oscovita (6 Ene 2023)

No os olvideis de las mierdas en las aceras, follaperros desatados


----------



## Teuro (6 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


>



Analicemos la situación:

- Huelga decir que pelearse por caramelos me parece "denigrante".
- Pero el egoismo de la mujer es enorme, estoy dispuesta a robarte tu espacio para beneficiarme yo. 
- Si le han roto el paraguas le está bien empleado, pierde 10€ por conseguir 0,25 € de caramelos.


----------



## Perfecta Hijaputa (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...




Bueno, de momento nos quedan semi libres las pequeñas ciudades del norte y algunos pueblos. Al menos durante una o dos décadas más.
Pero yo creo que el efecto tercermundista lo has notado porque A) Os mola exagerar mucho y meter miedo, y B) Son fiestas y todo Dios baja al centro a lo que sea (delinquir, pedir, comprar, etc).


*Reconozco que hay un cambio a peor, pero vaya, pongamos para comparar vídeos de otras épocas:*


----------



## ansem_lionheart (6 Ene 2023)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> No entiendo a que va la gente al centro de Madrid, si no hay nada que ver, hay la misma mierda que en cualquier sitio de Europa: franquicias, decathlon primark y cafeterías tipo starbucks . Las tiendas que me gustaban visitar han desaparecido hace años, la mítica librería Molina hace años que fue sustituida por una tienda de ropa baratuna.
> 
> Fui a visitar a unos familiares que viven en el centro, y en la Plaza de Ópera a la salida del metro, había un cutre mercadillo navideño y una cola brutal de pobres esperando a recibir no sé que.... me resultó angustioso salir de esa estación por la cantidad de gente que había.



No he estado por el centro de Mandril pero Zankito.

Los centros de las ciudades son todos iguales; centros comerciales la aire libre con mierda bien enlatada y marcas con buenos neones. Si uno busca lugares con personalidad hay que irse de las ciudades.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (6 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> De que parte de Estocolmo a que parte de España?
> 
> Porque en Estocolmo no es lo mismo ir todos los días de verano a cenar a Ångbåtsbryggan que estar dejando que te coma la mierda en los alrededores del Systembolaget de zona chunga...



Se que vive en las afueras, el nombre de la ciudad no la recuerdo porque es un lío pero si que se tienen mucha inmigración por eso no les extraña aquí. 

Alli, por lo que me cuenta hay conflictos habitualmente, parece que no hace mucho explotó un edificio entero y se sospecha que hay mafias de por medio.

Pero la cutrez aquí le ha impresionado bastante.

Aquello no es el paraíso pero el nivel de vida y la educación están por encima aún hoy


----------



## Clavisto (6 Ene 2023)

Veis cuatro mal encarados y os rasgáis las vestiduras. 

Poco tenéis de españoles, pijillos.


----------



## Perfecta Hijaputa (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> La distancia con Suiza es de tal magnitud que bajando a IsPain el contraste con la riqueza de la primera, hace destacar aún màs salvajemente la depauperaciòn de una isPain que va en caída libre y sin freno.
> 
> La degradaciòn , como digo,no está concentrada como antes en el extrarradio, golpea fostiandote en la cara al bajar del aviòn. Todo hecho mierda, sucio, degradado, la pinta demacrada de la peña. Espantoso el murazo contra el que se ha estampado isPain.




A ver, que sí, que tienes razón, pero usted es un reconocido ESTIRADO y pijo de este foro.

Lo que ocurre se llama demolición controlada de los estados y la civilización. Pasito a pasito y en todas partes. Y por cierto, hay zonas de extrarradio mil veces más cuidadas y bonitas que el centro de Madrid. Empezando porque los bloques de casas no están amontonados.


----------



## friki (6 Ene 2023)

.


Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> De que parte de Estocolmo a que parte de España?
> 
> Porque en Estocolmo no es lo mismo ir todos los días de verano a cenar a Ångbåtsbryggan que estar dejando que te coma la mierda en los alrededores del Systembolaget de zona chunga...



Hombre si ha vuelto el enanito fantasma de Vilnius jajaja. PAYASO. Estás denunciado aún no te han pillado o ya has tenido el juicio ESCORIA?


----------



## friki (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> IsPain es un shithole socialista donde hay un culto al pobre que es simplemente demencial. En los paises calvinistas el ser pobre es una puta verguenza es ser un apestado, y a nadie se le ocurre como a un socialista ispainol, presumir, como ha hecho Sanchinflas, de tener millones de pobres aspirando a tener paguitas estatales, y por contra despotricando diatribas bolivarianas contra los que son economicamente exitosos.
> 
> A esto se une la envidia de sentirse uno contento de.estar tuerto si el vecino se queda ciego,para tener la miseria y el culto al pobrismo de isPain.



CÁLLATE UN POCO PUTO IDIOTA.

Este tío es el peor hijo de puta del foro. Un fracasado absoluto y una puta rata comunista de mierda kremlinita criticando a los rojos.

Pero si eso estás tú apoyando PEDAZO DE MIERDA retrasado mental indigente mental repulsivo puto loser limpiaváteres me cago en tus putos muertos.


----------



## remosinganas (6 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> País de muertos de hambre con serios transtornos mentales. No lo digo yo, lo plasma el vídeo.



nada como definir el paquismo hispanistani como esto...


----------



## cerilloprieto (6 Ene 2023)

Gorrino dijo:


> Qué zona de Mandril me recomiendas?



Cualquiera que sea como un oasis, que no sea zona de paso y sólo transiten residentes prácticamente. Yo viví en una colonia de hotelitos de hace casi un siglo, atravesada por la calle Alfonso XIII. Se vivía bien. Es un ejemplo, pero seguro que hay más.


----------



## hijodeputin (6 Ene 2023)

- No te puedes comprar un piso(UN PUTO PISO JODER)...20 años llevamos con esa matraca y ahi seguimos, una generación sin vivienda
- Vamos camino de no poder comprar un puto coche(UN COCHINO Y ASQUEROSO COCHE)
- No te puedes liar con una mujer(NI CONTESTARLE MAL, NI MIRARLA MAL...), tu ya sabes mi amol
- Tienes que aguantar a la clase política peor de la historia mentirte día si día también acerca de todo.
- Tienes que aguantar a millones de asquerosos que viven de la sopa boba o de tu esfuerzo, a todo trapo algunos, aunque no den palo al agua.
- Tienes que morderte la lengua viendo como esos millones de asquerosos votan de nuevo a SUS partidos por puro fanatismo.
- Tienes que ver como millones de inmigrantes colonizan tu pais y parasitan sus recursos y desplazan a los habitantes originales.
- Tienes que ver como la peor clase política de la historia promueve ese desplazamiento y sustitución.
- Te toca joderte mientras cada día tienes menos derechos, menos libertades, más deuda, sin familia y sin hogar, mientras quien no produce nada se forra. No protestes.


----------



## Oscovita (6 Ene 2023)

ShellShock dijo:


> Yo ya no me voy a mover. Los restos de mis ancestros están aquí, y los míos acabarán en el mismo sitio, espero. Si hay que morir matando, se hace.



Si no tienes nada es lógico irte, pero si tienes un mínimo y resistes, mi experiencia de gente que va fuera es negativa ya con edades si tienes que buscarte la vida. Otra cosa es viajar por placer, o trabajar medio año y vivir meses del otro medio fuera.

Vivir fuera si no tienes posibles, no es placer a diario, las fiestas si eres fiestero o te gusta mucho el ocio jamás serán como en tu pueblo. te sorprenderán y disfrutarás, pero a la tercera vez perderán todo encanto, barreras culturales o idiomáticas.

Una de las cosas mejores aprendidas es, aquí con un mínimo es un país cojonudo para vivir a atrayendo te de mucho a ti bola, y vive fuera pero no te busques la vida fuera perennemente.

Y puedes trabajar fuera claro y probar, pero establecerse es muy diferente y dejarlo todo atrás, o tienes un buen plan, familia proyectos muy buenos, o si vas a llevar la vida anodina que llevas aquí, eres carne de cañón de nuevo.

Otra cosa es tu profesión, si eres músico artista, conferencias, escritor, pero hablo de la gran mayoría que no somos así.

No os creáis nada de las bondades de emigrar para siempre si eres uno más, sin pasta etc. Cuando digo pasta digo sobrado. Hay mucho fantasma por ahí, y luego los jóvenes hasta 30 o algo más pues es normal que les seduzca más la novedad .

La gente mayor no cuela eso de irse fuera y todo de cara


----------



## Kelowna (6 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo que refleja que el ser humano se acomoda a las reglas imperantes allí donde está.



Es así, un compañero gallego trabajaba en Suiza solo iba a hacer la temporada ,bueno en una fiesta de empresa se pasó y volcó la furgoneta de empresa y rompió un par de farolas .
Bueno le hicieron pagar las farolas y durante dos temporadas castigado por mal comportamiento. 
La sociedad no la hace ni el terruño ,ni el clima lo hace las leyes y su cumplimiento. 
En Qatar todo el mundo diciendo o qué bien los japos recogiendo y tal , ¿ Alguien ha visto el documental de las cárceles japonesas en YouTube ? Pues eso .
En España todo el mundo se pasa la ley a la torera pues es lo que tenemos.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (6 Ene 2023)

Topacio dijo:


> No he conseguido empleo en todo el año y cuando lo consigo veo la oficina llena de dulces, la jefa gorda y podemita, ya que solo le hablaba a las mujeres y con los hombres tenía un rititin y falta de condescendencia.
> Ahora me planteo el inglés intensivo y emigrar o a USA o a Alemania, de este año no pasa, que para estar como el anterior sin catar nada y estudiando para esta mierda de mercado laboral, me voy donde haya mejores ofertas.



España ya no es tierra ni casa para muchos españoles.


----------



## Murray's (6 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues imagina estar aquí todo el año remando por poco más del SMI, y sin catar mujeres desde hace años.
> Así estamos muchos.



La muerte en vida @Fargo.


----------



## ShellShock (6 Ene 2023)

Oscovita dijo:


> Si no tienes nada es lógico irte, pero si tienes un mínimo y resistes, mi experiencia de gente que va fuera es negativa ya con edades si tienes que buscarte la vida. Otra cosa es viajar por placer, o trabajar medio año y vivir meses del otro medio fuera.
> 
> Vivir fuera si no tienes posibles, no es placer a diario, las fiestas si eres fiestero o te gusta mucho el ocio jamás serán como en tu pueblo. te sorprenderán y disfrutarás, pero a la tercera vez perderán todo encanto, barreras culturales o idiomáticas.
> 
> ...



Además hoy en día muchos tenemos trabajos que se pueden hacer a distancia, por lo que puedes buscar trabajo en compañías extranjeras que paguen sueldos dignos y seguir viviendo en tu tierra.

Yo siendo más joven igual sí me plantearía irme, pero ya no. Además tengo mayores a los que cuidar.


----------



## hijodeputin (6 Ene 2023)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Pero es que en este país hay de todo, gente con mucha pasta y gente sin un duro. Como en todas partes.
> 
> En burbuja parece que estamos todos arruinados.
> 
> ...



gente con mucha pasta son 4 gatos. Fuera de zonas premium de Madrid o Barna o alguna otra gran ciudad lo que hay es mucho lumpen. Y en barrios obreros donde antes habia eso, obreros, lo que ya hay directamente es morralla del tercer mundo.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> España ya no es tierra ni casa para muchos españoles.



De hecho Ispain se ha convertido en el peor sitio para un ispainol, ya no digamos si es currante.


----------



## Murray's (6 Ene 2023)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Yo he ido a suiza a navegar y *esta todo carisimo,*



Por eso no hay probrismo ni lumpen como en ispein. A suiza se va con titos o a currar, parásitos y mugrosos no quieren.


----------



## remosinganas (6 Ene 2023)

amooss a verr !! el op ha comentado una cosa que estamos viviendo en casi todas las provincias de españa , no solo madric 
que mas da que gane 500 1000 o 3000 , esta diciendo una realidad...coñoooo


----------



## Murray's (6 Ene 2023)

ShellShock dijo:


> Además hoy en día muchos tenemos trabajos que se pueden hacer a distancia, por lo que puedes buscar trabajo en compañías extranjeras que paguen sueldos dignos y seguir viviendo en tu tierra.
> 
> Yo siendo más joven igual sí me plantearía irme, pero ya no. Además tengo mayores a los que cuidar.



Tan viejo eres?


----------



## magnificent (6 Ene 2023)

Se te ha llenado el hilo @pacomer de hezpañitas defendiendo a ultranza el país, normalmente suelen ser o funcionarios de mierda o enchufados en alguna empresa pública, perro no muerde la mano que le da de comer jejeje


----------



## ShellShock (6 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Tan viejo eres?



Ya bien entrados los 30 uno pasa de mierdas. Y más que por mí, como digo, es por los mayores a los que tengo que cuidar.

Alguien con veintitantos, que por ejemplo sus padres y abuelos ya hayan muerto o vivan fuera, no sé qué cojones podría querer hacer en España. Puto estercolero lleno de socialistas y comunistas de mierda.

Siendo justo es un país con muchísimas cosas buenas. Zonas preciosas, comida buena, vida más o menos relajada si uno se lo monta medio bien... pero el progresismo, el socialismo y la casta parasitaria funcivaga lo echan todo a perder.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

hijodeputin dijo:


> gente con mucha pasta son 4 gatos. Fuera de zonas premium de Madrid o Barna o alguna otra gran ciudad lo que hay es mucho lumpen. Y en barrios obreros donde antes habia eso, obreros, lo que ya hay directamente es morralla del tercer mundo.



Lo que se refleja en los números. Nunca ha tenido isPain tanto aumento de población en tiempo record por la inmigración, y nunca se ha empobrecido a la velocidad actual con esa misma inmigración: entran millones al ritmo que caen el PIB total y el per cápita.

Al final la puta inmigración tercermundista basura ha extendido la pobreza en isPain como no se veía desde el final de la guerra incivil.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Ni yo en cien vidas lo habría escrito mejor. Gracias, amigo.



Ya no es ni por tí Pacomer, tenemos que aprender a discernir los hechos y las personas de lo contrario nos engañarán y nos enfrentarán entre nosotros siempre de forma fácil.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

magnificent dijo:


> Se te ha llenado el hilo @pacomer de hezpañitas defendiendo a ultranza el país, normalmente suelen ser o funcionarios de mierda o enchufados en alguna empresa pública, perro no muerde la mano que le da de comer jejeje



Y su peor enemigo los números. Por mucho que roben y les paguen por mentir, los números y la realidad con ellos, se los llevan por delante. Putos parásitos socialcommierdas.


----------



## Murray's (6 Ene 2023)

ShellShock dijo:


> Ya bien entrados los 30 uno pasa de mierdas. Y más que por mí, como digo, es por los mayores a los que tengo que cuidar.
> 
> Alguien con veintitantos, que por ejemplo sus padres y abuelos ya hayan muerto o vivan fuera, no sé qué cojones podría querer hacer en España.




Aún eres joven, pero bueno si tienes que cuidar de tus viejos , cada uno tiene sus motivos de hacer lo que le plazca.


----------



## Feyerabend (6 Ene 2023)

Tengo la misma sensación. Yo tb estoy por España estos días y aunque intento verlo positivamente, lamentablemente veo más deterioro y cada vez gente más maleducada e irrespetuoso. Eso sumado a que todos los amigos que me encuentro me dicen que que suerte estar fuera y ninguno me recomienda volver.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (6 Ene 2023)

ShellShock dijo:


> Ya bien entrados los 30 uno pasa de mierdas. Y más que por mí, como digo, es por los mayores a los que tengo que cuidar.
> 
> Alguien con veintitantos, que por ejemplo sus padres y abuelos ya hayan muerto o vivan fuera, no sé qué cojones podría querer hacer en España. Puto estercolero lleno de socialistas y comunistas de mierda.
> 
> Siendo justo es un país con muchísimas cosas buenas. Zonas preciosas, comida buena, vida más o menos relajada si uno se lo monta medio bien... pero el progresismo, el socialismo y la casta parasitaria funcivaga lo echan todo a perder.



Este país podía haber sido un paraíso, pero con la calidad de sus gentes y la ralea de sus mandatarios es la peor mierda de Europa.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Ene 2023)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> No entiendo a que va la gente al centro de Madrid, si no hay nada que ver, hay la misma mierda que en cualquier sitio de Europa: franquicias, decathlon primark y cafeterías tipo starbucks . Las tiendas que me gustaban visitar han desaparecido hace años, la mítica librería Molina hace años que fue sustituida por una tienda de ropa baratuna.
> 
> Fui a visitar a unos familiares que viven en el centro, y en la Plaza de Ópera a la salida del metro, había un cutre mercadillo navideño y una cola brutal de pobres esperando a recibir no sé que.... me resultó angustioso salir de esa estación por la cantidad de gente que había.



Tiendas típicas no, pero tiendas de ropa hay cada vez más, y en la Plaza Mayor siguen los puestos de figuritas de Belén, además de las luces. Para ir al Primark mejor otro sitio, de acuerdo.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (6 Ene 2023)

ShellShock dijo:


> Ya bien entrados los 30 uno pasa de mierdas. Y más que por mí, como digo, es por los mayores a los que tengo que cuidar.
> 
> Alguien con veintitantos, que por ejemplo sus padres y abuelos ya hayan muerto o vivan fuera, no sé qué cojones podría querer hacer en España. Puto estercolero lleno de socialistas y comunistas de mierda.
> 
> Siendo justo es un país con muchísimas cosas buenas. Zonas preciosas, comida buena, vida más o menos relajada si uno se lo monta medio bien... pero el progresismo, el socialismo y la casta parasitaria funcivaga lo echan todo a perder.



Yo siento decirlo pero España es la puta muerte en vida
Que país me recomiendas donde los sociatas no me follen tanto el culo? Estoy a tiempo creo, soy joven


----------



## la_trotona (6 Ene 2023)

Algol dijo:


> Es evidente que Madrid es una cloaca infecta y nausebunda



Pues toda Cataluña ni te cuento.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Yo siento decirlo pero España es la puta muerte en vida
> Que país me recomiendas donde los sociatas no me follen tanto el culo? Estoy a tiempo creo, soy joven



Nada oye, vete a Singapur, Suiza, EEUU, tienes unos cuantos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Ene 2023)

burbuje dijo:


> Y el puto ruido y gritos en los pisos.



Eso es lo peor. Es absolútamente inaguantable. Por eso yo acabé comprándome una casa sin adobar. Es la única forma de vivir en España.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Tengo la misma sensación. Yo tb estoy por España estos días y aunque intento verlo positivamente, lamentablemente veo más deterioro y cada vez gente más maleducada e irrespetuoso. Eso sumado a que todos los amigos que me encuentro me dicen que que suerte estar fuera y ninguno me recomienda volver.



Lo peor es que año tras año la realidad hace añicos las más cenizas previsiones. La caída bestial de isPain en la pobreza y la miseria asustan a los que viniendo de fuera la percibimos con más crudeza que los que se quedan dentro.


----------



## ShellShock (6 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Yo siento decirlo pero España es la puta muerte en vida
> Que país me recomiendas donde los sociatas no me follen tanto el culo? Estoy a tiempo creo, soy joven



El que dice @pacomer , Suiza. Eso sí, yendo con un buen trabajo, como a cualquier país. Para irte a fregar platos en un restaurante de mierda, te quedas en España y al menos ahorras alquiler como casapapis.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Ene 2023)

Snowball dijo:


> Correcto
> Aquí viene la gente a CURRAR
> 
> Nada de paguitas



En eso tenemos que aprender mucho de Suiza.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Ene 2023)

Algol dijo:


> Yo he estado en Chelsea y no he visto la misera de Madrid.



Y supongo que tampoco la peligrosidad de Barcelona.


----------



## Murray's (6 Ene 2023)

Normal solo importamos tercermundo y gente pidiendo misericordia como si fueramos la mayor OnG mundial...

El capital humano bien formado que no ha encontrado enchufe o sacado oposición huye de aquí hacia el resto de europa..para ejercer su profesión o buscar un empleo con un salario ( cosa que en España no abunda).

Osea traemos gente que no sabe hacer la O con un canuto, y expulsamos a gente muy preparada y profesional..

A los españoles que nos quedamos nos expolian de donde pueden, de la nómina, en impuestos, por tener una vivienda, por vender, por heredar, hasta te roban si te toca la loteria...

Expolian para sus redes clientelares,

Yo creo que estas cosas que pasan en España no las hace ningún pais en el mundo.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Ene 2023)

HDR dijo:


> Madrid será un enorme gueto panchito-moruno en menos de 2 décadas



Y Cataluña y Vascongadas un gueto sobre todo moruno... gracias a políticas laxas de fronteras abiertas.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (6 Ene 2023)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Eso es lo peor. Es absolútamente inaguantable. Por eso yo acabé comprándome una casa sin adobar. Es la única forma de vivir en España.



Creo que una mala costumbre que tenemos los españoles por cultura es ser demasiado ruidosos para hablar, seguramente sea cierto que en el extranjero los españoles promedio vayamos dando el cante y mala imagen por eso mismo, además hemos asimilado tanto el hablar fuerte que muchas veces no somos conscientes de ello.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Eso es lo peor. Es absolútamente inaguantable. Por eso yo acabé comprándome una casa sin adobar. Es la única forma de vivir en España.



Aparte del incivismo de una mayoría de la sociedad lumpenizada hezpañorda, hay que añadir el timo de los pisos con tabiques, techos y paredes que parecen estar hechos con materiales de desecho y quincalla de baratillo. En Suiza, ciertamente también por el clima, las casas están insonorizadas por el mismo material que usan, no sólo para el aislamiento térmico, paredes y tabiques son paredes y tabiques de verdad.

En isPain timan a la gente con pisos zulos a precio obsceno para vivir con una calidad de aislamiento sonoro y térmico similares a las de una caseta de perro.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


>



Lo rápido que suelta la mano la bigotuda,

si fuera un padre dando hostias a charos va al talego al instante.

País de charos y betazos recogecaramelos,
que asco dan.


----------



## rulifu (6 Ene 2023)

Quedaros en vuestros paises adoptivos, pedazos de escoria


----------



## Bien boa (6 Ene 2023)

4 años sin pisar Madrid siendo madrileño. Antes de largarme comenzaba a verse grafiti en mi barrio, algo que no se había visto hasta entonces. Cuando me de una vuelta algún año de estos abriré hilo.


----------



## burbuje (6 Ene 2023)

hijodeputin dijo:


> - No te puedes comprar un piso(UN PUTO PISO JODER)...20 años llevamos con esa matraca y ahi seguimos, una generación sin vivienda
> - Vamos camino de no poder comprar un puto coche(UN COCHINO Y ASQUEROSO COCHE)
> - No te puedes liar con una mujer(NI CONTESTARLE MAL, NI MIRARLA MAL...), tu ya sabes mi amol
> - Tienes que aguantar a la clase política peor de la historia mentirte día si día también acerca de todo.
> ...



No se puede decir más claro.
Todo este deterioro lleva sucediendo más de 40 años. Y desde el 2000 se aceleró mucho. Y desde el 2008 ya está a velocidad de vértigo.

Una de las cosas que siempre me impactan más es ver los patios de las escuelas públicas. La evolución de ese tema es acojonante. El que quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## Vulcan86 (6 Ene 2023)

Si españa es un país del tercer mundo se dice y no pasa nada


----------



## Guillotin (6 Ene 2023)

El recorrido desde el aeropuerto de Barajas hasta Madrid nos muestra un paisaje muy cutre, cutrísimo, como el de un pais en vías de desarrollo, una vez que entras en el centro de la ciudad las vistas son más bonitas.

Pero en general lo que predomina en el ambiente es una mala leche y una cantidad de hijo putas, como nunca antes se había podido ver.

Sin ir más lejos ayer mismo, durante la caravana de los Reyes Magos, vi varias escenas de padres y madres con una mala hostia que saltaban sobre el que tenían al lado a la más mínima oportunidad.
Y con los crios presentes viendo todo.


----------



## ShellShock (6 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Creo que una mala costumbre que tenemos los españoles por cultura es ser demasiado ruidosos para hablar, seguramente sea cierto que en el extranjero los españoles promedio vayamos dando el cante y mala imagen por eso mismo, además hemos asimilado tanto el hablar fuerte que muchas veces no somos conscientes de ello.



Y además de hablar a gritos, otra costumbre patética, palurda y extremadamente maleducada es la de cortar a la gente cuando habla. Además he observado que cuanto más al sur te vas, más habitual es. Hay andaluces con los que no puedes acabar ni una frase porque los muy hijos de puta se ponen a hablar cuando les sale de los cojones. Mira que conozco buena gente de allí, pero eso es insoportable.

Creo que tiene que ver con la estructura de las frases del castellano, que permite adivinar con bastante certeza el significado de una frase antes de acabarla, cosa que en otros idiomas no pasa. Pero no quita que sea de una mala educación bestial. De paletos barriobajeros.


----------



## remosinganas (6 Ene 2023)

si hubiera sido un carapadre de la vida, mañana estaria en todas las masmierda " hee un mashista" a la carcel con el...


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Aparte del incivismo de una mayoría de la sociedad lumpenizada hezpañorda, hay que añadir el timo de los pisos con tabiques, techos y paredes que parecen estar hechos con materiales de desecho y quincalla de baratillo. En Suiza, ciertamente también por el clima, las casas están insonorizadas por el mismo material que usan, no sólo para el aislamiento térmico, paredes y tabiques son paredes y tabiques de verdad.
> 
> En isPain timan a la gente con pisos zulos a precio obsceno para vivir con una calidad de aislamiento sonoro y térmico a la de un perro en una caseta.



Esa otra, no entiendo la costumbre Española de bloques de edificios al estilo de país ex soviético, que entristece el ambiente y parece una ciudad penitenciaria, con lo bonitos que son los pueblos y urbanizaciones con casas y jardines que se observan con facilidad en países cercanos a nuestro entorno, con razón una casa curiosa en España es un artículo de lujo para personas medianamente acaudaladas.

Somos chapuzeros para todo, desconozco si en otras épocas como el franquismo tardío se tenía un poco de buen gusto por la estética o fue siempre así en la época contemporánea.


----------



## Burrocracia (6 Ene 2023)

jorobachov dijo:


> Desde que nos metieron al masonazo de zp con calzador vía trenes , este país ha ido a peor. Hace 18 años ya. En 18 años la caída ha sido brutal , pero son dos décadas constantes maniobrando para hacer daño desde el mismo gobierno del país, de forma deliberada.



Que cambios sustanciales hubo del gobierno de zapatero con respecto de la política económica de Aznar ?


----------



## Murray's (6 Ene 2023)

Miércoles dijo:


> Seguramente hasta el peseto te habrá metido el rejonazo con la tarifa del aeropuerto a gran Vía....
> 
> Ni en Marruecos me pasó lo que pasa aquí con los Pesetos




A mi Marruecos me pareció más civica y educada y silenciosa que ispein. Un pais para relajarse huyendo del bullicio y gentuza de ispein, y además barato. Incluso los pesetos del marroco son honestos, negocias y hasta regateas precio antes de subir al taxi, eso es impensable en España donde te da la sensación de que te están engañando en todas partes.


----------



## Luftwuaje (6 Ene 2023)

Yo llevo sin volver desde un mes antes de que empezase la plandemia.
A ver qué me encuentro la próxima vez que baje…


----------



## Burrocracia (6 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Esa otra, no entiendo la costumbre Española de bloques de edificios al estilo de país ex soviético, que entristece el ambiente y parece una ciudad penitenciaria, con lo bonitos que son los pueblos y urbanizaciones con casas y jardines que se observan con facilidad en países cercanos a nuestro entorno, con razón una casa curiosa en España es un artículo de lujo para personas medianamente acaudaladas.
> 
> Somos chapuzeros para todo, desconozco si en otras épocas como el franquismo tardío se tenía un poco de buen gusto por la estética o fue siempre así en la época contemporánea.



Pero si fue justamente en el franquismo tardío cuando empezaron estos tipos de barrios !!!


----------



## ShellShock (6 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Esa otra, no entiendo la costumbre Española de bloques de edificios al estilo de país ex soviético, que entristece el ambiente y parece una ciudad penitenciaria, con lo bonitos que son los pueblos y urbanizaciones con casas y jardines que se observan con facilidad en países cercanos a nuestro entorno, con razón una casa curiosa en España es un artículo de lujo para personas medianamente acaudaladas.
> 
> Somos chapuzeros para todo, desconozco si en otras épocas como el franquismo tardío se tenía un poco de buen gusto por la estética o fue siempre así en la época contemporánea.



Lo del urbanismo en España es curioso. Probablemente sea el país de Europa Occidental con menor densidad de población y el segundo más grande, y debe ser también el que tiene mayor porcentaje de gente viviendo en pisos.

No me parece mal que haya mucho terreno virgen o dedicado a agricultura y ganadería, pero la calidad de vida de una casita con jardín alrededor es algo con lo que ni sueñan los habitantes de los pisos.


----------



## Guillotin (6 Ene 2023)

burbuje dijo:


> No se puede decir más claro.
> Todo este deterioro lleva sucediendo más de 40 años. Y desde el 2000 se aceleró mucho. Y desde el 2008 ya está a velocidad de vértigo.
> 
> Una de las cosas que siempre me impactan más es ver los patios de las escuelas públicas. La evolución de ese tema es acojonante. El que quiera entender que entienda.



*Una de las cosas que siempre me impactan más es ver los patios de las escuelas públicas. La evolución de ese tema es acojonante. El que quiera entender que entienda.*

Dígamelo a mi, que me encargaron que intentara borrar ese paisaje Mauthausen Gulag y tras trabajar un año en el proyecto, coincidiendo con el cambio de gobierno pese a que me lo habían pagado no logré entregárselo a nadie. 
Por ahí debe de estar tirado en alguna caja de cartón.


----------



## Luftwuaje (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Fostiándose como energùmenos en una fiesta de niños para quitarle los putos caramelos. Y esto en Madrid..un buena prueba que no es anecdota



No, por favor.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (6 Ene 2023)

ShellShock dijo:


> Y además de hablar a gritos, otra costumbre patética, palurda y extremadamente maleducada es la de cortar a la gente cuando habla. Además he observado que cuanto más al sur te vas, más habitual es. Hay andaluces con los que no puedes acabar ni una frase porque los muy hijos de puta se ponen a hablar cuando les sale de los cojones. Mira que conozco buena gente de allí, pero eso es insoportable.
> 
> Creo que tiene que ver con la estructura de las frases del castellano, que permite adivinar con bastante certeza el significado de una frase antes de acabarla, cosa que en otros idiomas no pasa. Pero no quita que sea de una mala educación bestial. De paletos barriobajeros.



Créeme que no solo ves en el sur eso con bastante frecuencia, lo de no respetar a la persona que está hablando primero y parecer gallinero está a la orden del día, tbien es verdad que yo no he estado en Andalucía quizás allí sea una versión más agravada de lo que ves aquí, pero hoy en día el pueblo español es incivilizado de punta a punta.


----------



## Agosto (6 Ene 2023)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Estuve en Suiza hace 1 año y tiene mucha decadencia y deterioro respecto a las otras veces . Muchos grafitis en ginebra , mucho negro , de hecho varias veces en el centro de Ginebra querían venderme droga en plena calle . Suciedad que en otras ocasiones no había visto . La decadencia de Suiza es mucho más fuerte . El único país que tira hacia adelante y no se ve decadente es Singapur



Luego un singapurense dirá al verte que vaya mierda de pais se está quedando con tanto extranjero.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Normal solo importamos tercermundo y gente pidiendo misericordia como si fueramos la mayor OnG mundial...
> 
> El capital humano bien formado que no ha encontrado enchufe o sacado oposición huye de aquí hacia el resto de europa..para ejercer su profesión o buscar un empleo con un salario ( cosa que en España no abunda).
> 
> ...



Y eso te lo cuentan ya en Alemania, Suiza y Austria. Lo que conozco. Te comentan eso, oye que en España es imposible montar nada, la gente YA no sabe como hacer tal o cual cosa (donde tal o cual cosa va desde ingeniería electrónica, informática, mecánica etc a hacer piezas simples con una puta fresadora/torno) , o quejas constantes contra la administración española: lenta, enfarragosa, incapaz, no cumplen plazos ni con meses de retraso y además ni les importa... Etc etc

La imagen de España por ahí afuera es cada vez peor, precisamente por la falta de profesionalidad que estila cada vez más el país en todas las áreas, carencia de cuadros técnicos a un nivel de país del tercermundo. Lo lógico si con tanta política socialcomunista el objetivo es aburrir al que curra y se forma y proteger y financiar al vago votante paguitero.


----------



## ShellShock (6 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Créeme que no solo ves en el sur eso con bastante frecuencia, lo de no respetar a la persona que está hablando primero y parecer gallinero está a la orden del día, tbien es verdad que yo no he estado en Andalucía quizás allí sea una versión más agravada de lo que ves aquí, pero hoy en día el pueblo español es incivilizado de punta a punta.



Uffff, pues allí abajo es bestial. Encuentras especímenes que son incapaces de callarse la puta boca más de 3 segundos seguidos. No lo soporto.

También hay de esos más al norte, pero son mucho más escasos. En cualquier caso, ya sea en el norte o en el sur de España, en otros países se ve mucho menos y se considera de muy mala educación, como es normal.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Estuve en Suiza hace 1 año y tiene mucha decadencia y deterioro respecto a las otras veces . Muchos grafitis en ginebra , mucho negro , de hecho varias veces en el centro de Ginebra querían venderme droga en plena calle . Suciedad que en otras ocasiones no había visto . La decadencia de Suiza es mucho más fuerte . El único país que tira hacia adelante y no se ve decadente es Singapur



Sí, a mí Singapur me gusta un montón. Salvo el barrio indio que un asco.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (6 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Pero si fue justamente en el franquismo tardío cuando empezaron estos tipos de barrios !!!



Joer por eso medio pregunto aunque no ponga ?, No me tocó esa época de primera mano y no es un tema del que me haya informado mucho, por eso lo planteo como duda.


----------



## burbuje (6 Ene 2023)

Guillotin dijo:


> *Una de las cosas que siempre me impactan más es ver los patios de las escuelas públicas. La evolución de ese tema es acojonante. El que quiera entender que entienda.*
> 
> Dígamelo a mi, que me encargaron que intentara borrar ese paisaje Mauthausen Gulag y tras trabajar un año en el proyecto, coincidiendo con el cambio de gobierno pese a que me lo habían pagado no logré entregárselo a nadie.
> Por ahí debe de estar tirado en alguna caja de cartón.



Ah, pero es posible cambiar ese paisaje???


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

jorobachov dijo:


> Desde que nos metieron al masonazo de zp con calzador vía trenes , este país ha ido a peor. Hace 18 años ya. En 18 años la caída ha sido brutal , pero son dos décadas constantes maniobrando para hacer daño desde el mismo gobierno del país, de forma deliberada.



Exacto.


----------



## burbuje (6 Ene 2023)

Y algo que no se ha mencionado y que daría para un puto hilo.

Todos esos pisos que se construyeron en los 60-80, debido a la gran cantidad de vecinos que no pagan escalera, ESTÁN QUE SE CAEN A TROZOS.

Habrá de todo, pero la cantidad de edificios que veo con las putas redes verdes para que no caiga un trozo de balcón y mate a alguien y las fachadas deshaciéndose, es preocupante. Ascensores que llevan 10 años estropeados (conozco 2 casos). Comunidades de vecinos denunciando presidentes de escalera que se han reventado la pasta. Etc etc etc


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Y eso te lo cuentan ya en Alemania, Suiza y Austria. Lo que conozco. Te comentan eso, oye que en España es imposible montar nada, la gente YA no sabe como hacer tal o cual cosa (donde tal o cual cosa va desde ingeniería electrónica, informática, mecánica etc a hacer piezas simples con una puta fresadora/torno) , o quejas constantes contra la administración española: lenta, enfarragosa, incapaz, no cumplen plazos ni con meses de retraso y además ni les importa... Etc etc
> 
> La imagen de España por ahí afuera es cada vez peor, precisamente por la falta de profesionalidad que estila cada vez más el país en todas las áreas, carencia de cuadros técnicos a un nivel de país del tercermundo. Lo lógico si con tanta política socialcomunista el objetivo es aburrir al que curra y se forma y proteger y financiar al vago votante paguitero.



Tú que estás fuera Pacomer.
Los españoles tienen o tenían antaño fama de ser buenos trabajadores y no se tenía una mala visión de ellos, o nunca se tuvo muy buena??. Como se veían los autóctonos al español en épocas mejores??.


----------



## Guillotin (6 Ene 2023)

Snowball dijo:


> Correcto
> Aquí viene la gente a CURRAR
> 
> Nada de paguitas



Bueno, aquí vienen a pagar los alquileres, que tampoco está nada mal para un sector de la población.
Pero nos falta seguridad jurídica, el día que la tengamos podrán venir muchos más.


----------



## Progretón (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> La calidad profesional de lo que se hace hoy en día en isPain es ccon todos los respetos una puta mierda. La preparación profesional de la peña y sobre todo la MOTiVACION han caído en picado.
> 
> Antes un ingeniero era un tipo serio que gozaba de prestigio social bien merecido. Hoy en dìa en isPain son tratados como basura explotable a la altura de un flippero de burguer king.



Yo estos días estoy acabando de disfrutar de mis vacaciones y he tenido tiempo para pensar.

Soy _funci_ de carrera, trabajo en la informática de la AGE y haciendo un repaso a mi vida los hechos me han hecho llegar a la conclusión de que el haberme sacado una carrera de ingeniería y dedicarme a ello ha sido un error.

Seguiré con mi trabajo de _funci_ de medio pelo, que no está nada mal; lo que que cambia es que dejo de intentar promocionar en el área técnica y paso a dedicar mis esfuerzos a promocionar en áreas donde se llevan a cabo tareas administrativas, mucho más agradecidas, mejor consideradas y mejor pagadas.


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> A mi Marruecos me pareció más civica y educada y silenciosa que ispein. Un pais para relajarse huyendo del bullicio y gentuza de ispein, y además barato. Incluso los pesetos del marroco son honestos, negocias y hasta regateas precio antes de subir al taxi, eso es impensable en España donde te da la sensación de que te están engañando en todas partes.



Eso es así,aunque siempre se me olvida por estar en Suiza: la paranoia que te entra de que todo hezpañordo con el que te cruzas va a engañarte, estafarte con algo, desde el peseto del aeropuerto, al tipo del hotel, al camarero que hace la cuenta al vuelo, al frutero.. Etc todo cristo a estafarte vivo a poco que bajes la guardia. 

Entre eso y que es imposible dormir en isPain en condiciones sanas para recuperarse del trajin diario, entre otras por el puto ruido omnipresente, es imposible ser feliz. No nos conteis milongas. Y no hablo de las condiciones de mierda laborales y los infrasueldos, que son para prender fuego a la mayoria de empresas privadas y públicas. Es que no puedes ni recuperarte con un puto sueño. Esto explica el cabreo constante y la mala hostia tan abundante en sitios como Madrid, alMagret pa los moromierdas.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El psoe fue fundamental para desestructurar la nación, son los que trajeron lo que hoy tenemos



Nadie a hecho más daño a España que el cáncer PSOE.


----------



## Guillotin (6 Ene 2023)

BogadeAriete dijo:


>



¿El socialismo en Madrid?

Aquí amamos la libertad.


----------



## Nicors (6 Ene 2023)

Ya van los rusos por Lisboa ?


----------



## Khazario (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Vamos para los Suizos eres como los moronegros que tenemos inmigrados aquí y vienes en tu Ramadan particular a España y te quejas. 
Bien. 
De puta madre


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (6 Ene 2023)

Los que sois tan patriotas supongo que sereis millonarios y vivireis en marbella, pozuelo o ibiza,...
No me creo que si eres un trabajador cualificado, si en otro país te pagan el triple por hacer lo mismo, te quedes en España por patriotismo, cuando todo lo que te roban en impuestos va para moronegros y feministas, y continuamente te están sacando nuevas leyes y propaganda anti-hombre, y nuevas paguitas para la chusma y los podemitas,... 
España es el peor país para trabajar de todo occidente, si no tienes que trabajar en España se vive bien, aunque en menos de 20 años en españa habrá más panchos que españoles.


----------



## Charbonnier (6 Ene 2023)

John Connor dijo:


> Lo que ella me dice, literalmente, es que la gente que se ve por la calle no tiene vida en la mirada.



Tremendo. 
Y es verdad. Desde marzo de 2020 la mirada de la mayoría de la población está perdida.
El daño del encierro a la sociedad - encima ilegal- ha sido infinito. Vació muchas cabezas que ya tenían muy poco contenido y ha dejado una sociedad autómata sin criterio propio, que navega por el océano de la historia sin rumbo, quedando expuesta a la voracidad de gente sin escrúpulos.


----------



## padrelopez (6 Ene 2023)

Es que en Suiza todo es perfecto, por eso se consumen allí tan pocos antidepresivos.










Los antidepresivos pueden aumentar riesgos de suicidio


Un proyecto de investigación suizo-austriaco descubrió que el riesgo de suicidio en pacientes que sufren de depresión puede aumentar con los medicamentos. Investigadores de la Universidad de Ciencias Aplicadas de Zúrich (ZHAW) y de la Universidad de Salzburgo llevaron a cabo un metaanálisis de...




www.swissinfo.ch




.

Unas 730000 personas en un pais de 8,5 millones.


----------



## Avulense64 (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Y.el olor a mierda por esa zona. La cantidad de mendigos,pobres, lumpenazos y subproletariado al lado del Teatro del Real con la Sonambula de Bellini en cartelera.



No has estado en París o Roma. Si te parece que aquí hay mucho sin hogar y suciedad ....


----------



## pacomer (6 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Tú que estás fuera Pacomer.
> Los españoles tienen o tenían antaño fama de ser buenos trabajadores y no se tenía una mala visión de ellos, o nunca se tuvo muy buena??. Como se veían los autóctonos al español en épocas mejores??.



En Siuiza tenian fama los gallegos. En general en Europa a los españoles se les consideraba pobres, pero honestos y currantes. Luego les vino gente mucho más cualificada, ahora incluso emprendedores, lo que para ellos ha sido una sorpresa, españoles ingenieros y empresarios es como hablar de un torero danés. Pero bueno, ibamos bien parriba hasta que empezaron a venir desde isPain, con el rollo del covid, una marabunta de moros, panchitos etc con el pasaporte ispainol, sobre todo hacia Alemania. Ahí se jodió todo lo trabajado durante décadas cuando ya empezaban a tomarnos en serio.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (6 Ene 2023)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Los que sois tan patriotas supongo que sereis millonarios y vivireis en marbella, pozuelo o ibiza,...
> No me creo que si eres un trabajador cualificado, si en otro país te pagan el triple por hacer lo mismo, te quedes en España por patriotismo, cuando todo lo que te roban en impuestos va para moronegros y feministas, y continuamente te están sacando nuevas leyes y propaganda anti-hombre, y nuevas paguitas para la chusma y los podemitas,...
> España es el peor país para trabajar de todo occidente, si no tienes que trabajar en España se vive bien, aunque en menos de 20 años en españa habrá más panchos que españoles.



Son funcis, paguiteros de algún tipo o gente que está cerca de la jubilación y necesita que los jóvenes se queden para poder parasitarlos 
No hay otra explicación


----------



## BogadeAriete (6 Ene 2023)

Guillotin dijo:


> ¿El socialismo en Madrid?
> 
> Aquí amamos la libertad.



En España.


----------



## Karma bueno (6 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



"Tiempo de rojos, hambre y piojos "


----------



## Guillotin (6 Ene 2023)

¡Joder! Solo veis la lumperización y el lado negativo de las cosas, debemos recordar que España ha sido uno de los paises donde más ha crecido el numero de millonarios.  

*El número de millonarios aumentó un 470% en España en los últimos 9 años y ahora son casi un millón*


El número de millonarios ha aumentado un 470% en España entre 2010 y 2019, pasando de 172.000 a 979.000, según un estudio de Credit Suisse.
El informe del banco suizo coloca a España entre los 10 países del mundo con más millonarios y prevé que en 2024 haya 1,4 millones, un 42% más.
Además, este estudio revela que el número de millonarios ha crecido un 2,4% en todo el mundo, hasta alcanzar los 46,8 millones de personas.
*La crisis económica ha supuesto un incremento drástico del número de millonarios*. Aunque suene paradójico, la recesión ha llenado las arcas de los más pudientes y ha disparado la desigualdad, tal y como han ido confirmando varias investigaciones sobre el reparto de la riqueza y como han llegado a reconocer algunos de los multimillonarios más pudientes. 

El número de millonarios aumentó un 470% en España en los últimos 9 años y ahora son casi un millón


----------



## Avulense64 (6 Ene 2023)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Si resides en suiza país lacra del mundo peor que el vatinaco que ya es decir, cueva internacional de ladrones y todo tipo de delincuentes, siento decirte que eres un mercenario repugnante que no merece escribir en este foro, por lo menos no deberías abrir hilos como este. El mundo es una mierda en gran parte por TODO lo que se mueve desde suiza y otros sitios parecidos. Se puede colaborar con el sistema de muchas formas, desde muchos sitios, pero desde suiza en general más. Sigue contribuyendo a hacer el mundo peor.



Suiza es una puta mierda inmoral. Sí, las calles muy limpias y todo muy cuco y muy de postal pero un país podrido, vendido a dictadores y ladrones efectivamente.


----------



## Murray's (6 Ene 2023)

Los patriotas del foro son todos funcionarios, o langostas.En definitiva chupa del Estado y no a la inversa.


----------



## Perro marroquí (6 Ene 2023)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Los que sois tan patriotas supongo que sereis millonarios y vivireis en marbella, pozuelo o ibiza,...
> No me creo que si eres un trabajador cualificado, si en otro país te pagan el triple por hacer lo mismo, te quedes en España por patriotismo, cuando todo lo que te roban en impuestos va para moronegros y feministas, y continuamente te están sacando nuevas leyes y propaganda anti-hombre, y nuevas paguitas para la chusma y los podemitas,...
> España es el peor país para trabajar de todo occidente, si no tienes que trabajar en España se vive bien, aunque en menos de 20 años en españa habrá más panchos que españoles.



Es que en Suiza ganas el triple que en España pero te cobran el triple o el cuádruple y aguantando un clima de mierda y un temperamento de mierda de la gente


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Ene 2023)

Siempre se lo digo a amigos y familiares y no me entienden. Creo que solamente los que pasamos largas temporadas en el extranjero nos damos cuenta del cambio radical a peor del país. Los españoles que viven de continua viven una eterna degradación tan a cámara lenta que ni se dan cuenta y creen que siempre estuvo todo así.


----------



## Burrocracia (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Joer por eso medio pregunto aunque no ponga ?, No me tocó esa época de primera mano y no es un tema del que me haya informado mucho, por eso lo planteo como duda.



Pues si, empezarón en los 60, las viviendas sociales,y también en toda europa para cubrir la emigración bestial del rural a la ciudad en los 60 y si el estado promovía la edificación y construcción cosa que ahora no hace ni de lejos.Curioso


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Son funcis, paguiteros de algún tipo o gente que está cerca de la jubilación y necesita que los jóvenes se queden para poder parasitarlos
> No hay otra explicación



joder, lo de tu pie es cuando un patriota japo se cargó al líder socialista?.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (7 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> joder, lo de tu pie es cuando un patriota japo se cargó al líder socialista?.



Así es. Todo un ejemplo a seguir
Ojalá todos los que van de patriotas en este jilo tuvieran la mitad de huevos que el muchacho


----------



## Murray's (7 Ene 2023)

Avulense64 dijo:


> No has estado en París o Roma. Si te parece que aquí hay mucho sin hogar y suciedad ....




Yo si, e italia me la conozco como la palma de mi mano, la diferencia es que el lumpen , los sintecho y la suciedad está concentrado en puntos concretos, como Milan, nápoles,Roma...y paris en Francia, pero en España es extensible a todo el territorio , ves pobreza y mugre en cualquier pueblo de provincias y sin casi bajar del avión, no digamos ya en madrid, BCN, Valencia...

Cualquiera que viaje por la UE nota el salto calidad con España en general.


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Así es. Todo un ejemplo a seguir
> Ojalá todos los que van de patriotas en este jilo tuvieran la mitad de huevos que el muchacho



Por desgracia no era español ni se encontró con ZP.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> En Siuiza tenian fama los gallegos. En general en Europa a los españoles se les consideraba pobres, pero honestos y currantes. Luego les vino gente mucho más cualificada, ahora incluso emprendedores, *lo que para ellos ha sido una sorpresa, españoles ingenieros y empresarios* es como hablar de un torero danés. Pero bueno, ibamos bien parriba hasta que empezaron a venir desde isPain, con el rollo del covid, una marabunta de moros, panchitos etc con el pasaporte ispainol, sobre todo hacia Alemania. Ahí se jodió todo lo trabajado durante décadas cuando ya empezaban a tomarnos en serio.



Vamos que nos pretenden tomar por retrasados , pero bueno por lo q dices estábamos a mitad de la tabla ni excelsamente queridos pero tampoco despreciados, lo de los hispanohablantes con carnets españoles estaba claro, si pa eso quieren la nacionalidad española muchos, para ir a otros países europeos y si encima se dedican a dar mala fama al final solo lo van a pagar los españoles cuando quieran emigrar fuera de España a buscarse la vida.


----------



## Perro marroquí (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> En Siuiza tenian fama los gallegos. En general en Europa a los españoles se les consideraba pobres, pero honestos y currantes. Luego les vino gente mucho más cualificada, ahora incluso emprendedores, lo que para ellos ha sido una sorpresa, españoles ingenieros y empresarios es como hablar de un torero danés. Pero bueno, ibamos bien parriba hasta que empezaron a venir desde isPain, con el rollo del covid, una marabunta de moros, panchitos etc con el pasaporte ispainol, sobre todo hacia Alemania. Ahí se jodió todo lo trabajado durante décadas cuando ya empezaban a tomarnos en serio.



Admites que suiza esta jodida por toda la inigracion que ya tiene pasaporte europeo y que puede llegar allí sin problema


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Suiza es una puta mierda inmoral. Sí, las calles muy limpias y todo muy cuco y muy de postal pero un país podrido, vendido a dictadores y ladrones efectivamente.



España tbien está vendida a dictadores y ladrones pero mientras Suiza es una scort de lujo, España es una prostituta barata que encima pone la cama.


----------



## SaRmY (7 Ene 2023)

Os pensáis que la decadencia es sólo cosa de España y todo el Imperio Occidental, con EE.UU a la cabeza lleva más de una década decreciendo. El declive de los imperios comienza en el momento en el que gastas más de lo que ingresas, tu déficit se hace estructural provocando que tengas que emitir cada vez más y más dinero para mantener todo el chiringuito, lo cual acaba provocando una inflación que termina descontrolándose y si luego le añades decrecimientos en la productividad laboral, altos impuestos y enormes costes laborales, ya tenemos el cocktail perfecto que se da en prácticamente todas las potencias occidentales (USA, Italia, Francia, UK, Alemania, Canadá, Holanda, Australia, Suiza, etc.)

Por todo esto, en la próximas 2 décadas, Occidente tendrá perdida la batalla contra los países BRICS, principalmente, China, Rusia, India y los países del Golfo Pérsico.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Otro igual aqui. Llegue a Madrid desde Zurich y fue como llegar a una ciudad del Africa negra. Menesterosos por doquier, basura, pobreza, malas caras de 100 tonalidades de piel distintas, el hospital de La Paz que tuve que visitar lleno al 90% de negros y panchimoros reventando la sanidad de este pais, mientras el hospital se cae a pedazos, y de postre la envidia tipica del hispanistani medio que te dice en un bar lleno de mierda mientras se come una racion de fritanga asquerosa y una cerveza con sabor de pis de gato "tu ganah mucho pero en ehpaña no se vive como en ningun lao"


----------



## ashe (7 Ene 2023)

Snowball dijo:


> Suiza es el segundo país de Europa con más inmigración (y lo sabes)
> 
> El tema es que Ejpaña importa menas y manteros y Suiza ingenieros y científicos...



Y sobretodo el dinero negro del mundo


pacomer dijo:


> A.todos nos gustaria no ver a isPain en este estado de postraciòn y pobrismo que duele al alma. Pero es lo que hay, se lleva a isPain encima como algunos que teneis una madre puta y un padre borracho que os golpea/golpeaba. Que se le.va a hacer. Sòlo queda la solución personal, buscarnos la vida en paìses del primer mundo donde al menos nos dejjen trabajar haciendo cosas de ingeniería y.ciencia, en lo que estoy, y que vean,al menos, que en isPain no sòlo hay lumpen e inmigraciòn basura.



la UE se ha hecho para que unos vivan muy bien a costa de terceros, cuando los del norte no puedan chupar mas la sangre a los del sur caerán, y suiza depende bastante de alemania empezando con el gas

Bueno suiza depende de ser un pilar clave de los negocios turbios del mundo junto la city inglesa.. porque viviendo en suiza seguro que debes saber (o deberías) el tufo que tiene un banco llamado credit suisse.. con el que se podría hacer una serie estilo "narcos" pero como son seres de luz y tienen a muchos huntados..

Es curioso como no hay series como películas hablando del lavado de dinero de Suiza.. ni de la city inglesa.. no vaya a ser que si hacen una buen y basada en hechos reales ciertos mitos caigan.. por si el mundial de qatar con sus sobornos, el pasar por el aro para no ir con el lacito ese del lgtb, etc


Snowball dijo:


> El PSOE de los 80 no tiene nada que ver con el cáncer wokista y subnormalista que vivimos hoy en día
> 
> Hasta los ministros de los 80 les daban mil vueltas a los de ahora. Un pepiño blanco o Irene Montero hubiera sido inimaginable en aquella época



El PSOE de los 80 financiado por henry kissinger y willy brand ES LA CLAVE DE TODO, pepiño y la arpia de irene montero es la consecuencia de lo que se hizo en los años 80, por supuesto con los tontos útiles de la ETA (vascos) eliminando a todo el que pudiese poner en peligro los 40 años de tirania vigente que es el verdadero fin de esa usando la excusa de la independencia que ahi realmente nadie la quiere porque hasta el mas tonto sabe que viven exclusivamente de robar al resto de españoles


pacomer dijo:


> La degradaciòn monstruosa de la política, ha ido de la mano de la del paìs. Ver a una ministra tarada berreando en el congreso como una energumena y sacando leyes que son una aberraciòn pura, jactándose de ello encima..es para declarar suicidado al país y sus putos hezpañordos votontos de mierda.



La degeneración del país vino con la mierdocracia movida por henry kissinger y willy brand poniendo a su peón llamado felipe gonzalez y este fue el creador de los males actuales, que la siguiente fase pasó al entrar en la UE, llena de drogadictos, corruptos y lo peor del continente..

A ver si el problema no es españa sino los cuerpos ajenos que han entrado a ella con los colaboracionistas de siempre.. calcado al 711.. porque si españa fuera tan mala durante el régimen de Franco no se pudo hacer lo que se hizo, con esto no niego que en España hay mucha basura que debe ser purgado, cosa que se vió en especial en los dos últimos años..


Common_Deletion dijo:


> Mira, alguna ventaja tenia que tener toda la subnormalidad de la plandemia. Cuando eres consciente de que un 80% de la borregada con la que interactuas es completamente subnormal hasta el punto de pincharse venenos por que lo dice un politico, todo complejo de inferioridad incipiente que puedas tener se desvanece. Respuesta corta: el desprecio es mutuo.



Siendo justos eso se lo han comido todos los países incluyendo los suizos, yo en parte me alegro de lo que llamas plandemia por hacer caerle la careta a muchos, en especial los seres de luz que van dando lecciones cuando su prosperidad se basa en hundir a terceros


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (7 Ene 2023)

Mi sensación cuando visito capitales de provincia es que estoy entre un episodio de First Dates lleno de gremlins tatuados y con piercing y sexualidad distraída, y una episodio de Netflix.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (7 Ene 2023)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Muchas chusma está llegando también a Suiza , no son ingenieros y científicos todo lo que llegan , yo lo he podido comprobar el fuerte deterioro que se ve en las calles de ginebra . Hace años era impensable ver las cosas que se ven ahora



Irte a ciertos barrios de Ginebra es como irte al Raval de BCN. No es representativo.

Vete a Sankt Gall, Lugano, Schaffhausen, Fribourg, Basel, Lausanne o el mismo Zurich. Y luego vete a cualquier barrio random de Malaga, Valladolid. Murcia o Bilbao y me cuentas.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

ashe dijo:


> Y sobretodo el dinero negro del mundo
> 
> la UE se ha hecho para que unos vivan muy bien a costa de terceros, cuando los del norte no puedan chupar mas la sangre a los del sur caerán, y suiza depende bastante de alemania empezando con el gas
> 
> ...



Chapó a todo, el PSOE tbien recibió financiación del partido socialista Alemán, así luego entró España a la UE mutilandose a sí misma, de hecho UE es una especie de estados coloniales vasallos o protectorados de Alemania (Francia tbien se beneficia pero en segundo orden), aunque su vez la propia Alemania es una colonia de los Estados Unidos.

El desprecio a los países del Sur siempre han sido una constante de los países del centro y norte de Europa y va más allá de que los cataloguen como países pobres, con todo el respeto, los paises europeos siempre me han parecido un nido de viboras que se comen entre sí o se juntan los fuertes (para no pisarse la manguera) y subyugar a otros.


----------



## LMLights (7 Ene 2023)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Irte a ciertos barrios de Ginebra es como irte al Raval de BCN. No es representativo.
> 
> Vete a Sankt Gall, Lugano, Schaffhausen, Fribourg, Basel, Lausanne o el mismo Zurich. Y luego vete a cualquier barrio random de Malaga, Valladolid. Murcia o Bilbao y me cuentas.



Los SUIZOS esos seres de luz........


----------



## Petruska (7 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Es cierto, pero no a ese nivel que dice el monguer emigrante con boina que va de listo.
> 
> El centro de Madrid se ha lumpenizado a lo bestia. Los extrarradios han tomado el centro. Se ve gente pobre, cutre, fea, mal rollo a paladas, pero no es verdad que se vean marrónidos como en París o Londres, siguen siendo pobres españoles.
> 
> ...



Como de guapa es Ángela Molina en persona?


----------



## friki (7 Ene 2023)

Petruska dijo:


> Como de guapa es Ángela Molina en persona?



Está muy vieja y arrugada da yuyu


----------



## Ultraboost (7 Ene 2023)

Son muchos xk tienen pagas por hijos


----------



## Lian (7 Ene 2023)

Cada un tendrá su opinión sobre los demás países en los que ha estado y probablemente no se corresponda al 100% con la realidad, porque para poder opinar en base a ciertas cosas se necesita tiempo viviendo en ellos, no por ir de vacaciones o ver a la familia... pero desde luego españa está en lo mas mediocre que uno se pueda imaginar en comparación con hace unos cuantos años atrás. Hemos ido a peor en todo y a los políticos les da exactamente igual porque siguen con sus guerras dejando a un lado lo que realmente importa para que esto no se vaya a la ruina total, si es que no lo está ya.

Y en cuanto a la gente pues nada que no se haya dicho, aquí cada uno a lo suyo, que no se sabe muy bien que es pero es lo que te dicen en cualquier conversación que tengas en la calle, en el bar o el trabajo si hablas de estos temas con alguien... "yo voy a lo mío". Es una frase tan estúpida y vacía sin contenido ni sentido alguno que da la sensación de que es como si les cagaran en la boca de forma literal y al mismo tiempo dijeran procura no manchar el suelo al menos...


----------



## jimmyjump (7 Ene 2023)

John Connor dijo:


> Lo suscribo. Después de muchos años viviendo fuera, España no es ni de coña el mismo país del que me pire, y mira que las cosas empezaban a pintar mal, pero joder, menudo panorama me encuentro cada vez que voy a ver a la familia.
> 
> Y ojo, que mi señora también lo dice, y ella no es española y no ha conocido España en los años pre-estallido de la burbuja. *Lo que ella me dice, literalmente, es que la gente que se ve por la calle no tiene vida en la mirada*.



Eso lo solemos decir muchos que hemos vivido fuera. Se nota que hay pesimismo pero es como que está socialmente mal visto decir que nos vamos a la mierda


----------



## Knabenschiessen (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Hay dos tipos de personas que escupen mierda de España:
> 1.- Los que odian literalmente a España y quieren verla reducida a cenizas (cosa que ya paso hace tiempo), leyenda negristas, endófobos de mierda seguramente de corte sajón y vendepatrias.
> 2.- Españoles de bien (con sus defectos y virtudes) que dicen lo que ven y entran en cólera pq ven a España hecha mierda y lo único que querían presenciar es que está nación fuera un orgullo y la envidia de gran parte del globo.
> 
> ...



Comentario para enmarcar

Añademe al grupo 2


----------



## friki (7 Ene 2023)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Otro igual aqui. Llegue a Madrid desde Zurich y fue como llegar a una ciudad del Africa negra. Menesterosos por doquier, basura, pobreza, malas caras de 100 tonalidades de piel distintas, el hospital de La Paz que tuve que visitar lleno al 90% de negros y panchimoros reventando la sanidad de este pais, mientras el hospital se cae a pedazos, y de postre la envidia tipica del hispanistani medio que te dice en un bar lleno de mierda mientras se come una racion de fritanga asquerosa y una cerveza con sabor de pis de gato "tu ganah mucho pero en ehpaña no se vive como en ningun lao"



Pero qué puto asco dan estos EMIGRANTES DE MIERDA que se van a países ricos y vuelven de vacaciones dando por culo de la bilis que tienen por ser HUMILLADOS en el pais rico que los desprecian por moros marrónidos españoles y HUMILLADOS en España por ser palurdos fracasados emigrantes con boina. Estos imbéciles van de listos siendo remeros de mierda.

Iros a tomar por culo los putos emigrantes marrónidos que sois los peores fracasados y encima unos putos solitarios.


----------



## briancon (7 Ene 2023)

Madrid es panchilandia, la mitad de la población debe ser ya extranjera en gran parte de los barrios. La degradación lógicamente es total y subiendo, cada día entran cientos por Barajas sin control, todo apoyado por todos los partidos del parlamento.

Ahora, criticar eso desde Suiza es de risa, yo no he visto ciudad con más burkas que Ginebra y en otras ciudades la mitad son yugoslavos. Un país en mucha peor situación que España.


----------



## alas97 (7 Ene 2023)

inmigrante que vive de limpiar escaleras y duerme en refugio en suiza, se escandaliza porque en españa gritan y ve pobres en zonas pobres.


----------



## jimmyjump (7 Ene 2023)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Eso que dices está pasando en la mayoría de países de Europa. Es este continente el que se está yendo a pique.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo que conozco bien, Alemania está muchísimo peor que hace 15-20 años, a todos los niveles.
> 
> ...



Al menos su PIB per Capita no lleva estancado veinte años


----------



## briancon (7 Ene 2023)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Irte a ciertos barrios de Ginebra es como irte al Raval de BCN. No es representativo.
> 
> Vete a Sankt Gall, Lugano, Schaffhausen, Fribourg, Basel, Lausanne o el mismo Zurich. Y luego vete a cualquier barrio random de Malaga, Valladolid. Murcia o Bilbao y me cuentas.



Ciertos barrios de Ginebra... pero si el centro parece Kabul, en mi vida he visto tanto Burka. Eso sin contar el porcentaje de gente con origen en la antigua Yugoslavia que debe rondar el 10 por ciento de la población. Tiene casi más apoyo la selección de Kosovo que Suiza en varias de las ciudades qué nombras.


----------



## Bizarroff (7 Ene 2023)

Yo cuando trabajaba en Francia a mediados de los 90 estuve una temporada en Annecy montando toda la instalación eléctrica de una fábrica (creo que era de rodamientos o piezas mecánicas, estuve como tres o cuatro semanas) y el fin de semana se llenaba de gente de Ginebra que está cerca que huía de su ciudad y sus precios, el puto Carrefour abarrotado de suizos. Luego cruzabas la frontera el finde para ver Ginebra y lo entendías, el agua mineral a precio de vino gran reserva. Ya puedes ganar muy bien allí, porque con un sueldo normalito eres un puto muerto de hambre.


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Ene 2023)

Suerte que tienen a Ayuso a que todos la votan y al enano de Almeida el futuro esta asegurado


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Ene 2023)

Karma bueno dijo:


> "Tiempo de rojos, hambre y piojos "



En Madrid manda el Pp eh ? puros españoles......y Madrid ya ves un estercolero


----------



## mirym94 (7 Ene 2023)

No te voy a quitar la razón llegue aquí hace un par de años en plan descanso y en mi ciudad que es pequeña no lo veo muy extendido pero en otras...


----------



## Elmachacante (7 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues imagina estar aquí todo el año remando por poco más del SMI, y sin catar mujeres desde hace años.
> Así estamos muchos.



Precisamente por eso mejor vivir en bogota que en suiza pero bueno si el op es feliz allí en su cueva contando billetes que luego gastará en volver a ispain…


----------



## skan (7 Ene 2023)

En Francia y Bélgica la cosa está peor, todo lleno de moros chungos.


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Si que es cierto que Madrid está hecho una mierda, con mucho mas pobrismo y lumpenizado gracias a Carapolla y la Ayuso.

@Arístides


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Ene 2023)

Algol dijo:


> Es evidente que Madrid es una cloaca infecta y nausebunda



Y algunos madrileños dicen para justificarse "ejque algunoh se pensaban que el sosialimoh ej broma.."

Lo tipico del retraso madrileño que vive bajo el saqueo pepero de Ayuso y Almeida.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (7 Ene 2023)

En 1995 la calle HERNANI y 4 caminos era un barrio lleno de españoles. Era una maravilla vivir alli.
En 2005 era Ecuador
En 2015 Mali
En 2025 directamente sera Baltimor





Los madrileños no saben hasta donde les llega la mierda. Ellos con su Isabel Isabel tienen bastante.


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Ene 2023)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Como emigrante igual que tú, te tengo bien calado, escoria que solo escupe mierda sobre españa porque seguramente limpie retretes en suisa o tenga una vida miserable de curro casa curro casa.
> 
> Que te aproveche, imbécil.



Y la clara muestra de que España es una puta mierda y el OP tiene razón en lo de la decadencia, es que foreros de mierda con menos de 2 años de antigüedad y alguno ni un mes, hablan mierda de un clásico como @pacomer que lleva años aqui.

A los novatos os tendrían que poner a prueba dos años antes de dejaros dirigiros a la élite. Sois chusma, y merecéis el país de mierda que tenéis. Espero que la miseria se extienda más rápido para que no haya todavía los residuos de “primer mundo” en las formas de vivir, y pueda contratar a vuestras madres por 20 euros al dia para que limpien la mierda de mis baños, como se puede hacer en paises que llamais tercer mundo y que ya dan mil vueltas a España.


----------



## Il Corvo (7 Ene 2023)

Ayer mismo pagué un pastizal para que me den la nacionalidad danesa, no estoy en mi mejor momento pero cuando leo estos hilos se me pasa totalmente, porque sé que es verdad, Barcelona era ya una mierda cuando me fui y sé que todo va a peor.


----------



## The near is end (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



No se que España percibes tu, probablemente este en tu delirante imaginacion. Aqui en la zona de Sevilla y area metropolitana y campiña no hay un sitio libre para comer en segun que fechas, todo a tope. Regalos agotados en muchas tiendas( por ejemplo juegos de la switch para peques). Mareas humanas por el Centro y buen ambiente ALEGRE en general.. Eres un fabulador.Roscones agotados en el Lidl ayer


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Ene 2023)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Se que vive en las afueras, el nombre de la ciudad no la recuerdo porque es un lío pero si que se tienen mucha inmigración por eso no les extraña aquí.
> 
> Alli, por lo que me cuenta hay conflictos habitualmente, parece que no hace mucho explotó un edificio entero y se sospecha que hay mafias de por medio.
> 
> ...



Ciudad cerca de Estocolmo con mucha inmigración puede ser Sodertalje. Si es Sodertalje, no se... yo no iría sacando mucho pecho  por muy mal que este España.

El nivel de vida, si. La educación, lo dudo. La diferencia esta en la motivación, fundamentalmente.


----------



## Vorian (7 Ene 2023)

Bipolar concepto del patriotismo en pacomerder, o España esta como yo quiera o no me siento español. Pacomerder, eres un CM cotizado a 10 cts/mensaje, de algun partido "patriota" y lo sabes.
El karma te devolvera el odio y la bilis que estas esputando en el teclado ante la vacuidad de tu mierda de vida.


----------



## Vorian (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Hay dos tipos de personas que escupen mierda de España:
> 1.- Los que odian literalmente a España y quieren verla reducida a cenizas (cosa que ya paso hace tiempo), leyenda negristas, endófobos de mierda seguramente de corte sajón y vendepatrias.
> 2.- Españoles de bien (con sus defectos y virtudes) que dicen lo que ven y entran en cólera pq ven a España hecha mierda y lo único que querían presenciar es que está nación fuera un orgullo y la envidia de gran parte del globo.
> 
> ...



¿Que es un español de bien? ¿El que va a misa rogando y luego sale con el mazo dando?


----------



## Murray's (7 Ene 2023)

SaRmY dijo:


> Os pensáis que la decadencia es sólo cosa de España y todo el Imperio Occidental, con EE.UU a la cabeza lleva más de una década decreciendo. El declive de los imperios comienza en el momento en el que gastas más de lo que ingresas, tu déficit se hace estructural provocando que tengas que emitir cada vez más y más dinero para mantener todo el chiringuito, lo cual acaba provocando una inflación que termina descontrolándose y si luego le añades decrecimientos en la productividad laboral, altos impuestos y enormes costes laborales, ya tenemos el cocktail perfecto que se da en prácticamente todas las potencias occidentales (USA, Italia, Francia, UK, Alemania, Canadá, Holanda, Australia, Suiza, etc.)
> 
> Por todo esto, en la próximas 2 décadas, Occidente tendrá perdida la batalla contra los países BRICS, principalmente, China, Rusia, India y los países del Golfo Pérsico.




Perdón, en que decrece USA? Canadá? Holanda? Alemania?...


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Vorian dijo:


> ¿Que es un español de bien? ¿El que va a misa rogando y luego sale con el mazo dando?



Esto no tiene nada que ver con que seas religioso o no.
Un español de bien es aquella persona que quiere lo mejor para su país, y si tuviera altos valores éticos ya sería la repanocha, hoy en día da igual si eres Cristiano, ateo o budista.

A ver si te crees que yo soy católico y voy a misa todos los domingos.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Perdón, en que decrece USA? Canadá? Holanda? Alemania?...



Se mantienen o incluso tienen pérdidas significativas que pueden ser notadas por los autóctonos pero nada serio en comparación a España, por eso tú era más rica que Canadá no hace tanto tiempo, y ahora ella tiene casi dos billones de producto Interior bruto y España está en la puta mierda.

La diferencia estriba en que si estos países social y culturalmente están en la mierda con España se ha premeditado y planeado que tbien esté en la mierda económicamente.


----------



## Termes (7 Ene 2023)

El shur no se entera de los cambios de la sociedad europea desde hace años, no al menos desde que no sale de su barrio de Suiza.
Efectivamente hay un amplio movimiento migratorio desde sudamérica en particular, escapando de la inmundicias sistematizadas de sus países (no les culpo). Quedando áfrica no tan relegada. 

Moronegrada y buscavidas de nacionalidades acabadas en -ano por doquier. Instalándose en las grandes ciudades, hasta que las topan y pasan a las medianas y pequeñas.
Ahora bien, ¿qué quieres que pase?. Los nacionales tenemos voluntariamente entre uno o ningún hijo, y pretendemos con esa tasa de repoblación negativa mantener un sistema inflado (prensiones entre otras cosas). La única solución, y no somos nosotros los pioneros, es meter y meter gente de afuera a la rueda.

Lo que ahy que hacer es formarse en un oficio y trabajar para no vivir en barrios sino de nuestra minoría étnica cultural. Osea de gente del mismo nivel educativo y social.

La gente, y hablo de lo que veo, se va a barrios caros de las afueras, para relacionarse entre ellos, ir a colegios acordes al nivel adquisitivo y cultural... y de vacaciones como tú en avión. En los centros de las ciudades están los pocos elitistas que quedan muy concentrados, los herederos disfrutando de barrios en decadencia, y el resto, gente de paso compartiendo habitaciones y pagando lo que el no caer en la inanición les permita el casero.


----------



## Karma bueno (7 Ene 2023)

Sir Connor dijo:


> En Madrid manda el Pp eh ? puros españoles......y Madrid ya ves un estercolero



¡¡¡ Callese Ignorante !!!


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Vorian dijo:


> Bipolar concepto del patriotismo en pacomerder, o España esta como yo quiera o no me siento español. Pacomerder, eres un CM cotizado a 10 cts/mensaje, de algun partido "patriota" y lo sabes.
> El karma te devolvera el odio y la bilis que estas esputando en el teclado ante la vacuidad de tu mierda de vida.



Sí te parece está contento.
Entonces el criterio de gran español para tu persona es tragar mierda a paladas, ver decadencia e incivismo y ser una colonia maltratada, y básicamente a casi todos los niveles un régimen sin libertad de ningún tipo 
( ni la más básica que es la de expresión).

Y cuidadito con decir nada al respecto que luego eres un español bipolar, tiene que parecerte bien que España sea el país para limpiarse el culo de otras naciones, que eso según tú, es lo que debe ser España.
Por cierto, si el karma existiese toda la gente que está haciendo desaparecer las culturas y naciones, las vidas humanas y no están llevando a una dictadura global estarían recibiendo todo ese karma que merecen ( que no lo podrían pagar ni en esta vida, asi que dime, ¿Dónde está el karma para toda esa gente?.


----------



## opilano (7 Ene 2023)

Vorian dijo:


> ¿Que es un español de bien? ¿El que va a misa rogando y luego sale con el mazo dando?



No. El que va a Suiza a limpiar los retretes de los señoritos locales.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Si españa es un país del tercer mundo se dice y no pasa nada



El


astur_burbuja dijo:


> Y la clara muestra de que España es una puta mierda y el OP tiene razón en lo de la decadencia, es que foreros de mierda con menos de 2 años de antigüedad y alguno ni un mes, hablan mierda de un clásico como @pacomer que lleva años aqui.
> 
> *A los novatos os tendrían que poner a prueba dos años antes de dejaros dirigiros a la élite. Sois chusma, y merecéis el país de mierda que tenéis.* Espero que la miseria se extienda más rápido para que no haya todavía los residuos de “primer mundo” en las formas de vivir, y pueda contratar a vuestras madres por 20 euros al dia para que limpien la mierda de mis baños, como se puede hacer en paises que llamais tercer mundo y que ya dan mil vueltas a España.



Ojo Astur Burbuja, que yo soy tbien super novato y no pienso para nada como el susodicho, aunque más importante que la fama de las personas son sus ideas pero entiendo lo del respeto a tus mayores (eso sí, siempre que sean respetables).


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Ene 2023)

Karma bueno dijo:


> ¡¡¡ Callese Ignorante !!!



El pp lleva gobernando mas de 20 años Madriz, no vaya a ser que la mierda de ciudad que es ahora sea culpa de ellos.


----------



## Vorian (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Sí te parece está contento.
> Entonces el criterio de gran español para tu persona es tragar mierda a paladas, ver decadencia e incivismo y ser una colonia maltratada, y básicamente a casi todos los niveles un régimen sin libertad de ningún tipo
> ( ni la más básica que es la de expresión).
> 
> ...



España es una realidad sociologica, cultural, y legal que va mas alla de la politica-politicos de turno. Ser patriota esta por encima de estos ultimos, los cuales son meros administradores, pero no definen un pais. España sera lo que los españoles quieran, no lo que pacomerder quiera, y si eso le lleva a insultar a España cuando no coincida, es pq no es patriota sino egolatra.


----------



## Karma bueno (7 Ene 2023)

Pollepolle dijo:


> El pp lleva gobernando mas de 20 años Madriz, no vaya a ser que la mierda de ciudad que es ahora sea culpa de ellos.



"Tiempo de rojos, hambre y piojos"...


----------



## Trotamo (7 Ene 2023)

Suiza visualmente es bonito, un gran valle verde y montañas con glaciares.
Pero sus ciudades y pueblos son el infierno en la tierra. Todo está prohibido. Por todos lados está lleno de gente tipo vieja el visillo (literal) vigilándote desde la ventana, que llama a la policía a las primeras de cambio. Este sistema hace que el alcoholismo y las enfermedades mentales estén muy extendidas entre la población suiza 
Que hace un españordo de mierda expatriado en Suiza criticando a España por ver a alguien con la tez morena en la calle princesa de Madrid. 
Vete a tomar por culo de aquí, gilipollas.


----------



## Akira. (7 Ene 2023)

Cuando vuelves de una ciudad más próspera, donde la cultura y los buenos gustos están arraigados, siempre te parece y te da la sensación de que has retrocedido años, como definió un conocido al volver de Japón " España es como un pueblo grande". Claro que no es todo oro lo que reluce.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

Algunos parecéis haberos quedado congelados en los días de falsa gloria de la burbuja inmobiliaria. 
Sí, hay una degradación moral muy gorda pero de la que no escapa ningún país europeo occidental. 

En España dicha degradación terminó por extenderse en los años de derroche económico tan sñorados, al parecer. 

En cuanto a Suiza, el añadido es que la putrefacción moral es sistémica, au que estéticamente den una pulcrs imagen. 



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Siempre se lo digo a amigos y familiares y no me entienden. Creo que solamente los que pasamos largas temporadas en el extranjero nos damos cuenta del cambio radical a peor del país. Los españoles que viven de continua viven una eterna degradación tan a cámara lenta que ni se dan cuenta y creen que siempre estuvo todo así.


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Perdone ud, pero la estallada estanflacionaria en la que se encuentra isPain comparada con la situación del resto de Europa, es como un león viendo a un ñu inmovilizado por la cienaga de arenas movedizas que se lo está tragando.

El.peor país del mundo junto con Argentina en rendimiento económico desde 2019...y sigue cayendo sin freno mientras sus gobernantes se dedican a legislar sobre el sexo no binario de los ángeles. País absurdo y esperpéntico a la altura de los saraos maduristas de la venezuela bolivariana.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

ShellShock dijo:


> Lo del urbanismo en España es curioso. *Probablemente sea el país de Europa Occidental con menor densidad de población y el segundo más grande, y debe ser también el que tiene mayor porcentaje de gente viviendo en pisos.
> 
> No me parece mal que haya mucho terreno virgen o dedicado a agricultura y ganadería, pero la calidad de vida de una casita con jardín alrededor es algo con lo que ni sueñan los habitantes de los pisos.*



Todo el comentario en negrita pq es para enmarcar, lo de España no tiene ni parangón a nivel global ni nombre.
Un país que tiene todas las condiciones para hacer muchos pueblos y localizaciones con casitas, es el que más abusa del gulag soviético, como se había dicho antes si para un piso de cartón piedra, estás trabajando toda la vida para pagarlo, imaginate una casa curiosa con un jardín de cierta extensión. Luego ves que en EEUU tanto que se habla de capitalismo salvaje, mucho estadounidenses común y corrientes como puede ser un español promedio, tienen una casa con un buen jardín y cochera, planta superior e inferior, desván y sótano, es patético lo de este país, por cosas como estás España no puede ser considerada país del primer mundo, pq son buenos indicadores de lo que es un país.

Y lo de la agricultura y ganadería es la hostia tbien, si hoy en día en comparación a antaño ya no se cultiva nada, cuando entraste a la UE te recortaron estos sectores, y ya tu producción de lácteos, ganadería de vacas y producción agrícola se redujo muchísimo, pasando a vivir de la subvención paguiteras de la UE.
Y esto hoy en día con la agenda 2030 solo va a peor, por eso te encuentras noticias como que la leche te la tiene que enviar francia (tienes toda la puta cornisa cantábrica con productos lácteos de calidad, y te la tiene que enviar Francia??, El trigo tiene que venirte de Ucrania teniendo Castilla (una de las Mejores zonas de la que puedas obtener trigo)??, Esto es en serio o es una puta broma.
Súmale a todos esto que cada normativa que sacan estos gobiernos están hechos para que el ganadero sacrifique a sus vacas y se vaya a su casa.

Por eso digo que a España, y no solo los esbirros de dentro sino tbien los que lo dirigen desde fuera, la han señalado como país que no debe levantar la cabeza y estar en una situación de crisis y escasez perpetua.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Ene 2023)

Trotamo dijo:


> Suiza visualmente es bonito, un gran valle verde y montañas con glaciares.
> Pero sus ciudades y pueblos son el infierno en la tierra. Todo está prohibido. Por todos lados está lleno de gente tipo vieja el visillo (literal) vigilándote desde la ventana, que llama a la policía a las primeras de cambio. Este sistema hace que el alcoholismo y las enfermedades mentales estén muy extendidas entre la población suiza
> Que hace un españordo de mierda expatriado en Suiza criticando a España por ver a alguien con la tez morena en la calle princesa de Madrid.
> Vete a tomar por culo de aquí, gilipollas.



Excelente resumen. Mis dies


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Todo el comentario en negrita pq es para enmarcar, lo de España no tiene ni parangón a nivel global ni nombre.
> Un país que tiene todas las condiciones para hacer muchos pueblos y localizaciones con casitas, es el que más abusa del gulag soviético, como se había dicho antes si para un piso de cartón piedra, estás trabajando toda la vida para pagarlo, imaginate una casa curiosa con un jardín de cierta extensión. Luego ves que en EEUU tanto que se habla de capitalismo salvaje, mucho estadounidenses común y corrientes como puede ser un español promedio, tienen una casa con un buen jardín y cochera, planta superior e inferior, desván y sótano, es patético lo de este país, por cosas como estás España no puede ser considerada país del primer mundo, pq son buenos indicadores de lo que es un país.
> 
> Y lo de la agricultura y ganadería es la hostia tbien, si hoy en día en comparación a antaño ya no se cultiva nada, cuando entraste a la UE te recortaron estos sectores, y ya tu producción de lácteos, ganadería de vacas y producción agrícola se redujo muchísimo, pasando a vivir de la subvención paguiteras de la UE.
> ...




Qué esa piara tironukeable obscena y sin principios alguno, llamada piara política hezpañorda, está a sueldo hasta de "superpotencias" como Marruecos es algo ya que ni cotiza, ni sorprende a nadie.


----------



## Glaucón (7 Ene 2023)

Trotamo dijo:


> Suiza visualmente es bonito, un gran valle verde y montañas con glaciares.
> Pero sus ciudades y pueblos son el infierno en la tierra. Todo está prohibido. Por todos lados está lleno de gente tipo vieja el visillo (literal) vigilándote desde la ventana, que llama a la policía a las primeras de cambio. Este sistema hace que el alcoholismo y las enfermedades mentales estén muy extendidas entre la población suiza
> Que hace un españordo de mierda expatriado en Suiza criticando a España por ver a alguien con la tez morena en la calle princesa de Madrid.
> Vete a tomar por culo de aquí, gilipollas.



Este foro está lleno de desmoralizadores de garrafón. Antiespañoles profesionales. Endófobos de saldo.

Se dividen entre pubertarios, protestontos y demás comeculos que se creen que Europa nació entre el Danubio y el Rin.


----------



## DVD1975 (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Lo peor no es eso es la forma de vestir el habla y los modales.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Vorian dijo:


> España es una realidad sociologica, cultural, y legal que va mas alla de la politica-politicos de turno. Ser patriota esta por encima de estos ultimos, los cuales son meros administradores, pero no definen un pais. España sera lo que los españoles quieran, no lo que pacomerder quiera, y si eso le lleva a insultar a España cuando no coincida, es pq no es patriota sino egolatra.



Si España es y será lo que los españoles quieran, entonces ya sabemos lo que los españoles quieren que España sea.

Luego se puede dialogar de cuanto poder real tienes tú como individuo (aunque seáis millones) para decidir el camino que toma España, cuando en realidad, las poblaciones somos como el ganado al que los pastores dirige, y buena suerte poniendo de acuerdo a millones de personas, y a todo tipo de gente de todos los calados y personajes que te ibas encontrar, te la deseo pq la ibas a necesitar.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Sin embargo en París o Berlín te sientes como en casa...la miseria y el moronegrismo por ahí es como más europeda y civilizada, claro.


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Ene 2023)

Karma bueno dijo:


> "Tiempo de rojos, hambre y piojos"...



En tiempos de fachas, tu madre a mamar se agacha. jajajaja


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Trotamo dijo:


> Suiza visualmente es bonito, un gran valle verde y montañas con glaciares.
> Pero sus ciudades y pueblos son el infierno en la tierra. Todo está prohibido. *Por todos lados está lleno de gente tipo vieja el visillo (literal) vigilándote desde la ventana, que llama a la policía a las primeras de cambio. *Este sistema hace que el alcoholismo y las enfermedades mentales estén muy extendidas entre la población suiza
> Que hace un españordo de mierda expatriado en Suiza criticando a España por ver a alguien con la tez morena en la calle princesa de Madrid.
> Vete a tomar por culo de aquí, gilipollas.



Joder , la gestapo, si eso que dices es cierto.
A esa gente no le enseñaron que es de mala educación meterse en los asuntos de los demás a no ser que te afecten personalmente aquí, y que ser un puto judas chivato de mierda no es nada bueno ni de lo que sentirse orgulloso.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Glaucón dijo:


> Este foro está lleno de desmoralizadores de garrafón. Antiespañoles profesionales. Endófobos de saldo.
> 
> Se dividen entre pubertarios, protestontos y demás comeculos que se creen que Europa nació entre el Danubio y el Rin.



Europa nace en los países clásicos Mediterráneos, mientras los demás paises que hoy gozan de estatus y privilegios eran salvajes en taparrabos, esta inversión de roles solo agrava la sensación de frustración.


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Ene 2023)

Trotamo dijo:


> Suiza visualmente es bonito, un gran valle verde y montañas con glaciares.
> Pero sus ciudades y pueblos son el infierno en la tierra. Todo está prohibido. Por todos lados está lleno de gente tipo vieja el visillo (literal) vigilándote desde la ventana, que llama a la policía a las primeras de cambio. Este sistema hace que el alcoholismo y las enfermedades mentales estén muy extendidas entre la población suiza
> Que hace un españordo de mierda expatriado en Suiza criticando a España por ver a alguien con la tez morena en la calle princesa de Madrid.
> Vete a tomar por culo de aquí, gilipollas.



Que nooo que noooo que dicen los cuñaos fachas hablando de Suiza "ejque ahi hay democrusia de verdad, votan too y les dejan tener armaj en casa... Ej un sosiedad hezjemplar, que lo he vijto en Gangrena 3. No como Ispein que Perro Chanche ha imposidonuna distadura sosialcomunijta .. baja impuejtoh! Jueses elijen jueses!! Irena Montera cajera gñeeee".


----------



## Otto_69 (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Perdone ud, pero la estallada estanflacionaria en la que se encuentra isPain comparada con la situación del resto de Europa, es como un león viendo a un ñu inmovilizado por la cienaga de arenas movedizas que se lo está tragando.
> 
> El.peor país del mundo junto con Argentina en rendimiento económico desde 2019...y sigue cayendo sin freno mientras sus gobernantes se dedican a legislar sobre el sexo no binario de los ángeles. País absurdo y esperpéntico a la altura de los saraos maduristas de la venezuela bolivariana.



Las crisis economicas pasan, la degradacion de la ciudades llenas de moros y panchos quedaran para siempre.

Hace poco fui a La Coruña, una pequeña ciudad preciosa en la que residi hace 20 años, casi no la reconozco.La cantidad de latinos que habia por las calles era impresionante,antiguas calles comerciales convertidas en ghetos de negros donde no se puede entrar.Hasta en los periodicos ponian que los delitos se habian disparado.

Lo que se ha hecho en los ultimos años no tiene perdon, no es solo Barcelona, Madrid o Paris ,hasta las capitales de provincia se estan convirtiendo en estercoleros peligrosos.


----------



## nraheston (7 Ene 2023)

Este hilo lo podría haber creado un traductor de Andrew Tate


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

opilano dijo:


> No. El que va a Suiza a limpiar los retretes de los señoritos locales.



Vosotros en vuestros mundos de Yupi con vuestros comentarios sin sentido alguno, seguid allí que son mejores mundos que estos desde luego.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Todo el comentario en negrita pq es para enmarcar, lo de España no tiene ni parangón a nivel global ni nombre.
> Un país que tiene todas las condiciones para hacer muchos pueblos y localizaciones con casitas, es el que más abusa del gulag soviético, como se había dicho antes si para un piso de cartón piedra, estás trabajando toda la vida para pagarlo, imaginate una casa curiosa con un jardín de cierta extensión. Luego ves que en EEUU tanto que se habla de capitalismo salvaje, mucho estadounidenses común y corrientes como puede ser un español promedio, tienen una casa con un buen jardín y cochera, planta superior e inferior, desván y sótano, es patético lo de este país, por cosas como estás España no puede ser considerada país del primer mundo, pq son buenos indicadores de lo que es un país.
> 
> Y lo de la agricultura y ganadería es la hostia tbien, si hoy en día en comparación a antaño ya no se cultiva nada, cuando entraste a la UE te recortaron estos sectores, y ya tu producción de lácteos, ganadería de vacas y producción agrícola se redujo muchísimo, pasando a vivir de la subvención paguiteras de la UE.
> ...



Que no hay agua coño.
La gente se ubica donde hay, y para regar césped como que no.


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Ene 2023)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Las crisis economicas pasan, la degradacion de la ciudades llenas de moros y panchos quedaran para siempre.
> 
> Hace poco fui a La Coruña, una pequeña ciudad preciosa en la que residi hace 20 años, casi no la reconozco.La cantidad de latinos que habia por las calles era impresionante,antiguas calles comerciales convertidas en ghetos de negros donde no se puede entrar.Hasta en los periodicos ponian que los delitos se habian disparado.
> 
> Lo que se ha hecho en los ultimos años no tiene perdon, no es solo Barcelona, Madrid o Paris ,hasta las capitales de provincia se estan convirtiendo en estercoleros peligrosos.



Lo mejor que puedes hacer es suicidarte. Deja un video en jewtub explicando que ya no puedes vivir viendo tanto pancho por las calles. Mira que se te escapen unas lagrimas al final con la voz entrecortada. Eso te dar muchas visitas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Ene 2023)

Trotamo dijo:


> Suiza visualmente es bonito, un gran valle verde y montañas con glaciares.
> Pero sus ciudades y pueblos son el infierno en la tierra. Todo está prohibido. Por todos lados está lleno de gente tipo vieja el visillo (literal) vigilándote desde la ventana, que llama a la policía a las primeras de cambio. Este sistema hace que el alcoholismo y las enfermedades mentales estén muy extendidas entre la población suiza
> Que hace un españordo de mierda expatriado en Suiza criticando a España por ver a alguien con la tez morena en la calle princesa de Madrid.
> Vete a tomar por culo de aquí, gilipollas.



Para un suizo estándar un hezpanol no pasa de vulgar cobriso.

Les ensucia su idílico decorado que tapa sus cimientos hechos de corrupción y todo el dinero vergonzante del planeta.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sin embargo en París o Berlín te sientes como en casa...la miseria y el moronegrismo por ahí es como más europeda y civilizada, claro.



Eh pero son ciudades multiculturales e inclusivas , Muy avanzadas y progresistas, tan multiculturales que ya no tienen cultura y esencia propia, ósea que deja atrás tus sentimientos carcamales y de viejo antiguo de patria y nación y evoluciona tío.


----------



## medion_no (7 Ene 2023)

Parece esto ya el puto planeta de los simios.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Eh pero son ciudades multiculturales e inclusivas , Muy avanzadas y progresistas, tan multiculturales que ya no tienen cultura y esencia propia, ósea que deja atrás tus sentimientos carcamales y de viejo antiguo de patria y nación y evoluciona tío.



Eso de "evolucionar" díselo a los negritos y a los moritos...


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Para un suizo estándar un hezpanol no pasa de vulgar cobriso.
> 
> Les ensucia su idílico decorado que tapa sus cimientos hechos de corrupción y todo el dinero vergonzante del planeta.



Ni que un suizo tuviera el poder de decisión sobre lo que es un cobrizo y lo que no, a ver si dejamos los complejos en ese sentido anda, que lo único que me puede provocar que un suizo me diga eso a mi, es que me ría en su cara, y si el tiene paraíso natural con montañas yo tbien y los autóctonos de aquí no desentonan con el paisaje ni son cobrizos, nunca he entendido estos comentarios en el foro, ni tan siquiera aunque fueran reales.
Un europeo llamando a otro europeo cobrizo o moro?, Como no me iba a echar a reir si me llamarán eso.


----------



## opilano (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Vosotros en vuestros mundos de Yupi con vuestros comentarios sin sentido alguno, seguid allí que son mejores mundos que estos desde luego.



Lo has entendido estupendamente. Te guste o no, un español en Suiza es un chimbambi con aleación de moro.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Eso de "evolucionar" díselo a los negritos y a los moritos...



Era bromuro y sarcasmo .


----------



## Murray's (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Se mantienen o incluso tienen pérdidas significativas que pueden ser notadas por los autóctonos pero nada serio en comparación a España, por eso tú era más rica que Canadá no hace tanto tiempo, y ahora ella tiene casi dos billones de producto Interior bruto y España está en la puta mierda.
> 
> La diferencia estriba en que si estos países social y culturalmente están en la mierda con España se ha premeditado y planeado que tbien esté en la mierda económicamente.




De todos estos paises ricos que has citado( he estado en la mayoría de ellos) el único que se parece a España en lo social, cultura y valores es un poco EEUU. Pero la diferencia es que en España el lumpen la mugre y la inmigración tercermundista como decia está extendido en todo el pais y el español medio dado su bajo poder adquisitivo, no puede evitar no mezclarse o cambiar de barrio.


----------



## SionistaBritanico (7 Ene 2023)

El ruido. Yo creo que la peor parte de vivir en España, es el ruido y la falta de leyes que sancionen o regulen al respecto.


----------



## jijeador (7 Ene 2023)

Este es de los que se iba a ir 2-3 añitos a Suiza para ahorrar una pasta descomunal y volver a España para comprarse un piso…JÁ

Qué tal te sientan los kebabs a 30€? Y las camisetas a 200€? 

Sois iguales que los sudamericanos que vienen a España y piensan que 900€ es un buen sueldo, MANO DE OBRA BARATA.


----------



## Quisqueyano (7 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Como se dice scarf en español?



Bufanda.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

opilano dijo:


> Lo has entendido estupendamente. Te guste o no, un español en Suiza es un chimbambi con aleación de moro.



Claro que sí campeón, mira ya le he contestado a otra persona, eso q has dicho.
Cuando España era europa, Suiza no era nadie, creo que hasta día de hoy que llevo viviendo en este país toda la vida sé diferenciar un "chimbambi" y un moro de un español, y me lo dice según tu un país que está dos posiciones más arriba de España en línea con Francia.

Para que te ofendan esos comentarios tienen que causarte daño campeón, y se junta la mejor combinación ni los españoles son "chimbambi" ni "moros", ni me interesa la opinión de un germano, suizo o de liechtenstein.

Te queda claro o te hago un croquis??.
Si supierais algo sobre alguna cosa os daríais cuenta de que en la mayoría de los casos, todas las discriminaciones q se lanzan sobre los paises se deben al estatus económico de ese país, si España estuviera muy desarrollada y Suiza estuviera en la mierda, sería Suiza la que le estaría comiendo el cipote a España.

Por eso precisamente Alemania trató siempre a Polonia con desdén y como inferiores, y hasta en España se les veía como un país de gente honrada pero más pobre, y no es precisamente que Polonia esté muy al sur, Verdad??

Por eso los piratas sajones llevan en volandas a los Pakis, mientras que a los españoles y polacos si no tienen un trabajo de alto estatus los tratan como a la mierda(pq el racismo europeo no está mal visto y hasta se promociona), pq los consideran inferiores por estatus entre países.

Pero bueno que voy a esperar de tí, de mentes primitivas, ideas básicas, y a ti te falta hasta cerebro para poder hablar conmigo, no por mi intelecto que es muy humilde, más bien por tu modesta capacidad intelectual, me gustabas más cuando estabas en los mundos de Yupi y no abrías la boca (te favorecía y ganabas enteros).


----------



## fachacine (7 Ene 2023)

Algo así expliqué en mi hilo de hace hoy justo un año






Estoy digitalizando videos familiares VHS de principios de los 90. Es tremendo, no se ve moronegrada.


Llevaba ya tiempo queriendo digitalizar los vídeos VHS familiares de varias bodas, bautizos y comuniones que tenía ahí aparcados, son todo vídeos de 1990 a 1994. Es más un tema sentimental para enviar trozos de esos videos por WhatsApp a mis tíos y primos, en especial en estas pasadas fechas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Progretón (7 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> De todos estos paises ricos que has citado( he estado en la mayoría de ellos) el único que se parece a España en lo social, cultura y valores es un poco EEUU. Pero la diferencia es que en España el lumpen la mugre y la inmigración tercermundista como decia está extendido en todo el pais y el español medio dado su bajo poder adquisitivo, no puede evitar no mezclarse o cambiar de barrio.



Habrá que ver si en los próximos años se empiezan a ver white flights.

Por dónde yo vivo veo algún movimiento, pero no tiene el suficiente volumen - al menos aún - como para poder afirmar que se observa uno de esos movimientos.

A lo peor es lo que dices, por estos pagos el white flight es un quiero y no puedo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Ene 2023)

Del parasitismo y vagorentismo no se sale

Todos quieren ser servidos por esclavos


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Las crisis economicas pasan, la degradacion de la ciudades llenas de moros y panchos quedaran para siempre.
> 
> Hace poco fui a La Coruña, una pequeña ciudad preciosa en la que residi hace 20 años, casi no la reconozco.La cantidad de latinos que habia por las calles era impresionante,antiguas calles comerciales convertidas en ghetos de negros donde no se puede entrar.Hasta en los periodicos ponian que los delitos se habian disparado.
> 
> Lo que se ha hecho en los ultimos años no tiene perdon, no es solo Barcelona, Madrid o Paris ,hasta las capitales de provincia se estan convirtiendo en estercoleros peligrosos.



Estuve en la Coruña meses antes. Una ciudad preciosa, de lo mejor de España, ese paseo del Orzán y Riazor, el skyline con la Torre de Hércules, la casa de la ciencia, el museo del hombre etc los jardines de MN etc etc.. todo hecho mierda con la puta inmigración tercermundista.

Lo que le han hecho a España era para aserruchar viva a toda la mafia política del 2000 en adelante.


----------



## DVD1975 (7 Ene 2023)

Yo creo que hay paguiteros que cobran más que remeros.


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Hasta que no se vean un par de esos políticos responsables colgados como puercos en una plaza pública no van a captar el mensaje. Aunque les votasen 4 gatos seguirian haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## 121 (7 Ene 2023)

Es lo que yo digo. España ha ganado en infraestructura y calidad de vida por el avance de la tecnología pero las personas y la calidad de las mismas se ha degradado hasta los infiernos. 
Yo personalmente prefería una España pobre de españoles que una España europea de moronegros


----------



## Truman de Incognito (7 Ene 2023)

burbuje dijo:


> Lo mismo digo. He venido a pasar las fiestas con la familia, y cada vez que vuelvo está todo en peores condiciones. También la proporción de foráneos y descendientes de foráneos cada vez más mayoritaria.
> 
> Una proporción de gente bastante alta sin civilizar: nacionales, etnianos y foráneos varios.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Claro que sí campeón, mira ya le he contestado a otra persona, eso q has dicho.
> Cuando España era europa, Suiza no era nadie, creo que hasta día de hoy que llevo viviendo en este país toda la vida sé diferenciar un "chimbambi" y un moro de un español, y me lo dice según tu un país que está dos posiciones más arriba de España en línea con Francia.
> 
> Para que te ofendan esos comentarios tienen que causarte daño campeón, y se junta la mejor combinación ni los españoles son "chimbambi" ni "moros", ni me interesa la opinión de un germano, suizo o de liechtenstein.
> ...



España produjo muy buen material humano entre los 80 y 90 para haber dado el salto siguiente a potencia tecnológica. Había pasión entre la chavalada por la ciencia y la ingeniería, se estaba creando una base de talento acojonante, alguien se acuerda de Paco Menéndez? Como él había miles. Habría sido suficiente una céntesima parte del dinero gastado hoy en lindezas como la s campañas publicitarias de la puta ideología del NO género, para haber parido en España un par de Silicon Valleys.

Aquella oportunidad única se fue a tomar por culo para no volver más y se remató llenando el país de basura tercermundista y una casta política delirante cuya prioridad actual es discutir sobre el sexo no binario de los ángeles, mientras el país se va literalmente por el vertedero.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Perdone ud, pero la estallada estanflacionaria en la que se encuentra isPain comparada con la situación del resto de Europa, es como un león viendo a un ñu inmovilizado por la cienaga de arenas movedizas que se lo está tragando.
> 
> El.peor país del mundo junto con Argentina en rendimiento económico desde 2019...y sigue cayendo sin freno mientras sus gobernantes se dedican a legislar sobre el sexo no binario de los ángeles. País absurdo y esperpéntico a la altura de los saraos maduristas de la venezuela bolivariana.



Señores... este comentario no hay forma de rebatirlo.


----------



## 999999999 (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Lo de las kakunas y el arresto domiciliario..los sociatas han superado a su "querido" y mentado Franco en distopia postapocalíptica.



Lo dice un gilipollas que vive en el pais de las restricciones permanentes.
Un pais caro y aburrido de cojones:









Costumbres suizas — Major Online Business and Marketing


¡Hola a todos! En el blog de hoy vamos a hablar sobre algunas de las costumbres suizas. Lo que está claro es que, como en todas partes, en Suiza existen una serie de normas, hábitos o usos sociales que forman parte de la cultura suiza y que todo habitante suizo debe conocer. Conocer esta serie…



blog.hslu.ch




.


----------



## Progretón (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> España produjo muy buen material humano entre los 80 y 90 para haber dado el salto siguiente a potencia tecnológica. Había pasión entre la chavalada por la ciencia y la ingeniería, se estaba creando una base de talento acojonante, alguien se acuerda de Paco Menéndez? Como él había miles. Habría sido suficiente una céntesima parte del dinero gastado hoy en lindezas como la s campañas publicitarias de la puta ideología del NO género, para haber parido en España un par de Silicon Valleys.
> 
> Aquella oportunidad única se fue a tomar por culo para no volver más y se remató llenando el país de basura tercermundista y una casta política delirante cuya prioridad actual es discutir sobre el sexo no binario de los ángeles, mientras el país se va literalmente por el vertedero.



En vez construir sobre el legado que dejó la dictadura de Franco, eligieron vivir de las rentas que ésta dejó, a saber: ser la décima potencia industrial del mundo.

Curiosamente, al mismo tiempo que malgastan la herencia que dejó Franco, se cagan en él un día sí y otro también; vamos, que esta gentuza, además de ser unos hijos de puta, están de psiquiátrico.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

fachacine dijo:


> Algo así expliqué en mi hilo de hace hoy justo un año
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He leído algún comentario de tu hilo fachacine, y tendrás más razón que un santo, pero hay comentarios que no dejarán de sorprenderme de la gente de burbuja, "Eran todos blancos": Hombre pues claro, si son españoles que van a ser diga lo que diga un suizo o un esloveno (como dice nuestro buen lumbreras del foro, Opilano).

Unos comentarios más abajo un forero que dice " estaba buscando fotos en mi casa y eran tidis rubios parecían letonios  ", considero que estos comentarios lo hacen para trolear pq no los puedo tomar con seriedad, tengo que pensar que una proporción nada despreciable de burbujos no tienen ni las nociones más generales de genética?? O que no tienen ojos en la cara??.

Vamos a ver cualquier pueblo europeo "blanco" y es un término muy anglo (pero lo vamos a dejar ahí), puede ser rubio, pelirrojo o moreno, de todo color de ojos, de diferentes tonalidades de piel de la más blanca lechosa a la mas bronceada (típico latino mediterráneo), y todas las combinaciones posibles, las he visto en España por españoles, no veo que tiene de sobrenatural o de extraño, que parece que la gente considera en España considera que es una tribu nativo americana de los Andes.

Cuál es la diferencia entonces? Fácil, los ojos y cabellos de colorines son genes recesivos que generalmente aparecen con más frecuencia el localizaciones de menor luz solar, estos habitantes se reproducen entre ellos (cosa lógica) y siguen manteniendo esos genes recesivos, por lo tanto por eso vas a ver mayor proporción de rubito (en países como Alemania y Holanda, que no todos, obviamente ) y países en los que los rubios sean la mayoría como los nórdicos o ciertos países del este, pero blancos siguen siendo todos.

Otra cosa que me llama la atención es que hay gente acomplejada por creerse que son menos "blancos" que los demás por poseer ojos castaños y pelo castaño oscuro (como yo por ejemplo, el español más común, y se nota que soy europeo y no moro ni nativo americano, lógicamente), cuando genéticamente eres tan europeo como lo pueda ser cualquier otro, los cabellos oscuros y los ojos castaños son base ancestral primigenia de la que parten las todas las razas y de las que derivan los pelos de colorines y ojos de coloritos, bajo esta premisa yo que mis abuelos paternos tenían ojos azules y ojos verdes, y mi padre y yo tenemos ojos castaños, somos menos europeos que mis abuelos??
Entonces fachacine, bajo esta premisa, estarías de acuerdo conmigo en que a los rubiales de toda Europa los tratáramos, como un eslabón medio, más europeo que el moreno pero menos europeos que el europeo real que sería el pelirrojo (población minoritaria en el mundo), que te parece mi idea?? Estamos locos aquí o todo el mundo es imbécil??.

No falta la gente que te dice que las personas de mayor estatus socioeconómico tienden a ser rubios mientras que las clases humildes son morenos (esto puede llegar a ser verdad pero por diferentes motivos), y tbien más inteligentes y lideres, cuando resulta que si echas un vistazo a los grandes genios y lideres la mayor parte de ellos, siempre cumplían un patrón, que era de cabello moreno con ojos claros, la mayoría de líderes eran morenos tbien, el rubito siempre fue criterio estético que vendió mucho de cara al marketing para hacerse pajas a dos manos (hablando en plata), pq lo rubio sabemos que les gusta mucho a la mayoría de nosotros.

Hasta gente en este foro que da el argumento topicazo del día que para Hitler y los nazis los españoles serían pachitazos del sur que no serían lo suficientemente arios (se tragaron la propaganda de ario= rubio que nos han vendido con patatas), cuando los pobres ignorantes no saben que el principal concepto de arios que manejaba Hitler era el de pureza racial entendida como mantener la esencia tradición y patria del pueblo Germano, así como sus gentes, nada relacionado directamente con alemanes más morenos o más rubios (otra cosa es en la propaganda que siempre gustaban de poner rubitos, pero eso es un criterio general, utilizado en todas las épocas por todos los países pq gusta), la humillación para esta gente viene por si sola, cuando ves que Hitler era moreno y de ojos claros y no rubio, cuando la mayoría de sus altos cargos, antropólogos y demás gente de prestigio dedicada a la ciencia que trabajan para el régimen nazi muchos eran morenos y de ojos castaños, y eran los lideres y la gente importante del régimen, la gente de este país es tonta del culo sin remedio para la cuestión más básica y hasta para respirar y no cagarse encima en el proceso.
Disculpa el tocho.


----------



## 999999999 (7 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> En realidad lo que ves en el video es lumpen social, te diria que a lo que aspiran es a cajera de dia y repartidor de Globo, pero realmente a lo que aspiran es a vivir del Estado, que es lo que promociona la izquierda.



Esto es Argentina, gilipollas

Y tú eres subnormal por comparar


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> De todos estos paises ricos que has citado( he estado en la mayoría de ellos) el único que se parece a España en lo social, cultura y valores es un poco EEUU. Pero la diferencia es que en España el lumpen la mugre y la inmigración tercermundista como decia está extendido en todo el pais y el español medio dado su bajo poder adquisitivo, no puede evitar no mezclarse o cambiar de barrio.



Entonces el que me puedes hablar con propiedad de lo que hay en esos lugares eres tú a mi, no estoy en disposición de decirte nada que no sepas, más bien es al revés.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

121 dijo:


> Es lo que yo digo. España ha ganado en infraestructura y calidad de vida por el avance de la tecnología pero las personas y la calidad de las mismas se ha degradado hasta los infiernos.
> Yo personalmente prefería una España pobre de españoles que una España europea de moronegros



España ha pillao lo peor de los dos mundos; una degradación cultural e individual de sus gentes al nivel de los países más desarrollados de Europa pero sin la infraestructuras económicas ni de calidad de vida de la que gozan los locales en esos países, por eso podemos afirmar que España es el peor país de Europa con diferencia, tiene lo peor de todos los mundos sin tener lo mejor de esas realidades y toma decisiones en la gobernación que son antinaturales para las características naturales de España, en resumen, somos los más locos del manicomio.


----------



## Shudra (7 Ene 2023)

Sin quitar la razón a todo lo que se ha escrito tengo que comentar algunas cosas que, aunque sean de perogrullo, conviene no olvidar:
-Antes de la invasión moronegra del 2000 los españoles ya eran un pueblo decadente, empastillado, con bajísima natalidad y ruidoso, muy ruidoso. Por alguna razón el repugnante español medio no solo es incapaz de meterse en casita a dormir cuando cae el sol, sino que impide a sus vecinos que duerman también. Es una especie de hijoputismo crónico incurable: yo no duermo y tú tampoco. Música, la puta tele a todo trapo, las mujeres con tacones, la fiesta y la cultura del salir a la calle y no poder estar en casa leyendo o haciéndose una paja ni cinco minutos. Hay que salir a la calle y hacer ruido.
El español es un ser repulsivo, colectivista y sin autoestima. Tiene que salir a la calle a relacionarse porque es incapaz de quedarse en casa con un libro o en el ordenador. Tiene que estar en la plaza todo el puto día. Esto se ha disparado con los moronegros y panchitos, que son como españoles con esteroides; dos veces más ruidosos, sucios y palurdos. Pero tengamos en cuenta que el español ya es de por sí maleducado, pendenciero, malhablado, gitanuzo, gritón y sumiso con el poder. Los 6 o 7 millones de tercermundistas que han llegado no hacen sino sumar porcentaje al hándicap que el país ya venía arrastrando.
-La sumisión mítica del español hacia el poder es legendaria y no va a ir a peor porque los españoles sean minoría étnica en su propio país. Este pueblo ha mantenido de gratis durante 2000 años a la Iglesia Católica y la monarquía, instituciones que no han pegado clavo y han vivido parasitando a los trabajadores toda la puta vida. Ahora hacen los mismo con los políticos. Antes les prometían el paraíso y ahora una paguilla o una pensión pero el problema es el mismo de siempre: dame pan y llámame tonto. Si el poder me da algo pues cojonudo, aunque sean 200 euros o la promesa de ultratumba.
-Esto sería más llevadero si los sueldos permitieran comprarse una vivienda unifamiliar y huir de los barrios obreros, como ya han comentado en el hilo que se hace en USA. Pero el socialismo crónico de los españoles les impide cambiar de forma de ser. España está totalmente despoblada y vacía, pero se siguen levantando urbanizaciones de colmenas para que la gente haga vida en comunidad. Hay algo podrido en el alma del españolito medio que le impulsa a compartir su vida con el vecino, una especie de vacío existencial que se alivia un poco cuando sale a la escalera del portal y se encuentra con otro esclavo como él para darle los buenos días. Es asquerosa la mentalidad cristiana/socialista de los españoles: un país vacío que se podría llenar de viviendas unifamiliares como USA y siguen hipotecándose por un zulo de 80m en un barrio sudaka cualquiera. 
En definitiva, creo que los problemas actuales son de tipo social/cultural. Los españoles no quieren llevar vidas individuales, sino mezclarse, que haya "tema", salir con gente, vivir rodeados de gente en colmenas de proletariado, llegar a viejos y vivir en una residencia rodeados de gente...etc. Hay algo asqueroso en la mentalidad española que inclina a la vida en común y al colectivismo. Esto no es culpa de la manada africana que ha invadido el territorio, ya lo llevábamos arrastrando antes.
Hasta el ambiente de trabajo está envenenado de socialismo: cenas de empresa, amigo invisible. Por no hablar de bodas y bautizos que se hacen por aparentar dinero y estatus para divorciarse al año siguiente, o la comunión del niño, en la que hay que gastarse 3000 pavos para darle envidia a la vecina charo con gafas paticorta hezpañorda del tercero C. Vas por la calle y las baldosas rezuman socialismo:
-Gente de cafés a las once de la mañana un martes con las terrazas de los bares llenas.
-Viejos vagando por la calle desocupados viviendo del trabajador.
-Bancos, administración, paro y demás que sólo abren por la mañana y un día determinado. Trabajar lo mínimo. Productividad cero.
En fin, que la invasión marrón sólo ha supuesto el último clavo del ataúd en un país disfuncional, de hermanos mal avenidos que se odian y se matan entre sí, con territorios enteros improductivos que viven del Estado (Asturias y Extremadura, por ejemplo, llenas de funcijetas y viejos parásitos) y una población parásita que aspira a la placita o la paguita para hipotecarse a 25 años por 250000 en un zulo rodeados de etnianos y demás ralea.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (7 Ene 2023)

Shudra dijo:


> Sin quitar la razón a todo lo que se ha escrito tengo que comentar algunas cosas que, aunque sean de perogrullo, conviene no olvidar:
> -Antes de la invasión moronegra del 2000 los españoles ya eran un pueblo decadente, empastillado, con bajísima natalidad y ruidoso, muy ruidoso. Por alguna razón el repugnante español medio no solo es incapaz de meterse en casita a dormir cuando cae el sol, sino que impide a sus vecinos que duerman también. Es una especie de hijoputismo crónico incurable: yo no duermo y tú tampoco. Música, la puta tele a todo trapo, las mujeres con tacones, la fiesta y la cultura del salir a la calle y no poder estar en casa leyendo o haciéndose una paja ni cinco minutos. Hay que salir a la calle y hacer ruido.
> El español es un ser repulsivo, colectivista y sin autoestima. Tiene que salir a la calle a relacionarse porque es incapaz de quedarse en casa con un libro o en el ordenador. Tiene que estar en la plaza todo el puto día. Esto se ha disparado con los moronegros y panchitos, que son como españoles con esteroides; dos veces más ruidosos, sucios y palurdos. Pero tengamos en cuenta que el español ya es de por sí maleducado, pendenciero, malhablado, gitanuzo, gritón y sumiso con el poder. Los 6 o 7 millones de tercermundistas que han llegado no hacen sino sumar porcentaje al hándicap que el país ya venía arrastrando.
> -La sumisión mítica del español hacia el poder es legendaria y no va a ir a peor porque los españoles sean minoría étnica en su propio país. Este pueblo ha mantenido de gratis durante 2000 años a la Iglesia Católica y la monarquía, instituciones que no han pegado clavo y han vivido parasitando a los trabajadores toda la puta vida. Ahora hacen los mismo con los políticos. Antes les prometían el paraíso y ahora una paguilla o una pensión pero el problema es el mismo de siempre: dame pan y llámame tonto. Si el poder me da algo pues cojonudo, aunque sean 200 euros o la promesa de ultratumba.
> ...



BRVTAL J0DER


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

España, a pesar de la evidente degradación moral, SIGUE SIENDO EL MEJOR PAÍS DE EUROPA, con muchísima diferencia

también a pesar del lloronismo que se ha adueñado de muchos de vosotros



Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> España ha pillao lo peor de los dos mundos; una degradación cultural e individual de sus gentes al nivel de los países más desarrollados de Europa pero sin la infraestructuras económicas ni de calidad de vida de la que gozan los locales en esos países, por eso podemos afirmar que España es el peor país de Europa con diferencia, tiene lo peor de todos los mundos sin tener lo mejor de esas realidades y toma decisiones en la gobernación que son antinaturales para las características naturales de España, en resumen, somos los más locos del manicomio.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ene 2023)

R78


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> España, a pesar de la evidente degradación moral, SIGUE SIENDO EL MEJOR PAÍS DE EUROPA, con muchísima diferencia
> 
> también a pesar del lloronismo que se ha adueñado de muchos de vosotros


----------



## briancon (7 Ene 2023)

Shudra dijo:


> Sin quitar la razón a todo lo que se ha escrito tengo que comentar algunas cosas que, aunque sean de perogrullo, conviene no olvidar:
> -Antes de la invasión moronegra del 2000 los españoles ya eran un pueblo decadente, empastillado, con bajísima natalidad y ruidoso, muy ruidoso. Por alguna razón el repugnante español medio no solo es incapaz de meterse en casita a dormir cuando cae el sol, sino que impide a sus vecinos que duerman también. Es una especie de hijoputismo crónico incurable: yo no duermo y tú tampoco. Música, la puta tele a todo trapo, las mujeres con tacones, la fiesta y la cultura del salir a la calle y no poder estar en casa leyendo o haciéndose una paja ni cinco minutos. Hay que salir a la calle y hacer ruido.
> El español es un ser repulsivo, colectivista y sin autoestima. Tiene que salir a la calle a relacionarse porque es incapaz de quedarse en casa con un libro o en el ordenador. Tiene que estar en la plaza todo el puto día. Esto se ha disparado con los moronegros y panchitos, que son como españoles con esteroides; dos veces más ruidosos, sucios y palurdos. Pero tengamos en cuenta que el español ya es de por sí maleducado, pendenciero, malhablado, gitanuzo, gritón y sumiso con el poder. Los 6 o 7 millones de tercermundistas que han llegado no hacen sino sumar porcentaje al hándicap que el país ya venía arrastrando.
> -La sumisión mítica del español hacia el poder es legendaria y no va a ir a peor porque los españoles sean minoría étnica en su propio país. Este pueblo ha mantenido de gratis durante 2000 años a la Iglesia Católica y la monarquía, instituciones que no han pegado clavo y han vivido parasitando a los trabajadores toda la puta vida. Ahora hacen los mismo con los políticos. Antes les prometían el paraíso y ahora una paguilla o una pensión pero el problema es el mismo de siempre: dame pan y llámame tonto. Si el poder me da algo pues cojonudo, aunque sean 200 euros o la promesa de ultratumba.
> ...



Endofobia en estado puro, se nota que eres un anglotonto, al nivel de los panchosmoronegros te pongo.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> España, a pesar de la evidente degradación moral, SIGUE SIENDO EL MEJOR PAÍS DE EUROPA, con muchísima diferencia
> 
> también a pesar del lloronismo que se ha adueñado de muchos de vosotros



Bueno Bernaldo, sé que tú tienes la mejor de las intenciones pero eres demasiado optimista, rozando el idealismo.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Bueno Bernaldo, sé que tú tienes la mejor de las intenciones pero eres demasiado optimista, rozando el idealismo.



Optimista no... tuerto diría, lamentablemente


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Optimista no... tuerto diría, lamentablemente



Es hispanista, uno con las mejores intenciones y dotado de gran idealismo, pero el mundo no funciona con buenas intenciones.

Jesúcristo tenía las mejores intenciones y la mayor sabiduría del mundo y fue perseguido y crucificado, se sacrificó para redimir la naturaleza tan imperfecta y vomitiva del ser humano, el mundo de lo material funciona bajo leyes maquiavélicas y depredadoras, quién crea que puede cambiar la realidad de las cosas se va a equivocar, a lo sumo puedes aderezar un poco la mierda con especias para que sepa un poco mejor durante un tiempo, pero la mierda va a seguir siendo mierda y la naturaleza de este mundo es abominable a la par que absurda.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (7 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> España, a pesar de la evidente degradación moral, SIGUE SIENDO EL MEJOR PAÍS DE EUROPA, con muchísima diferencia



Depende de para que. 

Para vivir sin trabajar, es un paraiso Buen tiempo y buena comida, y multiples posibilidades de ocio.

Para trabajar y ser asalariado, es un infierno.

La diferencia es si uno debe de levantarse temprano para ir a currar o no.


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Progretón dijo:


> En vez construir sobre el legado que dejó la dictadura de Franco, eligieron vivir de las rentas que ésta dejó, a saber: ser la décima potencia industrial del mundo.
> 
> Curiosamente, al mismo tiempo que malgastan la herencia que dejó Franco, se cagan en él un día sí y otro también; vamos, que esta gentuza, además de ser unos hijos de puta, están de psiquiátrico.



Si forma parte del delirio paranoide del R78. Se quieren quitar a Franco de encima, pero no pueden. Se les ve desesperados haciendo rituales que darían para pacocutre libro de psiquiatra freudiano acerca del complejo de Edipo de un Sanchinflas que quiere superar a Franco y ser recordado por ello, cambiándolo de cementerio. Risible.

Pero Franco sigue ahí, por una simle razón que hasta el más inútil ve: sacó a España del subdesarrollo y la puso entre las 8 primeras potencias industriales del mundo. Y estos no sólamente no lo pueden superar, sino que están mandando a España de vuelta al agujero tercermundista de donde la sacó Franco. En este delirio freudiano, de continuos lapsus linguae y actos fallidos se debate actualmente el R78.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (7 Ene 2023)

Brvtal
Nos empiezan a pisar los talones hasta los países bálticos


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

no, lo que tengo es muchos años de conocimiento real de otros países europeos y, sobre todo, de sus gentes

como Nación -y todo lo que ello implica- seguimos siendo a pesar de todo, en el conjunto de factores del que el económico solo es una parte, los mejores

PD: también me conozco la sicología de los Españoles que viven durante años fuera, y el perfil del abrehilo es uno más de ellos



Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Bueno Bernaldo, sé que tú tienes la mejor de las intenciones pero eres demasiado optimista, rozando el idealismo.


----------



## 121 (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> España ha pillao lo peor de los dos mundos; una degradación cultural e individual de sus gentes al nivel de los países más desarrollados de Europa pero sin la infraestructuras económicas ni de calidad de vida de la que gozan los locales en esos países, por eso podemos afirmar que España es el peor país de Europa con diferencia, tiene lo peor de todos los mundos sin tener lo mejor de esas realidades y toma decisiones en la gobernación que son antinaturales para las características naturales de España, en resumen, somos los más locos del manicomio.



Las infraestructuras en España han ganado muchísimo, tan solo tienes que irte a cualquier punto que el street view de Google tenga registros desde el 2008 y ya se aprecia un cambio significativo a mejor, no digamos si nos vamos a los 90 o más atrás 

Desconozco si en otros países ha habido una mejoría similar o aun habiendo mejorado las distancias se han reducido 

Pienso que lo peor de España ha sido la degradación de las personas, que eso no tiene vuelta atrás y mala gente crea malos tiempos, que es lo que está por venir


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no, lo que tengo es muchos años de conocimiento real de otros países europeos y, sobre todo, de sus gentes
> 
> como Nación -y todo lo que ello implica- seguimos siendo a pesar de todo, en el conjunto de factores del que el económico solo es una parte, los mejores
> 
> PD: también me conozco la sicología de los Españoles que viven durante años fuera, y el perfil del abrehilo es uno más de ellos



Igual como tú dices tu experiencia te avala, no puedo hablar de lo que desconozco.


----------



## Miomio (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Cuántos hijos tienes y cuántos de ellos viven aquí?

Pues ya está. 

Si tú no le das relevo generacional a España, quién te piensas que van a seros nuevos españoles?

Siempre que lo hagan todo los demás y las quejas del que menos contribuye.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

121 dijo:


> Pienso que *lo peor de España ha sido la degradación de las personas,* que eso no tiene vuelta atrás y mala gente crea malos tiempos, que es lo que está por venir



efectivamente, esa es la clave, pero yerras en asumir creencias como que no tiene vuelta atrás


----------



## dabuti (7 Ene 2023)

He estado esta Navidad en Suiza y fatal.
Kebabs a 10 euros y terracitas petadas.

Y bollos suizos muy duros y alquileres bajando a 3.500 euros en Basilea.

Esto se va al carallo. 

Borrell, sálvanos.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Igual como tú dices tu experiencia te avala, no puedo hablar de lo que desconozco.



y también se que no estamos desarrollando ni la tercera parte de nuestro potencial

soy tan realistas que las tres cosas:

1. España está degradándose social y moralmente muy aprissa
2. España sigue siendo, a pesar de ello, de las mejores en CONJUNTO, aunque económicamente esté prostrada.
3. El potencial sigue siendo enorme y aún sin explotar.

El Hispanismo no consiste en decir que estamos MUY BIEN ni en negar la degradación moral sino en la voluntad de destruir los escollos a nuestra recuperación, mejora y desarrollo de nuestro potencial.

Comprendo al pusilánime o al nihilista que lo ve todo negro, pero lo que esos no me van lograr es hacerme tragar la idea de que somos una p... mierda incapaz de nada, menos aún comparándonos con decrépitos países sin alma, la que vendieron para lograr una economía de momento potente. Y vosotros tampoco deberíais permitir que os derroten sicológicamente antes de empezar siquiera a combatir.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

el magano gabacho se troncha de risa, jiji... tenéis a Francia bien limpita, sí



P'tit Quinquin dijo:


>


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Si forma parte del delirio paranoide del R78. Se quieren quitar a Franco de encima, pero no pueden. Se les ve desesperados haciendo rituales que darían para pacocutre libro de psiquiatra freudiano acerca del complejo de Edipo de un Sanchinflas que quiere superar a Franco y ser recordado por ello, cambiándolo de cementerio. Risible.
> 
> Pero Franco sigue ahí, por una simle razón que hasta el más inútil ve: sacó a España del subdesarrollo y la puso entre las 8 primeras potencias industriales del mundo. Y estos no sólamente no lo pueden superar, sino que están mandando a España de vuelta al agujero tercermundista de donde la sacó Franco. En este delirio freudiano, de continuos lapsus linguae y actos fallidos se debate actualmente el R78.



*Sí lo gracioso es que Franco hoy en día está más vivo que cuando estaba en esta tierra*.

Le hacen el mejor marketing posible, es imposible que con los actos de esta peña aparejada con las alusiones constantes que hacen a Franco no acabé por estar en la memoria de los españoles, ya te digo, no existe publicidad mejor hecha en el planeta tierra.

Otra anomalía más de España (y ya van infinitas) es que escribieron y reescribieron la historia los perdedores de la guerra, eso no sucede en ninguna época, país ni lugar del mundo, España es diferente?? No es eso lo que se dice??.

Luego decir hechos como estos que son objetivos, verificables, sin ninguna afiliación política en especial, serán consideradas apología del Franquismo, menuda democracia más guapa, democrática y libertaria y con libertad de expresión que tenemos, A que sí??.

Solo eres bueno si eres del PSOE o Podemos, si eres de cualquier otro (u eres de extrema derecha o Franquista), y si eres como yo, apolítico, que no tienes bando (vas de por libre) y críticas a todo dios pq ves que todos son lo mismo, es peor aún (porque no tienes bando ninguno).


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> y también se que no estamos desarrollando ni la tercera parte de nuestro potencial
> 
> soy tan realistas que las tres cosas:
> 
> ...



Escucha, estás hablando con alguien que a pesar de que me veas criticarlo todo y sea negativo, en hilos anteriores ha dicho que España tenía (pasado) potencial para ser Top 5 (la quinta, muy poco por detrás de Alemania, la tercera Japón y las dos grandes por delante (salvo que Rusia explotase de verdad) entonces España sería sexta).

Por eso en la entrada a la UE, ya cortaron por lo sano, desmantelando el país con los lacayos vendepatrias que siempre tuvimos, la realidad es que Francia (ya empezaba a ponerse tensa y Alemania no quería más competencia), hicieron muy bien su trabajo con España, aunque no tiene tanto mérito viendo la ralea de lo que tenemos en este país.

El problema de España es que el pueblo que tiene no da la talla para el potencial que tuvo este país (te pongas como te pongas), a nivel de calidad poblaciónal somos un eslabón intermedio entre países europeos considerados " serios" y marroquis y argelinos, y más cerca de los segundos que de los primeros.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

el Pueblo Español siempre ha dado la talla cuando ha tenido que hacerlo, pero algunos -no se si inspirados por nosequé mitologías seudodemocráticas- os creéis que el pueblo llano ha de asumir la función de la clase gobernante

eso no sucede ni sucederá en ningún país del mundo, tampoco en esa Suiza de la que os hacen creer que es una suerte de paraíso de la democracia directa

tienes que intentar no presuponer cosas que no afirmo



Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> El problema de España es que el pueblo que tiene no da la talla para el potencial que tuvo este país (te pongas como te pongas), a nivel de calidad poblaciónal somos un eslabón intermedio entre países europeos considerados " serios" y marroquis y argelinos, y más cerca de los segundos que de los primeros.


----------



## opilano (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Claro que sí campeón, mira ya le he contestado a otra persona, eso q has dicho.
> Cuando España era europa, Suiza no era nadie, creo que hasta día de hoy que llevo viviendo en este país toda la vida sé diferenciar un "chimbambi" y un moro de un español, y me lo dice según tu un país que está dos posiciones más arriba de España en línea con Francia.
> 
> Para que te ofendan esos comentarios tienen que causarte daño campeón, y se junta la mejor combinación ni los españoles son "chimbambi" ni "moros", ni me interesa la opinión de un germano, suizo o de liechtenstein.
> ...



Se te ve escocido, chimbambi.


----------



## A.Daimiel (7 Ene 2023)

es un estercolero. LA decadencia y degradación es brutal. Pero mientras los langostos y funcivagos perciban sus jubilaciones aquí no pasa nada.


----------



## calzonazos (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



maldito seas tu puta rata de cloaca que huiste como BUENA MIERDA A SUIZA hijodelagrandisima puta no tienes ni derecho ni a escribir en este foro puto retrasado menos mal que para los suizos siempre seras una mierda de compost hijodeperra


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Miomio dijo:


> Cuántos hijos tienes y cuántos de ellos viven aquí?
> 
> Pues ya está.
> 
> ...



España ya está muerta y enterrada desde hace mucho tiempo con españoles o sin ellos, es como el gyf de Krusty el payaso pegando al señor y diciendo " Déjalo ya está muerto".

La peor putada que les podrías hacer a tus hijos, si en otro país tienes una buena vida o decente, es traerlos a hacer su vida a este zulo infernal, si es varón sus problemas se van a multiplicar al infinito, muy poco los querrías si quieres sacrificar así su futuro desde luego, condenar a tu hijo por algo que ya está muerto y es el infierno sobre la tierra, para nada, me parece absurdo.

Podrás querer mucho a España, pero esto ya no es España, no tiene caso luchar por un demonio disfrazado bajo tu bandera.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> el Pueblo Español siempre ha dado la talla cuando ha tenido que hacerlo, pero algunos -no se si inspirados por nosequé mitologías seudodemocráticas- os creéis que el pueblo llano ha de asumir la función de la clase gobernante
> 
> eso no sucede ni sucederá en ningún país del mundo, tampoco en esa Suiza de la que os hacen creer que es una suerte de paraíso de la democracia directa
> 
> tienes que intentar no presuponer cosas que no afirmo



Bernaldo, aquí ya sabes que no vamos a estar de acuerdo, pero respeto mucho tu opinión y tus valores, aunque haya discrepancias.


----------



## 121 (7 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> efectivamente, esa es la clave, pero yerras en asumir creencias como que no tiene vuelta atrás



Millones de moronegros asentados aquí y natalidad española en mínimos históricos tiene vuelta atrás?

En 20 años este país no lo va a conocer la madre que lo parió y en 40 años Game over


----------



## Setapéfranses (7 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Como se dice scarf en español?



Ahí ahí hilando fino 

Muchos no han pillado el comentario. Aquí dejo esto para los que no lo han pillado.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

opilano dijo:


> Se te ve escocido, chimbambi.



Das pa poco compañero, ni tan siquiera puedes darme argumentos razonados y serios, que me picara por alguien como tú sería ridículo.

Dado que no me das argumentos de peso, y me citas para decirme absolutamente nada, voy a dar por hecho que no tienes argumentos de peso. Lo que viene a significar que te he petado el culo, pero eso si, la próxima vez la vaselina la pagas tú vale, no vaya a ser que yo haga todo el esfuerzo físico y encima ponga la vaselina.

Y si quieres vuelves a seguir citándome para decir nada y quedar en ridículo, que te voy volver nórdico a base de tantas galletas de Ikea que te voy a dar.

Posdata: Con galletas de Ikea me refiero a argumentos, que sé que eres bastante limitado intelectualmente

Saludos campeón.


----------



## Lian (7 Ene 2023)

Este es el nivel medio en los foros y fuera de ellos en este país; o estás conmigo o estás contra mi, no hay nada mas... y si no tengo argumentos recurro a la falta de respeto.

Como para pedir avance en nada o cambiar algo, si lo primero ya de base no da la talla...


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Ene 2023)

los franceses tienen 5 palabras para scarf y todas son bufandas y chales *distintos*


----------



## Miércoles (7 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> A mi Marruecos me pareció más civica y educada y silenciosa que ispein. Un pais para relajarse huyendo del bullicio y gentuza de ispein, y además barato. Incluso los pesetos del marroco son honestos, negocias y hasta regateas precio antes de subir al taxi, eso es impensable en España donde te da la sensación de que te están engañando en todas partes.



Es brutal esa sensación en España que si bajas la guardia te la van a meter por todas partes.

He recorrido bastante Marruecos en Taxi, y la verdad que no tengo ni una queja, siempre seleccionaba el vehículo más nuevo, el aire acondicionado al gusto e incluso cuando íbamos a una zona turística para comprar o ver algo, el taxi nos esperaba sin cobrarnos, muchas veces llamaba al mismo taxi todos los días pq me daban su teléfono y muy serviciales.

Aquí me ha ocurrido todo tipo de cosas,desde no querer poner el aire con 42 grados en la calle y llevar las ventanillas bajadas pq si no consume mucho combustible, intentar cobrarte por maletas, darte vuelta turística con todos los semáforos en rojo o con atasco, preguntarte de antemano a donde vas y si no le interesa la carrera decirte que para eso te vayas en bus. 


Muchas cosas que se normalizan en este país son surrealistas....


----------



## Progretón (7 Ene 2023)

Acerca de la importanción de lumpen moronegro y _cobriso_ hay, además, un elefante en la habitación que no vemos; no es sólo tener a esa gentuza en la calle o de vecinos.

Ese elefante son los colegios. A este lumpen se le escolariza y no sólo eso, al lumpen se le mezcla con los nativos. Y es en los colegios donde se da un proceso de aculturación por el cual los nativos adquieren los rasgos culturales que trae el lumpen; ocurre justo lo contrario de lo que dicen los progres. Aculturación a la que no son ajenas las modas - valores, música, estética en general - difundidas por los _mass media_ en la que se glorifica a este lumpen presentándolo como triunfador y se desdeña a los portadores de los valores y cultura occidentales.

Si a esto le unimos la n-ésima rebaja en el apartado de exigencia académica - ahora con el pretexto de no dejar atrás al lumpen -, el resultado es una degradación del capital humano brutal. Y una nación es su capital humano: muchas naciones africanas nadan en recursos naturales y están en la mierda, mientras que un Japón montañoso y sin apenas recursos es la cuarta economía del mundo.


----------



## Kalanders (7 Ene 2023)

Cada vez se ve más lumpen y todo más empobrecido y también parece que una porción interesante del populacho lo asume estoicamente.

Será que lo importante es parar al txokolatero.


----------



## Boston molestor (7 Ene 2023)

Déjeme que le aporte mi granito de arena. Cuando uno viene de un país que funciona mejor, España le parece, en determinados momentos, un gitanal.

Pero cuando viene uno de un país de esos en los que no puedes parar el coche en el semáforo por la noche pues la cosa cambia. En términos económicos y de civismo suelo afirmar que jugamos en la segunda división del primer mundo.

Es el shock cultural inverso que lo llaman.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Ene 2023)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> En Suiza el moronegro eres tu



obvio: Spaniards are NOT white *ENOUGH*


----------



## Algol (7 Ene 2023)

calzonazos dijo:


> maldito seas tu puta rata de cloaca que huiste como BUENA MIERDA A SUIZA hijodelagrandisima puta no tienes ni derecho ni a escribir en este foro puto retrasado menos mal que para los suizos siempre seras una mierda de compost hijodeperra



Si Pacomer huye de Spain y dice que que es una mierda, para mi y para cualquiera tiene sentido en lo que dice. Lo que no tiene sentido es que gente que huye de Spain, después se ponga banderitas de Spain y diga que Catalunya no se puede ir de Spain. Esa gente es la que da asco.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

a mí es jodidamente difícil engañarme, intuía que tras tu retórica suave y seudoconciliadora había un conato de DESMORALIZADOR

busca otro tonto, en burbuja tienes buen caladero

chao, majo

PD: los muertos sóis vosotros



Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> España ya está muerta y enterrada


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

Algol dijo:


> Si Pacomer huye de Spain y dice que que es una mierda, para mi y para cualquiera tiene sentido en lo que dice. Lo que no tiene sentido es que gente que huye de Spain, después se ponga banderitas de Spain y diga que Catalunya no se puede ir de Spain. Esa gente es la que da asco.



...y que estos tipos no dejan el foro, con una necesidad imperiosa DE HACER CREER AL PERSONAL QUE ES LO PEOR y es incapaz

los incapaces son ellos PORQUE YA LOS ESPAÑOLES ESTÁN DEJANDO DE TRAGAR LEYENDA NEGRA

a comer barro, leyendanegreros


----------



## Lian (7 Ene 2023)

Es que si yo me fuera de Spain ya pueden hacer lo que quieran con el país, me importaría entre nada y nada lo que hagan los gobiernos y permita el pueblo.

Cuando una cosa no interesa se deja, y si lo dejas es porque no te produce bienestar alguno.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Lian dijo:


> Este es el nivel medio en los foros y fuera de ellos en este país; o estás conmigo o estás contra mi, no hay nada mas... y si no tengo argumentos recurro a la falta de respeto.
> 
> Como para pedir avance en nada o cambiar algo, si lo primero ya de base no da la talla...



Para pedir eso tienen que ser dos personas sensatas y aunque tengan formas de entender la realidad diferentes sean tolerantes y respeten las opiniones ajenas, por ejemplo yo con Bernaldo tengo discrepancias en algunas formas de ver las cosas, pero le respeto y sus opiniones me parecen interesantes y racionales.

Ahora si viene un personaje troll con Opilano que su primer comentario ya va enmarcado en despreciar a los españoles por ser españoles (no por sus comportamientos o su forma de ser) pues se le da un argumento con peso y se le deja con el culo al aire, tú solo puedes hablar civilizadamente con seres civilizados, con salvajes o ignorantes supinos no, o pasas de ellos o bajas al barro, parece una obviedad pero la gente se cree que ser civilizado y refinado en un conversación es una herramienta que se puede utilizar para todo el mundo, y no es así, solo se puede utilizar para gente afín a esa esencia.


----------



## Lian (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Para pedir eso tienen que ser dos personas sensatas y aunque tengan formas de entender la realidad diferentes sean tolerantes y respeten las opiniones ajenas, por ejemplo yo con Bernaldo tengo discrepancias en algunas formas de ver las cosas, pero le respeto y sus opiniones me parecen interesantes y racionales.
> 
> Ahora si viene un personaje troll con Opilano que su primer comentario ya va enmarcado en despreciar a los españoles por ser españoles (no por sus comentarios o su forma de ser) pues se le da un argumento con peso y se le deja con el culo al aire, tú solo puedes hablar civilizadamente con seres civilizados, con salvajes o ignorantes supinos no, o pasas de ellos o bajas al barro, parece una obviedad pero *la gente se cree que ser civilizado y refinado en un conversación es una herramienta que se puede utilizar para todo el mundo, y no es así, solo se puede utilizar para gente afín a esa esencia.*



Exacto, por eso yo hago mucho uso del ignore, no se necesita mas porque intentar dialogar o tener debate con gente así es perder el tiempo, por muchos argumentos que intentes dar.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

tan listos como sóis, si la pirámide española de hace 40 años no podía predecir la situación actual ¿de qué curiosa ley inferís que la situación actual ha de ser, por cojones, irreversible? hazle un corte a la p... pirámide de los últimos 40 años, si quieres... pues 30




121 dijo:


> Millones de moronegros asentados aquí y natalidad española en mínimos históricos tiene vuelta atrás?
> 
> En 20 años este país no lo va a conocer la madre que lo parió y en 40 años Game over


----------



## Topollillo (7 Ene 2023)

Parece Guayaquil.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> a mí es jodidamente difícil engañarme, intuía que tras tu retórica suave y seudoconciliadora había un conato de DESMORALIZADOR
> 
> busca otro tonto, en burbuja tienes buen caladero
> 
> ...



Bernaldo no confundas, no soy una especie de pseudo profeta que viene a engañar al populacho, no valgo ni tanto, mis mensajes efectivamente son desmoralizadores pq soy un pesimista empedernido, lo de " tú aquí tienes tu publico" sobra y bastante pq yo pensaba esto mismo antes de empezar a escribir aquí y no me caso con nadie en mis opiniones, aún me labrará una mala imagen, en ese sentido soy cristalino, no hay dobles caras en mí, ni falsas identidades, tengo una fuertes convicciones e ideas, a veces acertadas, otras equivocadas y radicales, y otras a medias tintas, y si no me crees te buscas comentarios míos en otros hilos de temáticas parecidas a estás, y ves la foto general de mis opiniones en distintos hilos, así vas a ver bien de que pie cojeo.
Pd: Lo de que esté muerto por dentro puede que sea hasta cierto, ni tan siquiera yo estoy seguro de que eso sea falso.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Bernaldo no confundas, no soy una especie de pseudo profeta que viene a engañar al populacho, no valgo ni tanto, mis mensajes efectivamente son desmoralizadores pq soy un pesimista empedernido, lo de " tú aquí tienes tu publico" sobra y bastante pq yo pensaba esto mismo antes de empezar a escribir aquí y no me caso con nadie en mis opiniones, aún me labrará una mala imagen, en ese sentido soy cristalino, no hay dobles caras en mí, ni falsas identidades, tengo una fuertes convicciones e ideas, a veces acertadas, otras equivocadas y radicales, y otras a medias tintas, y si no me crees te buscas comentarios míos en otros hilos de temáticas parecidas a estás, y ves la foto general de mis opiniones en distintos hilos, así vas a ver bien de que pie cojeo.



sea como sea, no puedo dedicar más tiempo a alguien que está completamente negado y da a España por perdida... sin más acritud, hale, hasta otra


----------



## snoopi (7 Ene 2023)

121 dijo:


> Millones de moronegros asentados aquí y natalidad española en mínimos históricos tiene vuelta atrás?
> 
> En 20 años este país no lo va a conocer la madre que lo parió y en 40 años Game over



Aqui pasas frio o te aburres en pueblos del interior, SI TE MANTIENEN LOS BLANCOS.

Este año ha bajado la poblacion, y mujcho moronegro se acaba marchando.

Como has visto en el video, NO VIENEN A TRABAJAR , vienen a vivir dle cuento. Si no les pagas el cuento, se van.

A mas negros y menos blancos, menos pagas y para currar aqui, se van a sus paises


----------



## snoopi (7 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Brvtal
> Nos empiezan a pisar los talones hasta los países bálticos



Cuanto peor, mejor.

Hace unos años que s ehabla de q en españa ya no merece la pena venir y de ahji la caidca de inmigracion y los q se van


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> sea como sea, no puedo dedicar más tiempo a alguien que está completamente negado y da a España por perdida... sin más acritud, hale, hasta otra



En eso estamos de acuerdo, ya te he dicho en un mensaje anterior que discrepamos completamente en este punto, quizás sea que tú tienes la fé que a mi me falta, pero yo creó comprender buena parte de las leyes que rigen esta realidad (eso incluye a España), y las cosas siempre terminan mal, lo terrenal se sobrepone a lo espiritual (muy a mi pesar aunque no te lo creas), pq este mundo es material.

Ósea que no pierdas el tiempo conmigo,como tú dices, tú tienes tus creencias yo tengo las mías, y como hoy por hoy es lo que vislumbro como cierto, no voy a cambiar mi forma de pensar por argumentos que me dés, eso si lo digo y lo reitero, respeto tus valores y tus convicciones (y ojalá hubiera mucho más españoles que pensarán como tú de la Hispanidad) pero no comparto tus creencias en el motivo de la causa (al menos en parte) y en donde vamos a ir a parar, no obstante de mi no vas a encontrar ningún mal pensamiento sobre tus postulados.


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Escucha, estás hablando con alguien que a pesar de que me veas criticarlo todo y sea negativo, en hilos anteriores ha dicho que España tenía (pasado) potencial para ser Top 5 (la quinta, muy poco por detrás de Alemania, la tercera Japón y las dos grandes por delante (salvo que Rusia explotase de verdad) entonces España sería sexta).
> 
> Por eso en la entrada a la UE, ya cortaron por lo sano, desmantelando el país con los lacayos vendepatrias que siempre tuvimos, la realidad es que Francia (ya empezaba a ponerse tensa y Alemania no quería más competencia), hicieron muy bien su trabajo con España, aunque no tiene tanto mérito viendo la ralea de lo que tenemos en este país.
> 
> El problema de España es que el pueblo que tiene no da la talla para el potencial que tuvo este país (te pongas como te pongas), a nivel de calidad poblaciónal somos un eslabón intermedio entre países europeos considerados " serios" y marroquis y argelinos, y más cerca de los segundos que de los primeros.



Qué fue el camino que tomó Irlanda, más pobre que España hasta los 80. España pudo colocarse incluso por encima de Alemania, pero claro tuvo que joderla el virus Troyano que fue el PSOE financiado y promovido por quienes todos sabemos. Mientras la izmierda siga haciendo de isPain su pecio particular la degradación será hacia el tercermundismo más ramplante y derroyer que quepa imaginar.


----------



## Murray's (7 Ene 2023)

Miércoles dijo:


> Es brutal esa sensación en España que si bajas la guardia te la van a meter por todas partes.
> 
> He recorrido bastante Marruecos en Taxi, y la verdad que no tengo ni una queja, siempre seleccionaba el vehículo más nuevo, el aire acondicionado al gusto e incluso cuando íbamos a una zona turística para comprar o ver algo, el taxi nos esperaba sin cobrarnos, muchas veces llamaba al mismo taxi todos los días pq me daban su teléfono y muy serviciales.
> 
> ...




Solo si has viajado algo te das un poco de cuenta , pero si no has viajado crees que España es lo mejor, porque lo dicen en la TV y el mensaje cala aunque ahora ya no engañan a nadie.

En España esa sensación de que te están timando o estafado es latente en todas partes, desde el taxis, hasta el de la tienda, el fontanero o albañil, el de la ferreteria, el dentista..o incluso entre familia y amigos y de ámbito de pareja.

En Marruecos me sorprendió la educación y amabilidad de la gente, y aunque conservan lo tradicional y una religión distinta, da la sensación que quieren ser un pais avanzado . Eso lo ves no solo en la educación y cortesia de la gente sinó con horarios , con claridad en los precios y opción a abaratarlo un poco, sus calles incluso zocos y medinas bastante limpias, la gente no chilla ni grita, sus trenes y buses son bastante puntuales,el ritmo es frenético por la mañana pero cae durante la tarde noche.. y hay un silencio que te permite descansar y dormir, incluso con el ramadan y oraciones son silenciosos

En España las calles están sucias llenas de papelitos, botes y mierda de perro, las farolas papeleras rotas, mobiliario urbano por cambiar, no se respeta unos horarios, la gente come a deshoras o en horas tardias, en España se grita y chilla hay jarana hasta las tantas...

En fin hasta Marruecos nos barre en muchos aspectos


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Miomio dijo:


> Cuántos hijos tienes y cuántos de ellos viven aquí?
> 
> Pues ya está.
> 
> ...



Las infraestructuras no valen una mierda si luego ese mismo Estado no te deja trabajar ni hacer negocios en mercados controlados por la corrupción política que lo enmierda y destroza todo en isPain.


----------



## ROBOTECH (7 Ene 2023)

Queridos amigos españoles, no os engañéis: España está ya perdida.
España nunca será una nación próspera de clase media. España no va a mejorar su situación actual. El paquismo y la cutreza son la zona de comfort para los españoles.

El español medio es cutre, vago y tramposo (ver relaciones laborales en el país, en empresas pequeñas).
Un ejemplo: la vivienda no es cara en España, lo que es caro es vivir en un barrio en el que no estés rodeado de gentuza, sea de alguna etnia o españoles del polígono industrial. El coche hay que llevarlo al taller oficial de la casa si no quieres que te roben o te hagan chapuzas. La sanidad pública funciona mal por la saturación de viejos e inmigrantes.

Los españoles nunca vivirán en casas decentes, en calles de viviendas unifamiliares separadas sin estar escondidas tras muros, porque el español medio es un cutre que gusta de vivir apelotonado.

España nunca será así:







Porque el español prefiere vivir así:






Si a un español le preguntas si prefiere la casa y jubilarse a los x años o el pisito y jubilarse un par de años antes, el español preferirá el pisito. Gustará de oír cagar al vecino, de vivir apelotonado, de no poder hacer barbacoas. No valora la libertad, el silencio, la tranquilidad.

La vivienda es extrapolable a la inmigración: ¿jubilarse a x años y que no haya pobres en España, o jubilarse 3 años antes y cobrar 100€ más, pero teniendo las calles llenas de pobres y sacrificando el futuro del país? El español medio elegirá lo segundo:
_"Vienen a pagarnos las pensiones"._


Algunos patriotas españoles se engañan a sí mismos porque el país tiene una buena base e historia, y mucho potencial. México tiene más potencial. Argentina tiene más potencial. ¿Y qué? Un país lo hacen sus gentes.
No se puede mejorar sin voluntad de mejorar. Los españoles no quieren tener un país próspero sin pobres; quieren jubilarse lo antes posible, quieren trabajar lo menos posible, no están dispuestos a hacer ningún sacrificio.
No se puede prosperar sin esfuerzo, y en España todas las mujeres quieren ser funcionarias, y todos quieren jubilarse lo antes posible.

Ahora ya es tarde. Además de los vagos y tramposos españoles, entre la juventud la mitad del país es ya lumpen moronegrolatinogitano, comedores de frituras, a los que les suda la polla España, su historia, su gastronomía y tradiciones.


En resumen: España siempre será un estercolero lleno de gente apelotonada, coches en doble fila, atascos, ruidos, molestias, gente mal vestida, pocas oportunidades laborales, etc.
Porque el vago y tramposo español quiere ser funcionario y que trabaje otro. Quiere jubilarse pronto y que arree el que venga.
El país tenía una buena base y tuvo sus décadas de prosperidad con una dictadura autoritaria que daba caña a los vagos y maleantes, pero eso ya se acabó, y los nuevos españoles ya se han cagado en el pool genético del país.

Si tienes la población con la genética de Colombia no puedes aspirar a ser más que Colombia. Y ése es el camino que han elegido los españoles, libremente, para jubilarse un par de años antes.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (7 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Splo si has viajado algo te das un poco de cuenta , pero si no has viajado crees que España es lo mejor, porque lo dicen en la TV y el mensaje cala aunque ahora ya no engañan a nadie.
> 
> En España esa sensación de que te están engañando es latente en todas partes, desde el taxis, hasta el de la tienda, el fontanero o albañil, el de la ferreteria, el dentista..
> 
> ...



Es curioso porque lo que exportan aquí no son precisamente ciudadanos educados


----------



## Murray's (7 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Es curioso porque lo que exportan aquí no son precisamente ciudadanos educados



La mayoría de los cerca de 900.000 marroquies que viven en España si lo son , pero una minoria que se ha colado o dejado entrar es chusma que tenian alli que seguramente su rey no quiera y nos lo ha encasquetado a nosotros como otras tantas bajadas de pantalones que hace España .


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Miércoles dijo:


> Es brutal esa sensación en España que si bajas la guardia te la van a meter por todas partes.
> 
> He recorrido bastante Marruecos en Taxi, y la verdad que no tengo ni una queja, siempre seleccionaba el vehículo más nuevo, el aire acondicionado al gusto e incluso cuando íbamos a una zona turística para comprar o ver algo, el taxi nos esperaba sin cobrarnos, muchas veces llamaba al mismo taxi todos los días pq me daban su teléfono y muy serviciales.
> 
> ...



Muchas cosas en Marruecos al no estar bajo la cobertura de una mafia sindicalista comunistoide funcionan mucho mejor que en isPain. Lo de los pesetos en isPain es esperpento puro, un servicio malo de cohoneh y carísimo, lo tipico de todo monopolio comunistoide regulado por el Estado. Hasta un país de "mierda" como Marruecos tienen un servicio de taxis varias ordenes de magnitud mejor que la puta cutrada mierda peseta de isPain.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Muchas cosas en Marruecos al no estar bajo la cobertura de una mafia sindicalista comunistoide funcionan mucho mejor que en isPain. Lo de los pesetos en isPain es esperpento puro, un servicio malo de cohoneh y carísimo, lo tipico de todo monopolio comunistoide regulado por el Estado. Hasta un país de "mierda" como Marruecos tienen un servicio de taxis varios ordenes de magnitud mejor que la puta mierda peseta de isPain.



Lo del oligopolio de los taxis paco protegido por el BOE es de traca
Todo lo que sea innovación y disrupción en los mercados, el Estado lo dificulta para proteger sus caladeros de votos
Captura regulatoria sana


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Loco me dicen a mí porque me piro a suiza en mayo.


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Solo si has viajado algo te das un poco de cuenta , pero si no has viajado crees que España es lo mejor, porque lo dicen en la TV y el mensaje cala aunque ahora ya no engañan a nadie.
> 
> En España esa sensación de que te están timando o estafado es latente en todas partes, desde el taxis, hasta el de la tienda, el fontanero o albañil, el de la ferreteria, el dentista..o incluso entre familia y amigos y de ámbito de pareja.
> 
> ...



Internacionalmente a Marruecos se le respeta más que a isPain, incluso dentro de la misma UE, Marruecos acaba imponiendo sus intereses sobre los de isPain, y no sólo porque hagan un lobbyismo brutal con mucho menos dinero que el que malgasta ispain, es que sus diplomáticos y técnicos se comen con papas fritas a la recua equina de enchufadetes metida en la delegación ispainola que no sabe ni un puto idioma bien.


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Ene 2023)

Aunque nos cueste aceptarlo, el sur de Europa se parece más a Letrinoamérica que a Occidente. Y aclaro que es algo estructural. Es decir, no lo digo por defender a una Occidente cuyo estado actual es comatoso, sino que es algo antiquísimo. El sur de Europa jamás ha vuelto a levantar cabeza desde el fin del Imperio Romano. Propensión a la corrupción, pereza, enaltecimiento de la chabacanería, el gusto por hacer trampas, el creerse con derecho a recibir todo y no aportar nada, el culto generalizado a aparentar, además con pésimo gusto y tendente a la horterada,etc.


----------



## opilano (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Das pa poco compañero, ni tan siquiera puedes darme argumentos razonados y serios, que me picara por alguien como tú sería ridículo.
> 
> Dado que no me das argumentos de peso, y me citas para decirme absolutamente nada, voy a dar por hecho que no tienes argumentos de peso. Lo que viene a significar que te he petado el culo, pero eso si, la próxima vez la vaselina la pagas tú vale, no vaya a ser que yo haga todo el esfuerzo físico y encima ponga la vaselina.
> 
> ...



Eres tonto y como tal se te trata. Es un placer verte pelar cacahuetes, chimbambi.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ene 2023)

Creo que no existe en occidente un "país" más puta mierda que ejpaña


----------



## Miércoles (7 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Solo si has viajado algo te das un poco de cuenta , pero si no has viajado crees que España es lo mejor, porque lo dicen en la TV y el mensaje cala aunque ahora ya no engañan a nadie.
> 
> En España esa sensación de que te están timando o estafado es latente en todas partes, desde el taxis, hasta el de la tienda, el fontanero o albañil, el de la ferreteria, el dentista..o incluso entre familia y amigos y de ámbito de pareja.
> 
> ...



El peor enemigo de un Español es otro Español.

Si ya hablamos de suciedad, mobiliario destrozado y pintadas en todas las calles de España daría para abrir otro post en profundidad...

Lo de los ruidos es de traca, se normaliza, no puedes ni estar en una terraza tomándote un café sin oír a gente hablando a gritos, carcajadas fuera de tono, motos sin escape que pasan haciendo el máximo ruido para joder a todo el mundo.

En España se vivía bien hace 15-20 años, ya no.

Lo de la envidia, comentarios de vecinos, amigos y familiares al que le va bien ya es otro tema que daría mucho de si también....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ene 2023)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Loco me dicen a mí porque me piro a suiza en mayo.




Locos,mierdas e hijos de la gran puta son los que te lo llaman y sostienen este puto régimen de mierda en el que vivimos


----------



## Teniente General Videla (7 Ene 2023)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Creo que no existe en occidente un "país" más puta mierda que ejpaña



Estás cruzando todas las líneas, gabacho de mierda, vuélvete a tu cochiquera islamo-ilustrada.


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Miércoles dijo:


> El peor enemigo de un Español es otro Español.
> 
> Si ya hablamos de suciedad, mobiliario destrozado y pintadas en todas las calles de España daría para abrir otro post en profundidad...
> 
> ...



En lo del ruido isPain no tiene comparación ni con los paises africanos, en Marruecos no hablan a gritos ni están todo el rato dando por el culo molestando con el máximo nivel decibélico que puedan producir. Para una cantidad no despreciable de ispainoles su único objetivo en la vida es poder comer para seguir cagando mierda y ruido.


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Ene 2023)

Karma bueno dijo:


> ¡¡¡ Callese Ignorante !!!



Eso que ahora vendrá el narco feijoo y la purria de vox y será doble estercolero


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ene 2023)

Biba la ejpaña suciolista

Biba la rebolusio...

JajajJ


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Queridos amigos españoles, no os engañéis: España está ya perdida.
> España nunca será una nación próspera de clase media. España no va a mejorar su situación actual. El paquismo y la cutreza son la zona de comfort para los españoles.
> 
> El español medio es cutre, vago y tramposo (ver relaciones laborales en el país, en empresas pequeñas).
> ...



De acuerdo en todo excepto en el potencial.
México sin lugar a dudas junto con Brasil me parecía en potencial real los que más tenían en Hispanoamérica.
México si fuera un país como tiene que sería considero una economía puntera y de las más notables del planeta.

Pero que su potencial natural sea mayor que el de España no lo creó (y hay más cosas a valorar que población y recursos naturales), y Argentina ni de coña (no pq no pudiera ser un país serio y bien posicionado) sino pq lo veo con menos potencial que México.
En lo demás muy correcto.
Cabe destacar que es mi opinión por supuesto.


----------



## Progretón (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Internacionalmente a Marruecos se le respeta más que a isPain, incluso dentro de la misma UE, Marruecos acaba imponiendo sus intereses sobre los de isPain, y no sólo porque hagan un lobbyismo brutal con mucho menos dinero que el que malgasta ispain, es que sus diplomáticos y técnicos se comen con papas fritas a la recua equina de enchufadetes metida en la delegación ispainola que no sabe ni un puto idioma bien.



Algún día alguien en España se enterará de que el secreto de una Francia que tras la revolución de 1789 tiene un siglo XIX en el que construye un imperio y destaca materia de economía, ciencia, tecnología y cultura no es otro que la implatación de un sistema meritocrático.

El culmen tuvo lugar durante III República. La escolarización llega al último rincón de Francia, de modo que si en una aldea perdida se detecta que hay un chaval que vale para estudiar, que tiene potencial para sobresalir en leyes, ciencias o artes, al chaval se le saca de ahí y se le pone a estudiar.

En la Expaña España del siglo XXI desayunamos con noticias como esta:









El Gobierno repartirá más de 2.000 plazas de funcionarios de carrera sin hacer oposiciones


Moncloa aprovechó el último día hábil de 2022 para lanzar una batería de convocatorias a medida de los interinos



www.abc.es


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

opilano dijo:


> Eres tonto y como tal se te trata. Es un placer verte pelar cacahuetes, chimbambi.



Vamos a hacer una cosa, si me citas alguna vez y me das argumentos reales (no te pido que sean sólidos), solo argumentos, te respondo, de lo contrario no pierdo más el tiempo contigo, vale??

Saludos y buen día .


----------



## Murray's (7 Ene 2023)

Miércoles dijo:


> El peor enemigo de un Español es otro Español.
> 
> Si ya hablamos de suciedad, mobiliario destrozado y pintadas en todas las calles de España daría para abrir otro post en profundidad...
> 
> ...




Ufff mejor no ahondar en eso o nos pondremos peor, ese es otro mal de este pais además de los trabajos basura, el desempleo la suciedad y el ruido, el puto chismorreo y criticar.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (7 Ene 2023)

Miércoles dijo:


> El peor enemigo de un Español es otro Español.
> 
> Si ya hablamos de suciedad, mobiliario destrozado y pintadas en todas las calles de España daría para abrir otro post en profundidad...
> 
> ...



Esa es otra cosa que me revienta de la gente de este país, si ven que te va mal, jeje, jaja, así es la vida, ves que se alegran, si ven que te va bien, te dejan de hablar,...


----------



## Murray's (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo excepto en el potencial.
> México sin lugar a dudas junto con Brasil me parecía en potencial real los que más tenían en Hispanoamérica.
> México si fuera un país como tiene que sería considero una economía puntera y de las más notables del planeta.
> 
> ...




Mexico es otra shitole como España están muy igualadas la diferencia es que aqui por el momento hay relativa seguridad y mexico no. Pero para mi muy igualadas.


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Progretón dijo:


> Algún día alguien en España se enterará de que el secreto de una Francia que tras la revolución de 1789 tiene un siglo XIX en el que construye un imperio y destaca materia de economía, ciencia, tecnología y cultura no es otro que la implatación de un sistema meritocrático.
> 
> El culmen tuvo lugar durante III República. La escolarización llega al último rincón de Francia, de modo que si en una aldea perdida se detecta que hay un chaval que vale para estudiar, que tiene potencial para sobresalir en leyes, ciencias o artes, al chaval se le saca de ahí y se le pone a estudiar.
> 
> ...



Desde el punto de vista institucional isPain no ha cambiado mucho desde que era provincia del Imperio Romano: el patronazgo y el clientelismo eran las principales instituciones romanas como hoy lo siguen siendo en la isPain del. PsOE y más que nunca, por otra parte.

Hubo algo de meritocracia con Franco, porque a la fuerza ahorcan, y si el dictador quería sobrevivir era sacando a España del agujero económico y para eso, por cohoneh, tenía que reclutar a los mejores talentos disponibles en ese momento en el país como hizo trayéndose a parte de la gafapastada del oPUS. Metió a la prole de la peña obrera en universidades laborales y convirtió alas escuelas de ingenieros en los blasones de proa del Desarrollismo tardofranquista.

Hoy que tenemos en isPain? Puesto todo eso arrasado y en su lugar una educación socialista adoctrinadora tercermundista cocotera, que no vale ni pa limpiarse el culo y con uno de los indices de fracaso escolar más altos del mundo.

Hay más analfabetos funcionales ahora que en el tardofranquismo. Empezando por las ministras del gobierno actual, que no saben ni expresarse correctamente en un español inteligible.


----------



## Murray's (7 Ene 2023)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Esa es otra cosa que me revienta de la gente de este país, si ven que te va mal, jeje, jaja, así es la vida, ves que se alegran, si ven que te va bien, te dejan de hablar,...




Es normal un pais sin oportunidades donde trabajas para no tener nada y todo muy mal distribuido y desigual y casi el 50% de gente en la pobreza, que llegue el enchufado de turno o alguien que hereda bienes o le toque la loteria pues jode a muchos.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

Khazario dijo:


> Miseria es vivir en Suiza e ir de vacaciones a Madrid.



Ira a ver a la familia SUBNORMALES GAÑANES HIJOS DE PUTA.


----------



## Murray's (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista institucional isPain no ha cambiado mucho desde que era provincia del Imperio Romano: el patronazgo y el clientelismo eran las principales instituciones romanas como hoy lo siguen siendo en la isPain del. PsOE y más que nunca, por otra parte.
> 
> Hubo algo de meritocracia con Franco, porque a la fuerza ahorcan, y si el dictador quería sobrevivir era sacando a España del agujero económico y para eso, por cohoneh, tenía que reclutar a los mejores talentos disponibles en ese momento en el país como hizo trayéndose a parte de la gafapastada del oPUS. Metió a la prole de la peña obrera en universidades laborales y convirtió alas escuelas de ingenieros en los blasones de proa del Desarrollismo tardofranquista.
> 
> Hoy que tenemos en isPain? Puesto todo eso arrasado y en su lugar una educación socialista adoctrinadora tercermundista cocotera, que no vale ni pa limpiarse el culo y con uno de los indices de fracaso escolar más altos del mundo.



No se si viene de atrás esa jerarquia puede que si , pero desde hace 5 años lo de spain ha dado un bajonazo tremendo en lo social, económico que yo con algo + 40 primaveras no lo recuerdo incluso gente de 30 está alucinando.


----------



## opilano (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Vamos a hacer una cosa, si me citas alguna vez y me das argumentos reales (no te pido que sean sólidos), solo argumentos, te respondo, de lo contrario no pierdo más el tiempo contigo, vale??
> 
> Saludos y buen día .



No vives en un manga, gañan.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Mexico es otra shitole como España están muy igualadas la diferencia es que aqui por el momento hay relativa seguridad y mexico no. Pero para mi muy igualadas.



Nah, pero yo hablaba de potencial nato que tenían cada uno, que los tres son shithole ni cotiza.


----------



## Miércoles (7 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Es normal un pais sin oportunidades donde trabajas para no tener nada y todo muy mal distribuido y desigual y casi el 50% de gente en la pobreza, que llegue el enchufado de turno o alguien que hereda bienes o le toque la loteria pues jode a muchos.



Opino igual, es un país sin oportunidades, hay gente que heredará y tendrá que vender porque no podrán hacer frente con los sueldos de mierda que hay en este país a los gastos que conlleva tener un patrimonio.

Sinceramente, desde el CoviC llevo la idea de emigrar fuera de isPain con mi mujer, la cual está de acuerdo de hacer las maletas y pirarnos, pero no es tan sencillo como suena, la verdad. 

He trabajado durante 20 años en la misma empresa, en los 2 últimos años llevo 2 trabajos diferentes porque llega el momento que no aguanto a la gente, y hablo de trabajos bien remunerados para lo que hay en isPain.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

opilano dijo:


> No vives en un manga, gañan.



Ni tú eres Emilio el moro, lo ves compañero??
Los dos vivimos en una mentira  .


----------



## FENlX (7 Ene 2023)

Tambien vivo fuera, también he visitado nuestro exgrandioso pais estas navidades... y el OP describe al 100% lo que he visto... que degradación madre mia! Parecia que estaba en latam..

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HvK (7 Ene 2023)

Expaña,el país de los notarios, de los registradores;de los pesetos estafadores; el país de los caballeros canicías; el paísde los funcivagos y las funcicharos; de las estanqueras;de las admones de lotería, de la cutre lotería de Navidad repartiendo migajas y pobrismo entre los pobres; el país con más covidiotas por metro cuadrado de Europa; el país de los follaperros, el país con más mierdas de perro en las calles por metro cuadrado; el país donde ganar 1500 al mes para muchos paisanos ya es "ganar un pastón"; el país de latelebasura y el cotilleo como modo de ocio y de vida; el país donde trabajar se considera poco menos que una tortura china propia de gilipollas; el país de gordas chonis gritando "eh,eh,ehhhhhh"; el país con más sinvergüenzas y estafadores por metro cuadrado después de Argentina...

En fin, Expaña, bienvenidos al segundo mundo, y camino del tercero.


----------



## XRL (7 Ene 2023)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Estuve en Suiza hace 1 año y tiene mucha decadencia y deterioro respecto a las otras veces . Muchos grafitis en ginebra , mucho negro , de hecho varias veces en el centro de Ginebra querían venderme droga en plena calle . Suciedad que en otras ocasiones no había visto . La decadencia de Suiza es mucho más fuerte . El único país que tira hacia adelante y no se ve decadente es Singapur



boommmm


----------



## Murray's (7 Ene 2023)

Miércoles dijo:


> Opino igual, es un país sin oportunidades, hay gente que heredará y tendrá que vender porque no podrán hacer frente con los sueldos de mierda que hay en este país a los gastos que conlleva tener un patrimonio.
> 
> Sinceramente, desde el CoviC llevo la idea de emigrar fuera de isPain con mi mujer, la cual está de acuerdo de hacer las maletas y pirarnos, pero no es tan sencillo como suena, la verdad.
> 
> He trabajado durante 20 años en la misma empresa, en los 2 últimos años llevo 2 trabajos diferentes porque llega el momento que no aguanto a la gente, y hablo de trabajos bien remunerados para lo que hay en isPain.




Hay ambientes laborales muy tóxicos por buen sueldo que tengas, el hijo putismo está muy extendido en el pais osea lo que describes es la norma , desde un jefe o compañeros que te la pueden liar. Incluso en la pública hay movidas. Los chivatos y pelotas los hay por miles..


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

Oscovita dijo:


> Si no tienes nada es lógico irte, pero si tienes un mínimo y resistes, mi experiencia de gente que va fuera es negativa ya con edades si tienes que buscarte la vida. Otra cosa es viajar por placer, o trabajar medio año y vivir meses del otro medio fuera.
> 
> Vivir fuera si no tienes posibles, no es placer a diario, las fiestas si eres fiestero o te gusta mucho el ocio jamás serán como en tu pueblo. te sorprenderán y disfrutarás, pero a la tercera vez perderán todo encanto, barreras culturales o idiomáticas.
> 
> ...



Vente a santa coloma u hospitalet sin un langosto con casa y piscina en verano a ver si con poco es un país “que vives bien”


----------



## XRL (7 Ene 2023)

HvK dijo:


> Expaña,el país de los notarios, de los registradores;de los pesetos estafadores; el país de los caballeros canicías; el paísde los funcivagos y las funcicharos; de las estanqueras;de las admones de lotería, de la cutre lotería de Navidad repartiendo migajas y pobrismo entre los pobres; el país con más covidiotas por metro cuadrado de Europa; el país de los follaperros, el país con más mierdas de perro en las calles por metro cuadrado; el país donde ganar *1500 al mes para muchos paisanos ya es "ganar un pastón*"; el país de latelebasura y el cotilleo como modo de ocio y de vida; el país donde trabajar se considera poco menos que una tortura china propia de gilipollas; el país de gordas chonis gritando "eh,eh,ehhhhhh"; el país con más sinvergüenzas y estafadores por metro cuadrado después de Argentina...
> 
> En fin, Expaña, bienvenidos al segundo mundo, y camino del tercero.



pues si lo que pagan es 1000€-1200€ de media,normal que 1.500€ sea un pastón

no le pidas peras al olmo


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (7 Ene 2023)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Creo que no existe en occidente un "país" más puta mierda que ejpaña



Ya, y por eso los moroccos soñáis con quemarla.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

En santa coloma te montan una feria unos rumanos a precio de europa. Pero que bien se bibe aki


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (7 Ene 2023)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Ya, y por eso los moroccos soñáis con quemarla.



Y los rojos con seguir precipitándola al vacío


----------



## calzonazos (7 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El caso es que ese tipo de gente no deja el foro, pudiendo gastar ese tiempo en un interesantísimo foro suizo...
> 
> En realidad están mendigando atención/admiración



esa es otra no sé cómo su foro no termina en ch como se digna de interactuar con españoles con lo especial que es esta puta mierda seca


----------



## Murray's (7 Ene 2023)

HvK dijo:


> Expaña,el país de los notarios, de los registradores;de los pesetos estafadores; el país de los caballeros canicías; el paísde los funcivagos y las funcicharos; de las estanqueras;de las admones de lotería, de la cutre lotería de Navidad repartiendo migajas y pobrismo entre los pobres; el país con más covidiotas por metro cuadrado de Europa; el país de los follaperros, el país con más mierdas de perro en las calles por metro cuadrado; el país donde ganar 1500 al mes para muchos paisanos ya es "ganar un pastón"; el país de latelebasura y el cotilleo como modo de ocio y de vida; el país donde trabajar se considera poco menos que una tortura china propia de gilipollas; el país de gordas chonis gritando "eh,eh,ehhhhhh"; el país con más sinvergüenzas y estafadores por metro cuadrado después de Argentina...
> 
> En fin, Expaña, bienvenidos al segundo mundo, y camino del tercero.




La mayoria gente en ispein cobra entre 500 y 1200€ netos mes x 12, no olvidemos que mucha gente tiene solo una media jornada. Por eso 1500€ mes netos x12 es oro.y x14 ni te cuento


----------



## alfogensis (7 Ene 2023)

Suiza está en la mierda, no conozco las ciudades para opinar pero las pueblos de los cantones de Berna, Valais y demás de esa zona este verano pasado no habían recuperado el turismo prepandémico, y con este invierno atípico, el esquí les debe ir como el culo...

Dicho lo anterior, ojalá estuviéramos en la situación en la que están ellos, las zonas de montaña de España están peor, no hay futuro!


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Qué fue el camino que tomó Irlanda, más pobre que España hasta los 80. España pudo colocarse incluso por encima de Alemania, pero claro tuvo que joderla el virus Troyano que fue el PSOE financiado y promovido por quienes todos sabemos. Mientras la izmierda siga haciendo de isPain su pecio particular la degradación será hacia el tercermundismo más ramplante y derroyer que quepa imaginar.



La diferencia Pacomer es que mientras Irlanda creó una burbuja que supo aprovechar atrayendo empresas por su atractivo fiscal (que nadie niega el mérito de Irlanda, aunque se dice que tienen problemas con las viviendas de la hostia), España podía haber sido un país más completo y tener un buen tejido industrial en sus sectores y especializarse en algún campo tecnológico y pq no hasta en algún área de investigación, siendo puntera en algunas de estas prácticas, a que es de risa pensar hoy en día en una España que fuera un país desarrollado e industrializado??, Donde bastantes productos que comprarás fueran de aquí, y no te encontrarás que un rosario o un gel dentífrico viniera de Italia o que el vidrio de las botellas que compras vengan de sabe Dios que país de la UE.

Bueno pues España tenía el potencial para haber proyectado al exterior esa imagen muy parecida a la que tenemos de paises industriales y tecnológicos como Alemania o Japón, con todo el respeto a Irlanda lugar precioso y tan verde como la cornisa Cantábrica, y con fama de buena gente y de tener un buen trato con los españoles (hasta en las leyendas antiguas irlandesas se contaba que sus ancestros habían llegado a las islas de Iberia).


----------



## B. Golani (7 Ene 2023)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Yo he ido a suiza a navegar y esta todo carisimo,



me imagino que estaras en la Armada Suiza


----------



## emperador_zar (7 Ene 2023)

España ha pegado un bajon de la ostia en los ultimos 15 años. Los coches de ahora son todos viejos y baratos, los jovenes no tienen un duro y como mucho van al chino en patinete a comprarse un monster, en los supermercados solo hay mierdas para lumpen a precio de oro, y los centros comerciales cada vez son mas outlets que no deja ser la ropa que no quiere nadie.


----------



## XRL (7 Ene 2023)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Sí, ingenieros y científicos, pero también eslavos y balcanos albañiles, nigros, moros, etc, la diferencia es que allí no son tolerantes con los vagos y maleantes como aquí que cualquier lumpen tiene cabida, es el gran error que cometemos.



ahí no dan paguitas para vivir sin trabajar?


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Ene 2023)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Esa es otra cosa que me revienta de la gente de este país, si ven que te va mal, jeje, jaja, así es la vida, ves que se alegran, si ven que te va bien, te dejan de hablar,...



Qué riste pero qué verdad.

Si a mí alguien me cuenta que ha cambiado de emprea y está viajando a la otra parte del mundo en unos trabajos interesantes, le aso a preguntas. Me interesan sobre manera estas experiencias directas , sea cual sea la persona.

Pues a mí me ha pasado de gente que pensaba que estabas encasillado en un trabajo sin muchas expectativas de promoción. Ojo, en muchos trabajos muy técnicos no hay ninguna necesidad de que te den una patada para arriba, si estás feliz y te pagan bien, para qué quieres que te asciendan a jefecillo de no sé qué? .

Pues bien, esa gente que te tiene "mentalmente encasillado", les cuentas que te han ofrecido un puesto de consultor tecnológico en el extranjero, por ejemplo, y les cambia la cara. Parece que repasan en un segundo toda su propia vida y les entra una envidia-celos tremendos. Dirán, "que otros amigos tirados p'alante tengan éxitos profesionales vale, pero este mierdecilla?". Como mucho te dicen, "si es lo que quieres tú veras" , y no te vuelven nunca más a sacar el tema.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> La distancia con Suiza es de tal magnitud que bajando a IsPain el contraste con la riqueza de la primera, hace destacar aún màs salvajemente la depauperaciòn de una isPain que va en caída libre y sin freno.
> 
> La degradaciòn , como digo,no está concentrada como antes en el extrarradio, golpea fostiandote en la cara al bajar del aviòn. Todo hecho mierda, sucio, degradado, la pinta demacrada de la peña. Espantoso el murazo contra el que se ha estampado isPain.



Joder pues yo estuve en Suiza y es un puto coñazo, un lugar para jubilados ultra ricos, l gente normal vive sumida en el aburrimiento sin apenas opciones de entretenimiento.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

opilano dijo:


> No. El que va a Suiza a limpiar los retretes de los señoritos locales.



Imagínate que limpiar vaters en suiza te permite hasta ahorrar algo y en hezpain no te permitiría salir de casapapi y aún así habláis mierda. 
españa está mal por culpa de gentuza como tú. Vete a comer unas bravas congeladas al chino, escoria.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Esa es otra cosa que me revienta de la gente de este país, si ven que te va mal, jeje, jaja, así es la vida, ves que se alegran, si ven que te va bien, te dejan de hablar,...



Esa es otra de las raíces del mal que impiden el desarrollo y progreso (progreso el de verdad) de España y los españoles León de Nemea.

Ese cainismo y envidia al vecino que le va mejor q a ti, y q por verlo hundido en el lodo es capaz de llegar a destruir su propia casa sin importarle las consecuencias, es uno de los principales males ancestrales psicológicos a los que debemos hacer frente los españoles como pueblo si queremos prosperar.

*Acabar de nombrar uno de los siete pecados capitales de los españoles.*


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (7 Ene 2023)

Ejpaña será un desastre, una desgracia, lo pior que hay en el planeta y tal, como les gusta sostener a los que se regodean con ello pero, hasta pa los portugueses es un chollo a día de hoy. 









La rebaja del IVA anima las compras de portugueses en Galicia


Los supermercados de la «raia» aún no perciben un gran incremento de clientes lusos, aunque son más del 30 % del total



www.lavozdegalicia.es




*La rebaja del IVA anima las compras de portugueses en Galicia*


----------



## XRL (7 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> En mi edificio vive Ángela Molina, por ejemplo, la actriz, la zona es muy cara, pero la gente que ves al bajar a la calle cada día es de menos nivel, vas a los restaurantes y cafeterías de abajo y solo te atienden panchitos...
> 
> Es la muerte de un mundo español.



pue normal,quien coño aguanta trabajos de mierda todo el dia por el smi ?

el que esté necesitado

aguantaló tu a ver que te parece


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Imagínate que limpiar vaters en suiza te permite hasta ahorrar algo y en hezpain no te permitiría salir de casapapi y aún así habláis mierda.
> españa está mal por culpa de gentuza como tú. Vete a comer unas bravas congeladas al chino, escoria.



No deberías haberle contestado, ahora vas a pagar las consecuencias y te va a someter a su cansinismo monotemático.

Has sido muy temerario.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> España, a pesar de la evidente degradación moral, SIGUE SIENDO EL MEJOR PAÍS DE EUROPA, con muchísima diferencia
> 
> también a pesar del lloronismo que se ha adueñado de muchos de vosotros



En que es el mejor país de Europa? En calor infernal en verano q hace q un currante sin ayuda externa pueda ir a la piscina dos veces a la semana ?


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Imagínate que limpiar vaters en suiza te permite hasta ahorrar algo y en hezpain no te permitiría salir de casapapi y aún así habláis mierda.
> españa está mal por culpa de gentuza como tú. Vete a comer unas bravas congeladas al chino, escoria.



Pero serás un limpia cacas con piso eso sí.


----------



## friki (7 Ene 2023)

XRL dijo:


> pue normal,quien coño aguanta trabajos de mierda todo el dia por el smi ?
> 
> el que esté necesitado
> 
> aguantaló tu a ver que te parece



Ya pero la culpa de eso es de los sociatas del PPSOE no mía ni de los panchos.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> No deberías haberle contestado, ahora vas a pagar las consecuencias y te va a someter a su cansinismo monotemático.
> 
> Has sido muy temerario.



Me da igual lo q me diga ese trozo de mierda. Limpiar vateres dice. Encima clasista el hijo de mil putas… que escoria humana, macho. 
que fuera de mi país un tío limpiando bayer es me pinte la cara en poder adquisitivo no me enorgullece, francamente.


----------



## opilano (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Ni tú eres Emilio el moro, lo ves compañero??
> Los dos vivimos en una mentira  .



Pero no ibas a dejar de decir chorradas?. Hay que cuidar mas esa palabra, que luego lloras que se te tome el pelo.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero serás un limpia cacas con piso eso sí.



Prefiero ser un limpiamierdas en mi piso q una garrapata pegada a una langosta. Porque no sé quién cojones vive bien en este país a una determinada edad con los sueldos/precios q hay.


----------



## Murray's (7 Ene 2023)




----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

ElMayoL dijo:


> En que es el mejor país de Europa? En calor infernal en verano q hace q un currante sin ayuda externa pueda ir a la piscina dos veces a la semana ?



Hay una YouTuber que es de Dallas y vive en España y en un video contó que la primera vez que se pudo permitir una botella de vino en un restaurante fue en España en Dallas es un lujo solo para ricos. Y cuenta que es cierto que allí se gana más pero el nivel de vida aquí es.muy superior.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Joder pues yo estuve en Suiza y es un puto coñazo, un lugar para jubilados ultra ricos, l gente normal vive sumida en el aburrimiento sin apenas opciones de entretenimiento.



Debes ser un mantenido. Sueldo 1500 y piso de 800. Dime que te sobra para ocio porque o comes macarrones cada día o no te sobra un chavo.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Hay una YouTuber que es de Dallas y vive en España y en un video contó que la primera vez que se pudo permitir una botella de vino en un restaurante fue en España en Dallas es un lujo solo para ricos. Y cuenta que es cierto que allí se gana más pero el nivel de vida aquí es.muy superior.



Ah vale pues ya esta. Tú en qué mundo vives?


----------



## opilano (7 Ene 2023)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Imagínate que limpiar vaters en suiza te permite hasta ahorrar algo y en hezpain no te permitiría salir de casapapi y aún así habláis mierda.
> españa está mal por culpa de gentuza como tú. Vete a comer unas bravas congeladas al chino, escoria.



A mí, al contrario que a tí, españa me la suda.


----------



## XRL (7 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Ya pero la culpa de eso es de los sociatas del PPSOE no mía ni de los panchos.



pues es lo que hay

si en los trabajos pagan cacahuetes pues la gente vive de paguitas

que ni tienes que madrugar,ni aguantar a nadie ni cansarte

vida tranquila


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

Bah paso de contestar más. El nivel de vida es superior. Sobretodo si veraneas en can langosto y vives de él. Entonces es la polla. Cobrando el paro vives de 10 ya q son 800€ solo para ocio.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

opilano dijo:


> A mí, al contrario que a tí, españa me la suda.



En mayo estaré en suiza cuidando vacas. Imagínate lo q me la pela a mi. Ojalá no volver. Solo para ver a la familia y poco más


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Prefiero ser un limpiamierdas en mi piso q una garrapata pegada a una langosta. Porque no sé quién cojones vive bien en este país a una determinada edad con los sueldos/precios q hay.



Sueldo , precios? Por donde vivo a 15 minutos de una de las principales ciudades de España, encuentras pisos por 70, 80k de unos 100 M2, y quien menos gana pasa de los 1200, si tienes pareja el mas matao junta 2400 Merkels, 400 para la hipoteca y te quedan 2000 para vivir mira si puedes ahorrar, ahora sí lo que quieres es vivir en el centro de Madrid o Barna pues con un simple sueldo no te va a llegar, pero como alguien a comentado antes, aquí se llora mucho y se trabaja poco.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Sueldo , precios? Por donde vivo a 15 minutos de una de las principales ciudades de España, encuentras pisos por 70, 80k de unos 100 M2, y quien menos gana pasa de los 1200, si tienes pareja el mas matao junta 2400 Merkels, 400 para la hipoteca y te quedan 2000 para vivir mira si puedes ahorrar, ahora sí lo que quieres es vivir en el centro de Madrid o Barna pues con un simple sueldo no te va a llegar, pero como alguien a comentado antes, aquí se llora mucho y se trabaja poco.



Que eres un mantenido ni cotiza. Adiós


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

Es q es de risa.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

Yo lo q no sé es si eso le pagan por decirlo, vive en matrix o son subnormales. 
creo q habrá de todo. En fin, me largo de este país de mierda.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

Esta gente se lo cree. O que el sol solo sale en hezpain. Es q son muy tontos. Pero bueno, a alguien tendrá que devorar Saturno, no?


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (7 Ene 2023)

Tiene que ser un puto CM joder


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

PERO JI TE TIENEN QUE PONEHHH UN CORASON EN ZUIZA KEEEEE EHHHH. 
Subnormales profundos.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

COMO LAH BRABAH DER CHINO NO HAY MEHON.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

La calidad de vida española es meterte un tinto de verano plus fritanga en una terraza de Badalona oliendo a pis en verano a 38 grados con un 90% de humedad.


----------



## opilano (7 Ene 2023)

ElMayoL dijo:


> En mayo estaré en suiza cuidando vacas. Imagínate lo q me la pela a mi. Ojalá no volver. Solo para ver a la familia y poco más



Llegas tarde, pringao.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

O ir a la piscina MUNISIPAH x 20€ los 4 de la familia y que esté llena de gitanos. 
O veranear siempre a costa de tus padres porque eres un tieso 
O tirar 10 años opositando.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

opilano dijo:


> Llegas tarde, pringao.



Cuéntame más, subnormal.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (7 Ene 2023)

ElMayoL dijo:


> PERO JI TE TIENEN QUE PONEHHH UN CORASON EN ZUIZA KEEEEE EHHHH.
> Subnormales profundos.



Como pagan menos impuestos que aquí, en Suiza no hay escuelas ni hospitales y los enfermos de cáncer fallecen tirados en las aceras de las calles (en las carreteras no porque no hay debido a los bajos impuestos). Se amontonan los cadáveres por no poder pagarse la sanidac y debido a los bajísimos impuestos no hay nadie que los recoja

Me lo ha dicho la PSOE


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Como pagan menos impuestos que aquí, en Suiza no hay escuelas ni hospitales y los enfermos de cáncer fallecen tirados en las aceras de las calles (en las carreteras no porque no hay debido a los bajos impuestos). Se amontonan los cadáveres por no poder pagarse la sanidac y debido a los bajísimos impuestos no hay nadie que los recoja



Como en todos los países salvo HEZpaña que te pone el corazón CHARO entre cigarrillo y cigarrillo.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

Conozco peluqueros q se sacan entre 1000 y 1400 pavos semanales.
En USA obvio. Lol


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (7 Ene 2023)

Salimos más fuertes puto facha


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ene 2023)

Eh. Pero tendrán pagas tío. No están tan mal. Jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## hartman4 (7 Ene 2023)

aqui es imposible emprender tras 3984078578978594 papeles hay 467463567846378678346785 impuestos aqui es IMPOSIBLE.


----------



## keler (7 Ene 2023)

Joder en el norte no veo ni las escenas de inmigración de las que habláis ni las escenas del paraguas. Cada cierto tiempo tengo que bajar a Madrid por temas laborales y es cierto que está lleno de lumpen de otros países. 

Pero aquí tengo una cuidad limpia, los españoles somos mayoría y el precio de la vivienda aún es asumible. Cómo me alegro de vivir con lluvia y frío.

Por cierto, los españoles que viven fuera como el op son enormemente infelices, y darían lo que fuera por volver a su tierra porque allá donde vayan el lumpen extranjero y Panchito son ellos.


----------



## Karma bueno (7 Ene 2023)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Eso que ahora vendrá el narco feijoo y la purria de vox y será doble estercolero



Estais obsesionados en querer limitarlo todo al Real Madrid-Barça, hay futbol mas alla del Real Madrid-Barça...


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (7 Ene 2023)

ya pero en USA un café te cuesta 30 dólares


----------



## friki (7 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Hay una YouTuber que es de Dallas y vive en España y en un video contó que la primera vez que se pudo permitir una botella de vino en un restaurante fue en España en Dallas es un lujo solo para ricos. Y cuenta que es cierto que allí se gana más pero el nivel de vida aquí es.muy superior.



Por favor qué parida. Cualquiera que viva en EEUU se puede permitir una botella de vino. Y cualquiera que viva en el tercer mundo también.

El nivel de vida de Texas es altísimo, su renta per capita es de 64.000$ anuales y el de España 28.000€. El doble.


----------



## 999999999 (7 Ene 2023)

Pues vete a USA, gilipollas

Y pon el coste de vida también y lo que pagarás por la sanidad

Puto subnormal, que sólo veis lo aparentemente bueno, no lo malo


----------



## Honkytonk Man (7 Ene 2023)

Miércoles dijo:


> Seguramente hasta el peseto te habrá metido el rejonazo con la tarifa del aeropuerto a gran Vía....
> 
> Ni en Marruecos me pasó lo que pasa aquí con los Pesetos



Eso está regulado. Son 30 pavos. Donde meten el rejonazo es del aeropuerto a cualquier población de la otra punta, que son 50 y tnatos pavos.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (7 Ene 2023)

999999999 dijo:


> Pues vete a USA, gilipollas
> 
> Y pon el coste de vida también y lo que pagarás por la sanidad
> 
> Puto subnormal, que sólo veis lo aparentemente bueno, no lo malo



exacto, los cafés a 59.99 dólares en el Estarbacs


----------



## XRL (7 Ene 2023)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Habeis probado a iros de putas en suiza, 300 euros los pisos y estan petados!



300€ una puta?


----------



## Honkytonk Man (7 Ene 2023)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> No entiendo a que va la gente al centro de Madrid, si no hay nada que ver, hay la misma mierda que en cualquier sitio de Europa: franquicias, decathlon primark y cafeterías tipo starbucks . Las tiendas que me gustaban visitar han desaparecido hace años, la mítica librería Molina hace años que fue sustituida por una tienda de ropa baratuna.
> 
> Fui a visitar a unos familiares que viven en el centro, y en la Plaza de Ópera a la salida del metro, había un cutre mercadillo navideño y una cola brutal de pobres esperando a recibir no sé que.... me resultó angustioso salir de esa estación por la cantidad de gente que había.



Pues si fuiste en metro a Ópera tampoco serás muy rico. Moverse por el centro de Madrid en taxi es bastante asequible. Cosa distinta es ir de una punta a otra de la ciudad, o de la privincia, como me roca a mí a veces. Prepara entonces los 60 pavos.


----------



## Annunakis (7 Ene 2023)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Estuve en Suiza hace 1 año y tiene mucha decadencia y deterioro respecto a las otras veces . Muchos grafitis en ginebra , mucho negro , de hecho varias veces en el centro de Ginebra querían venderme droga en plena calle . Suciedad que en otras ocasiones no había visto . La decadencia de Suiza es mucho más fuerte . El único país que tira hacia adelante y no se ve decadente es Singapur



Suscribo.
Trabajo para una empresa Suiza y el año pasado he estado allí dos veces en Ginebra y en Zurich... La segunda mucho pero que la primera... Horrorosa la cantidad de mugre que se ve ya por allí.
No hay donde ir en Europa donde no se vea la invasión.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Ene 2023)

ElMayoL dijo:


> La calidad de vida española es meterte un tinto de verano plus fritanga en una terraza de Badalona oliendo a pis en verano a 38 grados con un 90% de humedad.



Yo veraneo en Saint Tropez.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ene 2023)

Pero Franco era malo y tal...


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

opilano dijo:


> Pero no ibas a dejar de decir chorradas?. Hay que cuidar mas esa palabra, que luego lloras que se te tome el pelo.



Mira en eso tienes toda la razón del mundo( la primera cosa sería y con fundamento que dices en todo el día, para que digas que no te reconozco nada), va a parecer que no cumplo lo que prometo, pero tienes que admitir que a ti te gusta la caña, siempre vuelves a por más.

Lo de tomarme el pelo, anda que no te faltan galones a tí para poderme hacer eso.

Venga ahora sí, que mejor tarde que nunca.
Hasta luego.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Solo si has viajado algo te das un poco de cuenta , pero si no has viajado crees que España es lo mejor, porque lo dicen en la TV y el mensaje cala aunque ahora ya no engañan a nadie.
> 
> En España esa sensación de que te están timando o estafado es latente en todas partes, desde el taxis, hasta el de la tienda, el fontanero o albañil, el de la ferreteria, el dentista..o incluso entre familia y amigos y de ámbito de pareja.
> 
> ...



Tu no has pisado marruecos en tu vida.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Por favor qué parida. Cualquiera que viva en EEUU se puede permitir una botella de vino. Y cualquiera que viva en el tercer mundo también.
> 
> El nivel de vida de Texas es altísimo, su renta per capita es de 64.000$ anuales y el de España 28.000€. El doble.



Bueno lo dice ella que vive allí, no yo, pero bueno me ha picado la curiosidad y me he puesto a investigar por internet, y la media de cena sin vino en restaurante medio son entre 60 y 120 dólares, la carta de vinos estaba sobre 15 $ la copa las botellas a partir de 60 la más barata , aún ganando el doble que en España la cena es cuatro veces más car, aquí con 30 o 40 $ euros cenas de lujo y te papás 2 botellas de Rioja sin despeinarse.


----------



## McNulty (7 Ene 2023)

Annunakis dijo:


> Suscribo.
> Trabajo para una empresa Suiza y el año pasado he estado allí dos veces en Ginebra y en Zurich... La segunda mucho pero que la primera... Horrorosa la cantidad de mugre que se ve ya por allí.
> No hay donde ir en Europa donde no se vea la invasión.



Yo con lo que flipé fue con el contraste social que vi. En la estación de trenes de Ginebra por ejemplo, todo lleno de homeless, bastante jóvenes la mayoría. Y dos calles más lejos, chavalines de 20 años con su ferrari y su trajecito Gucci de 5000 euros.

Y muchísimo moronegro por todos lados.


----------



## Miércoles (7 Ene 2023)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Eso está regulado. Son 30 pavos. Donde meten el rejonazo es del aeropuerto a cualquier población de la otra punta, que son 50 y tnatos pavos.



Cuando subes en un pesetas quedas a merced a lo que te quiera meter el peseto, la tarifa está regulada pero si ven que no conoces o creen que no conoces te van a dar la vuelta turística o por donde más tráfico haya, incluso a mí me han sacado suplementos inventados como intentar cobrar por maletas o equipaje.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (7 Ene 2023)

Miércoles dijo:


> Cuando subes en un pesetas quedas a merced a lo que te quiera meter el peseto, la tarifa está regulada pero si ven que no conoces o creen que no conoces te van a dar la vuelta turística o por donde más tráfico haya, incluso a mí me han sacado suplementos inventados como intentar cobrar por maletas o equipaje.



Me refiero a que la carrera Aeropuerto - Interior de la M30 y a la inversa está regulada en 30 euros.


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Esa es otra de las raíces del mal que impiden el desarrollo y progreso (progreso el de verdad) de España y los españoles León de Nemea.
> 
> Ese cainismo y envidia al vecino que le va mejor q a ti, y q por verlo hundido en el lodo es capaz de llegar a destruir su propia casa sin importarle las consecuencias, es uno de los principales males ancestrales psicológicos a los que debemos hacer frente los españoles como pueblo si queremos prosperar.
> 
> *Acabar de nombrar uno de los siete pecados capitales de los españoles.*



La isPain "modesna" decadente nace de la paliza a fostia llena que recibe la isPain de los borbones subnormales (la basura que viene luego de Carlos III) en Trafalgar por una Royal Navy profesionalizada y meritocratizada hasta las cachas. Curiosamente copiando la organización de la armada española que le había pegado antes soberanas palizas.

Los Churruca, Gravina van sabiendo que los van a pimpanear como patos, con sueldos de pagos retrasados por meses y una marineria mal entrenada por la corrupción de un Estado que roba a manos llenas con los amantes de la reina, el Godoy, y ella misma dirigiendo el país como ahora hacen los psoe pp a la manera de un cortijo privado.


----------



## friki (7 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Bueno lo dice ella que vive allí, no yo, pero bueno me ha picado la curiosidad y me he puesto a investigar por internet, y la media de cena sin vino en restaurante medio son entre 60 y 120 dólares, la carta de vinos estaba sobre 15 $ la copa las botellas a partir de 60 la más barata , aún ganando el doble que en España la cena es cuatro veces más car, aquí con 30 o 40 $ euros cenas de lujo y te papás 2 botellas de Rioja sin despeinarse.



Supongo que te refieres a Rachel Anne, que he visto todos sus vídeos desde que empezó. Es una exagerada, y además es que no trabaja. Trabaja de profe en Madrid ganando cuatro perras y vive en su mundo de niña mimada de país rico. Por supuesto que se vive mucho mejor a nivel laboral y económico en Texas que en Madrid, a años luz, pero ella siempre exagera porque le gusta vivir aquí y ser especialita. Yo voy mucho a Malasaña que es donde vive ella y algún día la veré por la calle y se lo diré. He conocido a MUCHAS americanas que han vivido en Madrid y les gusta porque se lo pasan de puta madre y les gustan los tíos españoles y viven una aventura excitante, pero a nivel laboral y económico no hay color y no aguantan mucho tiempo porque aquí no se puede vivir y allí les sobra la pasta salvo que sean panchitos o white trash.


----------



## friki (7 Ene 2023)

Miércoles dijo:


> Cuando subes en un pesetas quedas a merced a lo que te quiera meter el peseto, la tarifa está regulada pero si ven que no conoces o creen que no conoces te van a dar la vuelta turística o por donde más tráfico haya, incluso a mí me han sacado suplementos inventados como intentar cobrar por maletas o equipaje.



Pffff ya me extraña. En Madrid ya no se estafa a los clientes del taxi como en la época de la pobreza.

Yo uso mucho el autobús y lo recomiendo. Yo tengo moto desde los 14 y coche desde los 18, pero viviendo en el centro es un gasto constante, harto de que me roben, me multen, me abollen, los impuestazos, los repuestos, el parking, encontrar sitio para aparcar, el frío, el casco, los guantes, los accidentes (gordos que he tenido varios). El autobús suele ir vacío y es lo más práctico, cómodo, rápido y barato. Cuando conoces las líneas, las paradas, las horas a evitar, es lo mejor que hay, un descanso mental brutal comparado con el coche o la moto.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tu no has pisado marruecos en tu vida.



Marruecos limpió anda y vete a cagar, y el zoco ni más ni menos.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a Rachel Anne, que he visto todos sus vídeos desde que empezó. Es una exagerada, y además es que no trabaja. Trabaja de profe en Madrid ganando cuatro perras y vive en su mundo de niña mimada de país rico. Por supuesto que se vive mucho mejor a nivel laboral y económico en Texas que en Madrid, a años luz, pero ella siempre exagera porque le gusta vivir aquí y ser especialita. Yo voy mucho a Malasaña que es donde vive ella y algún día la veré por la calle y se lo diré. He conocido a MUCHAS americanas que han vivido en Madrid y les gusta porque se lo pasan de puta madre y les gustan los tíos españoles y viven una aventura excitante, pero a nivel laboral y económico no hay color y no aguantan mucho tiempo porque aquí no se puede vivir y allí les sobra la pasta salvo que sean panchitos o white trash.



Si lo comento ella, pero hay más y todos coinciden en el nivel de vida, lo que hace. Aquí allí no lo pueden hacer, por más que allí ganen.


----------



## Progretón (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> La isPain "modesna" decadente nace de la paliza a fostia llena que recibe la isPain de los borbones subnormales (la basura que viene luego de Carlos III) en Trafalgar por una Royal Navy profesionalizada y meritocratizada hasta las cachas. Curiosamente copiando la organización de la armada española que le había pegado antes soberanas palizas.
> 
> Los Churruca, Gravina van sabiendo que los van a pimpanear como patos, con sueldos de pagos retrasados por meses y una marineria mal entrenada por la corrupción de un Estado que roba a manos llenas con los amantes de la reina, el Godoy, y ella misma dirigiendo el país como ahora hacen los psoe pp a la manera de un cortijo privado.



Creo recordar que Pérez Reverte escribió que en la batalla de Trafalgar por cada disparo de cañón de nuestra armada, la marina de la Pérfida Albión hacía tres.

Hoy en España lo mismo que antes, llevando a cabo planes de esos que son "sin fisuras".


----------



## friki (7 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si lo comento ella, pero hay más y todos coinciden en el nivel de vida, lo que hace. Aquí allí no lo pueden hacer, por más que allí ganen.



En serio que estás equivocado. Olvídate de esas cosas que dicen los guiris de países ricos. En Noruega o Suiza o Luxemburgo que son los países más caros, una botella de vino en un restaurante cuesta dinero, pero sus sueldos son proporcionales. Mira, para que te hagas una idea, Luxemburgo es el país de Europa que permite el mayor ahorro del sueldo. Es decir, que con un sueldo normal puedes ahorrar más dinero, una vez cubiertas las necesidades y gastos normales, entre los que entra ir a algún restaurante, vacaciones, etc.

Cuanto más rico es un país más cosas te puedes permitir con un sueldo base de obrero. Más objetos comprar, más veces ir a restaurantes, más vino caro pedir.

Rachel es una niñita que no sale el cascarón y dice cosas para agradar a sus fans panchos y españoles, como hacen todas las que tienen canales de youtube buscando el dinero y la fama. Agradan a su audiencia pobretona con mentiras.

¿Eres pancho?


----------



## SaRmY (7 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Perdón, en que decrece USA? Canadá? Holanda? Alemania?...



En Alemania y Holanda sólo te puedo hablar por noticias ya que no frecuento esos países, pero la pérdida de poder adquisitivo entre sus ciudadanos debe ser bastante importante por la inflación que tienen, la devaluación del € y la enorme subida de los costes energéticos y cierre de industrias, han llevado hasta tal punto que decenas de miles de ciudadanos quieren que se vuelva a comprar gas barato y petróleo a Rusia. Luego podemos hablar de las expropiaciones discrecionales que están haciendo el gobierno Holandés a decenas de miles de agricultores y ganaderos. Pero en Canadá que es dónde estoy actualmente, ya te puedo asegurar que se vive peor que hace 10 años, los salarios no han subido ni por asomo al mismo nivel que lo ha hecho el coste de vida y aunque aquí energía no ha subido mucho sí lo ha hecho la comida y sobre todo la vivienda se ha convertido en un imposible hasta tal punto que Justin ha prohibido comprar vivienda a extranjeros en todo Canadá y luego ya mejor no hablar de leyes woke que nos han colado en los últimos años con la consiguiente pérdida de derechos y libertades (fomento de la eutanasia, control y bloqueo de cuentas bancarias, te quitan la custodia y puedes ir a prisión si te denuncian por darle un cachete a tus hijos, si le llamas esquimal a un inuit, etc.)

Y luego en USA que estuve este año, veo cada vez más grande la brecha entre ricos y pobres y ciudades como New York las veo con más vagabundos y lumpen que hace años, por no hablar que la subida de tipos que está haciendo un destrozo a buena parte de Americanos que tiran de crédito para su día a día. Quizás en USA por la fortaleza del dólar es dónde mejor se está llevando este declive generalizado.


----------



## friki (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> La isPain "modesna" decadente nace de la paliza a fostia llena que recibe la isPain de los borbones subnormales (la basura que viene luego de Carlos III) en Trafalgar por una Royal Navy profesionalizada y meritocratizada hasta las cachas. Curiosamente copiando la organización de la armada española que le había pegado antes soberanas palizas.
> 
> Los Churruca, Gravina van sabiendo que los van a pimpanear como patos, con sueldos de pagos retrasados por meses y una marineria mal entrenada por la corrupción de un Estado que roba a manos llenas con los amantes de la reina, el Godoy, y ella misma dirigiendo el país como ahora hacen los psoe pp a la manera de un cortijo privado.



Pero qué imbécil y qué puta mierda eres hijo de puta. Cómo te las das de algo siendo mierda, una puta rata prorrusa. Es que no hay que mirar mucho más, un prorruso es tal puta escoria analfabeta de clase baja, tal miserable lumpen obrero palurdo, tal mierdaza que es imposible que engañes a nadie dándotelas de algo. No paras de inventar mierdas siendo un puto lumpen obrero perdedor y fracasado, quemado y solitario amargado y un hijo de puta de tal calibre que esperamos que te mueras cuanto antes PUTA RATA del kremlin. TRAIDOR. MISERABLE. RATA. LUMPEN GUARRO SUCIO


----------



## -V_ (7 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues imagina estar aquí todo el año remando por poco más del SMI, y sin catar mujeres desde hace años.
> Así estamos muchos.



Tal cual

Demasiado bien estamos de la cabeza


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (7 Ene 2023)

Son paguiteros, langostas, rentistas, muertos de hambre, o todo a la vez,... No te pudes explicar que sean tan mentirosos y subnormales.

España es el país desarrollado con el poder adquisitivo más bajo, y que me pongas la excusa de New York o California, todavía, pero en Texas es todo más barato que en España, TODO, yo viví en California, y la mayoría de cosas(excepto las casas) eran más baratas que en España, pues imaginaros Texas, que con el precio de un piso en Madrid, te compras alli un chalet individual y enorme.

Tengo clarisimo que este tipo de gente son el PROBLEMA de España, ya que son tuertos, y es uno de los motivos por el que te das cuenta de que España no tiene solución, ya que un enfermo que cree que está bien, no se le puede ayudar, no se ni como os molestais en contestarles.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

Ay, no te queda nada... vas de listo, ya te pondrán los suizos en tu sitio, no te preocupes



ElMayoL dijo:


> En mayo estaré en suiza cuidando vacas. Imagínate lo q me la pela a mi. Ojalá no volver. Solo para ver a la familia y poco más


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



Esta toda Europa igual, ve a Londres, Berlín, Roma, París y vas a flipar de pobrismo y moronegrismo.

Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.

Hemos llenado nuestras capitales de extranjeros sin formación y con antecedentes penales y a nuestros propios compatriotas les hemos quitado la industria, el empleo y la dignidad de la familia, la patria y Dios.

Y todo esto no ha hecho mas que empezar.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

Perez Reverte, el leyendanegrista cuñao premium, vaya referente... 



Progretón dijo:


> Creo recordar que Pérez Reverte escribió que en la batalla de Trafalgar por cada disparo de cañón de nuestra armada, la marina de la Pérfida Albión hacía tres.
> 
> Hoy en España lo mismo que antes, llevando a cabo planes de esos que son "sin fisuras".


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Ene 2023)

En mis pueblo está todo igual que siempre


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Son paguiteros, langostas, rentistas, muertos de hambre, o todo a la vez,... No te pudes explicar que sean tan mentirosos y subnormales.
> 
> España es el país desarrollado con el poder adquisitivo más bajo, y que me pongas la excusa de New York o California, todavía, pero en Texas es todo más barato que en España, TODO, yo viví en California, y la mayoría de cosas(excepto las casas) eran más baratas que en España, pues imaginaros Texas, que con el precio de un piso en Madrid, te compras alli un chalet individual y enorme.
> 
> Tengo clarisimo que este tipo de gente son el PROBLEMA de España, ya que son tuertos, y es uno de los motivos por el que te das cuenta de que España no tiene solución, ya que un enfermo que cree que está bien, no se le puede ayudar, no se ni como os molestais en contestarles.



Volverías a irte a vivir allí León?? Como fue tu experiencia por EEUU y con sus gentes??


----------



## Progretón (7 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Perez Reverte, el leyendanegrista cuñao premium, vaya referente...



Una de las razones de la decadencia española. El españoleo, el no saber pensar y preferir el _ad hominen._

En la Pérfida Albión de aquella época sabían pensar y ante una cuestión como esta no discutían si Smith era un _cuñao_ o no. Puede que Smith fuese un _cuñao_ de la hostia, puede que no lo fuese; en todo caso lo importante era comprobar si una afirmación de ese calibre era cierta o no y proceder en consecuencia.

¿En la batalla de Trafalgar hacían los putos ingleses tres disparos por cada uno que hacían los nuestros? Responda a eso y en caso de que no esté en lo cierto, no tendré inconveniente en comerme mi _owned_. Esto no va de Pérez Reverte, un tipo que, por otra parte, me cae antipático.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

calzonazos dijo:


> esa es otra no sé cómo su foro no termina en ch como se digna de interactuar con españoles con lo especial que es esta puta mierda seca



Trata de sentirse superior, clásico resentido... Es un síndrome similar al de los separatistas, si fueran coherentes podrían independizarse al menos virtualmente

La posibilidad B es que sea un agente pagado para intentar desmoralizar, tipo a Pierde y varios más del foro (estoy empezando a sospechar que otra firma muy popular también lo es).

Al final los que tenemos algo de vida en otros países podemos percibir que el patrón, incluso los argumentarios, es casi calcado.
Empecé acogerle manía a los pro rusquis pirque vi ese mismo hilo conductor en las tres lenguas en que me defiendo y tengo vida...


----------



## Truman de Incognito (7 Ene 2023)

Shudra dijo:


> Sin quitar la razón a todo lo que se ha escrito tengo que comentar algunas cosas que, aunque sean de perogrullo, conviene no olvidar:
> -Antes de la invasión moronegra del 2000 los españoles ya eran un pueblo decadente, empastillado, con bajísima natalidad y ruidoso, muy ruidoso. Por alguna razón el repugnante español medio no solo es incapaz de meterse en casita a dormir cuando cae el sol, sino que impide a sus vecinos que duerman también. Es una especie de hijoputismo crónico incurable: yo no duermo y tú tampoco. Música, la puta tele a todo trapo, las mujeres con tacones, la fiesta y la cultura del salir a la calle y no poder estar en casa leyendo o haciéndose una paja ni cinco minutos. Hay que salir a la calle y hacer ruido.
> El español es un ser repulsivo, colectivista y sin autoestima. Tiene que salir a la calle a relacionarse porque es incapaz de quedarse en casa con un libro o en el ordenador. Tiene que estar en la plaza todo el puto día. Esto se ha disparado con los moronegros y panchitos, que son como españoles con esteroides; dos veces más ruidosos, sucios y palurdos. Pero tengamos en cuenta que el español ya es de por sí maleducado, pendenciero, malhablado, gitanuzo, gritón y sumiso con el poder. Los 6 o 7 millones de tercermundistas que han llegado no hacen sino sumar porcentaje al hándicap que el país ya venía arrastrando.
> -La sumisión mítica del español hacia el poder es legendaria y no va a ir a peor porque los españoles sean minoría étnica en su propio país. Este pueblo ha mantenido de gratis durante 2000 años a la Iglesia Católica y la monarquía, instituciones que no han pegado clavo y han vivido parasitando a los trabajadores toda la puta vida. Ahora hacen los mismo con los políticos. Antes les prometían el paraíso y ahora una paguilla o una pensión pero el problema es el mismo de siempre: dame pan y llámame tonto. Si el poder me da algo pues cojonudo, aunque sean 200 euros o la promesa de ultratumba.
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2023)

Cuando veo un Español en la vida realque habla así de su país automáticamente me echo mano a la cartera y corto toda posibilidad de interacción

Menos mal que aún sóis minoría, pero alguno me he encontrado por el mundo



HvK dijo:


> Expaña,el país de los notarios, de los registradores;de los pesetos estafadores; el país de los caballeros canicías; el paísde los funcivagos y las funcicharos; de las estanqueras;de las admones de lotería, de la cutre lotería de Navidad repartiendo migajas y pobrismo entre los pobres; el país con más covidiotas por metro cuadrado de Europa; el país de los follaperros, el país con más mierdas de perro en las calles por metro cuadrado; el país donde ganar 1500 al mes para muchos paisanos ya es "ganar un pastón"; el país de latelebasura y el cotilleo como modo de ocio y de vida; el país donde trabajar se considera poco menos que una tortura china propia de gilipollas; el país de gordas chonis gritando "eh,eh,ehhhhhh"; el país con más sinvergüenzas y estafadores por metro cuadrado después de Argentina...
> 
> En fin, Expaña, bienvenidos al segundo mundo, y camino del tercero.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Perez Reverte, el leyendanegrista cuñao premium, vaya referente...



Chapó, se lo iba a decir ahora a Progretón, pero te me adelantaste, que no se fiara mucho de Reverte, porque aunque quizás mantega el rigor histórico en alguna de sus obras, es un leyenda negrista afrancesado, no lo trago, no es de fiar.


----------



## Castrol36 (7 Ene 2023)

Yo he estado en Suiza y lo que hay es un cojón de Chinos. Seguro que se les sale la pasta por las orejas a los cabrones


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> En serio que estás equivocado. Olvídate de esas cosas que dicen los guiris de países ricos. En Noruega o Suiza o Luxemburgo que son los países más caros, una botella de vino en un restaurante cuesta dinero, pero sus sueldos son proporcionales. Mira, para que te hagas una idea, Luxemburgo es el país de Europa que permite el mayor ahorro del sueldo. Es decir, que con un sueldo normal puedes ahorrar más dinero, una vez cubiertas las necesidades y gastos normales, entre los que entra ir a algún restaurante, vacaciones, etc.
> 
> Cuanto más rico es un país más cosas te puedes permitir con un sueldo base de obrero. Más objetos comprar, más veces ir a restaurantes, más vino caro pedir.
> 
> ...



De proporcionales nada, a finales de los 90 estuve una temporada trabajando en Oslo, y una cerveza era el equivalente a 1500 pts cuando en España te costaba 100 pts , y en Noruega no ganaban 15 veces más, en esa época salía de fiesta en España y me hinchaba a cubatas allí el alcohol se cobraba por medidas y un cubata eran al menos dos medidas y te salía por 4000 o 5000 pts cuando aquí en cualquier bar te cobraban 400 pts, y en cenas y comidas idem aunque ahí no recuerdo cuánto era porque lo pagaba la empresa, conocí a un español que tenía un restaurante que estaba. 40 años allí y me dijo que si no fuera porque sus hijos y su mujer eran de allí se volvía a alicante pero rápido, y eso que tenía allí un restaurante.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (7 Ene 2023)

Castrol36 dijo:


> Yo he estado en Suiza y lo que hay es un cojón de Chinos. Seguro que se les sale la pasta por las orejas a los cabrones



Y yo que pensaba que el país de Europa que más gustaba a los Chinos era España.


----------



## Murray's (7 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> De proporcionales nada, a finales de los 90 estuve una temporada trabajando en Oslo, y una cerveza era el equivalente a 1500 pts cuando en España te costaba 100 pts , y en Noruega no ganaban 15 veces más, en esa época salía de fiesta en España y me hinchaba a cubatas allí el alcohol se cobraba por medidas y un cubata eran al menos dos medidas y te salía por 4000 o 5000 pts cuando aquí en cualquier bar te cobraban 400 pts, y en cenas y comidas idem aunque ahí no recuerdo cuánto era porque lo pagaba la empresa, conocí a un español que tenía un restaurante que estaba. 40 años allí y me dijo que si no fuera porque sus hijos y su mujer eran de allí se volvía a alicante pero rápido, y eso que tenía allí un restaurante.



Claro en los 90 ...

Sal de copas ahora en España, a 5€ las cervezas y 10€cubata como minimo y sueldos de 1000€.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Claro en los 90 ...
> 
> Sal de copas ahora en España, a 5€ las cervezas y 10€cubata como minimo y sueldos de 1000€.



Vale, cuando costará ahora en Oslo un cubata, o allí no han subido los precios?


----------



## friki (7 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> De proporcionales nada, a finales de los 90 estuve una temporada trabajando en Oslo, y una cerveza era el equivalente a 1500 pts cuando en España te costaba 100 pts , y en Noruega no ganaban 15 veces más, en esa época salía de fiesta en España y me hinchaba a cubatas allí el alcohol se cobraba por medidas y un cubata eran al menos dos medidas y te salía por 4000 o 5000 pts cuando aquí en cualquier bar te cobraban 400 pts, y en cenas y comidas idem aunque ahí no recuerdo cuánto era porque lo pagaba la empresa, conocí a un español que tenía un restaurante que estaba. 40 años allí y me dijo que si no fuera porque sus hijos y su mujer eran de allí se volvía a alicante pero rápido, y eso que tenía allí un restaurante.



Jajaja payaso mentiroso no costaba 100kr una cerveza en los 90 ni de puta coña, y estarías trabajando de ayudante de cocina ganando lo mínimo si no podías permitirte salir.

Decís paridas de rojos que no engañáis a nadie.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Jajaja payaso mentiroso no costaba 100kr una cerveza en los 90 ni de puta coña, y estarías trabajando de ayudante de cocina ganando lo mínimo si no podías permitirte salir.
> 
> Decís paridas de rojos que no engañáis a nadie.



Rojo será tu puta madre, tu que coño vas a saber cuantas coronas costaba una cerveza si nunca has estado allí, 1500pts la cerveza y 1500 pts el paquete de malboro cuando aquí no llegaría ni a 300pts, y no no estaba de ayudante de cocina, trabajaba para el grupo Inditex montando tiendas de Máximo Duty, y si la ropa valía lo mismo que aquí, la herramienta, electrónica etc, pero todo lo que fuera ocio que pudieses hacer en España allí si no eras rico imposible.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

Si seguro?, echa cuentas, si salir a cenar te cuesta 10 veces mas, seguro que para ciertas cosas no te rinde más el sueldo aquí que en otro sitio?


----------



## el tio orquestas (7 Ene 2023)

opilano dijo:


> No. El que va a Suiza a limpiar los retretes de los señoritos locales.



Por cierto, ¿algún problema con limpiar retretes con tal de salir de este país de mierda?


----------



## friki (7 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Rojo será tu puta madre, tu que coño vas a saber cuantas coronas costaba una cerveza si nunca has estado allí, 1500pts la cerveza y 1500 pts el paquete de malboro cuando aquí no llegaría ni a 300pts, y no no estaba de ayudante de cocina, trabajaba para el grupo Inditex montando tiendas de Máximo Duty, y si la ropa valía lo mismo que aquí, la herramienta, electrónica etc, pero todo lo que fuera ocio que pudieses hacer en España allí si no eras rico imposible.



¿Pero tú eres idiota? ¿Tú por qué piensas que eres el único que ha estado allí si lo conozco desde antes que tú, retrasado mental? Yo viví en Estocolmo en los 90 mongólico, no me intentes meter mierda de rojo.

Y estás MINTIENDO, en Noruega en los 90 no costaba 100 coronas la cerveza PAYASO, al menos no en los bares normales, podía costarte eso en discotecas como te cuesta una pasta en todas partes.


----------



## R2rito (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Lo del ruido revela mejor que nada el grado de hijoputismo e incivismo de la poblaciòn hezpañorda. En Suiza el silencio para dormir y en festivos es sagrado.



Suiza es un tostón. Mucho. Y los suizos son unos rancios. Dicho esto, viviría allí si he de hacer dinero. Pero me iría con mi bolsa de francos a un sitio más caliente en cuanto pudiera.


----------



## Ivar (7 Ene 2023)

The near is end dijo:


> No se que España percibes tu, probablemente este en tu delirante imaginacion. Aqui en la zona de Sevilla y area metropolitana y campiña no hay un sitio libre para comer en segun que fechas, todo a tope. Regalos agotados en muchas tiendas( por ejemplo juegos de la switch para peques). Mareas humanas por el Centro y buen ambiente ALEGRE en general.. Eres un fabulador.Roscones agotados en el Lidl ayer



Te vas al ignore por ser tan maricón de decir "peques". Y además sevillano que jamás he conocido a uno normal.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> ¿Pero tú eres idiota? ¿Tú por qué piensas que eres el único que ha estado allí si lo conozco desde antes que tú, retrasado mental? Yo viví en Estocolmo en los 90 mongólico, no me intentes meter mierda de rojo.
> 
> Y estás MINTIENDO, en Noruega en los 90 no costaba 100 coronas la cerveza PAYASO, al menos no en los bares normales, podía costarte eso en discotecas como te cuesta una pasta en todas partes.



Tú has estado viviendo en estopollas anormal.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> ¿Pero tú eres idiota? ¿Tú por qué piensas que eres el único que ha estado allí si lo conozco desde antes que tú, retrasado mental? Yo viví en Estocolmo en los 90 mongólico, no me intentes meter mierda de rojo.
> 
> Y estás MINTIENDO, en Noruega en los 90 no costaba 100 coronas la cerveza PAYASO, al menos no en los bares normales, podía costarte eso en discotecas como te cuesta una pasta en todas partes.



Mira subnormal, estoy hasta los cojones de los llorones que no hacen más que despotricar de España por la única razón de que a ellos les va como una mierda y se han tenido que ir a fregar perolas a un restaurante de mala muerte en Hamburgo o de cualquier ciudad europea, que sepas que a mucha gente nos va bien, que ahora mismo no me iría a ningún país del mundo, que lo que he conseguido aquí y lo que he disfrutado aquí no lo hubiera hecho en ningún lugar del mundo, sigue llorando muy fuerte a ver si te oye alguien y te da una oportunidad, mientras tanto si te vas a otro sitio , recuerda cerrar al salir.


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Son paguiteros, langostas, rentistas, muertos de hambre, o todo a la vez,... No te pudes explicar que sean tan mentirosos y subnormales.
> 
> España es el país desarrollado con el poder adquisitivo más bajo, y que me pongas la excusa de New York o California, todavía, pero en Texas es todo más barato que en España, TODO, yo viví en California, y la mayoría de cosas(excepto las casas) eran más baratas que en España, pues imaginaros Texas, que con el precio de un piso en Madrid, te compras alli un chalet individual y enorme.
> 
> Tengo clarisimo que este tipo de gente son el PROBLEMA de España, ya que son tuertos, y es uno de los motivos por el que te das cuenta de que España no tiene solución, ya que un enfermo que cree que está bien, no se le puede ayudar, no se ni como os molestais en contestarles.



El ispainol medio es un pobre diablo muerto hambre, que para un suizo viene a ser economicamente hablando como un refugiado sirio o un patero africano para un andalu, visto asi con luces largas poca diferencia hay. En detalle, pues, sí el ispainolito vive en un zulo malísimo hiperburbujeado, tiene un trabajito SMI y no llega a fin de mes si en vez de latas y comida industrial tira de alimento fresco. Desde Suiza, isPain es ya un país del tercermundo, eso lo ven ellos ya cuando van de turistas a isPain y aquí sacan series cutrillas alemanas, austriacas y suizas romanticonas donde los personajes se van a isPain de vacaciones y la ponen como si fuera Cuba o Colombia


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (7 Ene 2023)

Vemos el mundo como reflejo de nuestro interior.
España está genial, yo solo salgo lo justo y necesario de casa, y tan bien.


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Esta toda Europa igual, ve a Londres, Berlín, Roma, París y vas a flipar de pobrismo y moronegrismo.
> 
> Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.
> 
> ...



Ispain acabará por ser una extensión de lo peor de Marruecos y Panchitolandia. Estando en Tánger ya se ve que han limpiado aquello de criminales, menas, delincuentes y demás fauna mandándolos a decenas de miles a isPain. Vamos como que te lo cuentan alli mismo y se rien.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> que sepas que a mucha gente nos va bien, que ahora mismo no me iría a ningún país del mundo, que lo que he conseguido aquí y lo que he disfrutado aquí no lo hubiera hecho en ningún lugar del mundo, sigue llorando muy fuerte a ver si te oye alguien y te da una oportunidad, mientras tanto si te vas a otro sitio , recuerda cerrar al salir.



Eso que dices es tan relativo.
Depende de si empiezas de cero en la vida o vienes de una familia bien.
Depende del lugar donde vives.
Depende de tu nivel de estudios.
Etc, etc.

Hay quien llama "me va bien" a ser un abogado que se gana 3000€ al mes y vive en un apartamento ya pagado en una ciudad de provincias.

A la gente que le va muy muy bien es España es gente que ya nació con dinero bajo el brazo, nada más.
No olvides que el IRPF en España para quien gana dinero de verdad es 47%.


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

Los sueldos esos medios buenos de isPain son los que les dan de ayudas sociales a lo más menesterosos. Como que el 90% de los ispainoles recibirian cupones de alimentos en USA.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Eso que dices es tan relativo.
> Depende de si empiezas de cero en la vida o vienes de una familia bien.
> Depende del lugar donde vives.
> Depende de tu nivel de estudios.
> ...



Para mi ir bien es ganar lo suficiente para no tener que preocuparme por si se me rompe el coche o por si sube la luz o el gas, y si me apetece irme de cena con la familia irme y cuando tengo vacaciones poder irme de viaje si me apetece, o si me apetece comprarme una bicicleta comprarmela y si necesito cambiar de ordenador hacerlo, eso es para mí vivir bien, y no me quitan un 47, me quitan un 19


----------



## 999999999 (7 Ene 2023)

Q


pacomer dijo:


> El ispainol medio es un pobre diablo muerto hambre, que para un suizo viene a ser economicamente hablando como un refugiado sirio o un patero africano para un andalu, visto asi con luces largas poca diferencia hay. En detalle, pues, sí el ispainolito vive en un zulo malísimo hiperburbujeado, tiene un trabajito SMI y no llega a fin de mes si en vez de latas y comida industrial tira de alimento fresco. Desde Suiza, isPain es ya un país del tercermundo, eso lo ven ellos ya cuando van de turistas a isPain y aquí sacan series cutrillas alemanas, austriacas y suizas romanticonas donde los personajes se van a isPain de vacaciones y la ponen como si fuera Cuba o Colombia



Pues quédate en Suiza y no vengas, pedazo de gilipollas...

Pero es que es aburrida, cara y en invierno no mola, verdad?
Y encima lejos de la familia

Vete a cagar, puto subnormal


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ene 2023)

B. Golani dijo:


> me imagino que estaras en la Armada Suiza



tienen minimo 10 patrulleras.


----------



## friki (7 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Tú has estado viviendo en estopollas anormal.



Y vuelve el idiota a por más ostias. Tontazo que te he humillado demostrando tus mentiras de PUTO ROJO matao muerto de hambre.

No dices más que GILIPOLLECES.

Puto lumpen que se atreve a decir que el poder adquisitivo de ni más ni menos que TEJAS, NORUEGA y demás regiones super-ricas es inferior al de España porque no pueden pagarse vino en un restaurante o una cerveza en un bar.

¿PERO TÚ ERES PUTO IMBÉCIL???


----------



## Trotamo (7 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Para un suizo estándar un hezpanol no pasa de vulgar cobriso.
> 
> Les ensucia su idílico decorado que tapa sus cimientos hechos de corrupción y todo el dinero vergonzante del planeta.



Los suizos muy pacíficos y muy civilizados ellos. Pero bien que se llevaban con los nazis, a los que dejaron y facilitaron atravesar su territorio a las divisiones nazis y a todos sus escalones logísticos y de mantenimiento.
Y hoy día bien que les gusta a los suizos venir en verano a España para disfrutar.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Y vuelve el idiota a por más ostias. Tontazo que te he humillado demostrando tus mentiras de PUTO ROJO matao muerto de hambre.
> 
> No dices más que GILIPOLLECES.
> 
> ...



Tú que vas a demostrar, lo único que has demostrado es tu retraso, quien a dicho que el poder adquisitivo en España sea mejor, lo que yo he dicho es que el nivel de vida no tiene nada que envidiar, por muchos factores, clima, comida asequible, ofertas de ocio etc, tu vete a mamar polla nórdica que se ve es lo tuyo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Para mi ir bien es ganar lo suficiente para no tener que preocuparme por si se me rompe el coche o por si sube la luz o el gas, y si me apetece irme de cena con la familia irme y cuando tengo vacaciones poder irme de viaje si me apetece, o si me apetece comprarme una bicicleta comprarmela y si necesito cambiar de ordenador hacerlo, eso es para mí vivir bien, y no me quitan un 47, me quitan un 19



Un 19%....pufff...eso son ingresos bastante bajos no?


----------



## opilano (7 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Mira en eso tienes toda la razón del mundo( la primera cosa sería y con fundamento que dices en todo el día, para que digas que no te reconozco nada), va a parecer que no cumplo lo que prometo, pero tienes que admitir que a ti te gusta la caña, siempre vuelves a por más.
> 
> Lo de tomarme el pelo, anda que no te faltan galones a tí para poderme hacer eso.
> 
> ...



A leer tebeos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Ene 2023)

Este país es un puto agujero de rojos, moros, sudacas y negros


----------



## opilano (7 Ene 2023)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿algún problema con limpiar retretes con tal de salir de este país de mierda?



Ninguno si el que lo hace no se avergüenza por ello.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Ene 2023)

Trotamo dijo:


> Los suizos muy pacíficos y muy civilizados ellos. Pero bien que se llevaban con los nazis, a los que dejaron y facilitaron atravesar su territorio a las divisiones nazis y a todos sus escalones logísticos y de mantenimiento.
> Y hoy día bien que les gusta a los suizos venir en verano a España para disfrutar.



Bien por los suizos, todo lo nazi, es bueno por definición


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ene 2023)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Un 19%....pufff...eso son ingresos bastante bajos no?



Pues 40k al año, con casa pagada más 25k de mi señora son 65k al año, a mi me sobra de lejos de hecho me estoy haciendo otra casa que pagare con los alquileres de dos viviendas la que vivo ahora y otra.


----------



## B. Golani (7 Ene 2023)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> tienen minimo 10 patrulleras.



una pregunta , kazajstan tiene barcos que puedan ir navegando hasta el oceano pacifico ??


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Ispain acabará por ser una extensión de lo peor de Marruecos y Panchitolandia. Estando en Tánger ya se ve que han limpiado aquello de criminales, menas, delincuentes y demás fauna mandándolos a decenas de miles a isPain. Vamos como que te lo cuentan alli mismo y se rien.



Igual que la Merde de la France que acabará siendo Argelia. Toda Europa esta condenada.


----------



## pacomer (7 Ene 2023)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Igual que la Merde de la France que acabará siendo Argelia. Toda Europa esta condenada.



Hay mucha basura que limpiar, pero mientras por ahí arriba ya están cerrando el candado, isPain se traga a millones sin que nadie proteste una mierda.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (7 Ene 2023)

Shy dijo:


> ¿Pero de qué cojones estás hablando, flipao?



Sí, la carrera que le hizo fue un poco extraña ::


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ene 2023)

B. Golani dijo:


> una pregunta , kazajstan tiene barcos que puedan ir navegando hasta el oceano pacifico ??



por el volga don es posible. Vas a tardar un ratito.


----------



## xagt (7 Ene 2023)

Shudra dijo:


> Sin quitar la razón a todo lo que se ha escrito tengo que comentar algunas cosas que, aunque sean de perogrullo, conviene no olvidar:
> -Antes de la invasión moronegra del 2000 los españoles ya eran un pueblo decadente, empastillado, con bajísima natalidad y ruidoso, muy ruidoso. Por alguna razón el repugnante español medio no solo es incapaz de meterse en casita a dormir cuando cae el sol, sino que impide a sus vecinos que duerman también. Es una especie de hijoputismo crónico incurable: yo no duermo y tú tampoco. Música, la puta tele a todo trapo, las mujeres con tacones, la fiesta y la cultura del salir a la calle y no poder estar en casa leyendo o haciéndose una paja ni cinco minutos. Hay que salir a la calle y hacer ruido.
> El español es un ser repulsivo, colectivista y sin autoestima. Tiene que salir a la calle a relacionarse porque es incapaz de quedarse en casa con un libro o en el ordenador. Tiene que estar en la plaza todo el puto día. Esto se ha disparado con los moronegros y panchitos, que son como españoles con esteroides; dos veces más ruidosos, sucios y palurdos. Pero tengamos en cuenta que el español ya es de por sí maleducado, pendenciero, malhablado, gitanuzo, gritón y sumiso con el poder. Los 6 o 7 millones de tercermundistas que han llegado no hacen sino sumar porcentaje al hándicap que el país ya venía arrastrando.
> -La sumisión mítica del español hacia el poder es legendaria y no va a ir a peor porque los españoles sean minoría étnica en su propio país. Este pueblo ha mantenido de gratis durante 2000 años a la Iglesia Católica y la monarquía, instituciones que no han pegado clavo y han vivido parasitando a los trabajadores toda la puta vida. Ahora hacen los mismo con los políticos. Antes les prometían el paraíso y ahora una paguilla o una pensión pero el problema es el mismo de siempre: dame pan y llámame tonto. Si el poder me da algo pues cojonudo, aunque sean 200 euros o la promesa de ultratumba.
> ...



+10000. Aplausos


----------



## B. Golani (7 Ene 2023)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> por el volga don es posible. Vas a tardar un ratito.



es posible y el intercambio de mercancias es considerable


----------



## xagt (7 Ene 2023)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Esa es otra cosa que me revienta de la gente de este país, si ven que te va mal, jeje, jaja, así es la vida, ves que se alegran, si ven que te va bien, te dejan de hablar,...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Y si te va bien, esperando a que te vuelva ir mal. Incluso se ve este tipo de actitud y pensamiento, en gente universitaria, que se supone que deberían tener una mentalidad más avanzada.


----------



## Reiksguard (7 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues imagina estar aquí todo el año remando por poco más del SMI, y sin catar mujeres desde hace años.
> Así estamos muchos.



Tú eres lumpen.


----------



## Reiksguard (7 Ene 2023)

Es muy repugnante ver jóvenes y tañeros españoles disfrazados de traperos imitando a negros.

Habría que fusilarles. Lúmpenes de mierda. No deberían tener ni para comer.

_Eeh eeh eeh, bro..._

Escoria.


----------



## 999999999 (7 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Hay mucha basura que limpiar, pero mientras por ahí arriba ya están cerrando el candado, isPain se traga a millones sin que nadie proteste una mierda.



Eso mismo pensarán los suizos de los españoles como tú

ATPC al ignore, PAYASO!


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Ni que un suizo tuviera el poder de decisión sobre lo que es un cobrizo y lo que no, a ver si dejamos los complejos en ese sentido anda, que lo único que me puede provocar que un suizo me diga eso a mi, es que me ría en su cara, y si el tiene paraíso natural con montañas yo tbien y los autóctonos de aquí no desentonan con el paisaje ni son cobrizos, nunca he entendido estos comentarios en el foro, ni tan siquiera aunque fueran reales.
> Un europeo llamando a otro europeo cobrizo o moro?, Como no me iba a echar a reir si me llamarán eso.



Ríete pero es real.
Otra cosa es la paradoja que se hayan llenado de cobrisos de verdad, no más.


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Ene 2023)

Trotamo dijo:


> Los suizos muy pacíficos y muy civilizados ellos. Pero bien que se llevaban con los nazis, a los que dejaron y facilitaron atravesar su territorio a las divisiones nazis y a todos sus escalones logísticos y de mantenimiento.
> Y hoy día bien que les gusta a los suizos venir en verano a España para disfrutar.



No veo tantos. Quizá las playas de Italia o Croacia les pillen más cerca.


----------



## The near is end (8 Ene 2023)

999999999 dijo:


> Q
> 
> 
> Pues quédate en Suiza y no vengas, pedazo de gilipollas...
> ...



El Pacomer ese es un lerdo. vive MEJOR un español en Malaga con su sueldecito de 2100 netos que un suizo aleman etc. A ver si se entera el mermao. No todo es el dinero, ni muchiiiiiisimo menos. Playa desde mayo a octubre, con los nenes bañandose y tu con ellos o en el chiringo comiendo pescado sacado del mar ayer. Es un ejemplo. Otro, salir en bicicleta todo el año excepto 2 meses y no congelarte. Otro, el ambiente de la Costa de Sol, de Malaga, Sevilla, Granada Alpujarras Sierra Nevada y sus mujeres guapisimas, las andaluzas que decir....Quedate con tus suizos.


----------



## pacomer (8 Ene 2023)

The near is end dijo:


> El Pacomer ese es un lerdo. vive MEJOR un español en Malaga con su sueldecito de 2100 netos que un suizo aleman etc. A ver si se entera el mermao. No todo es el dinero, ni muchiiiiiisimo menos. Playa desde mayo a octubre, con los nenes bañandose y tu con ellos o en el chiringo comiendo pescado sacado del mar ayer. Es un ejemplo. Otro, salir en bicicleta todo el año excepto 2 meses y no congelarte. Otro, el ambiente de la Costa de Sol, de Malaga, Sevilla, Granada Alpujarras Sierra Nevada y sus mujeres guapisimas, las andaluzas que decir....Quedate con tus suizos.



Si te lees de nuevo el post inicial, esta vez sin que estés fumao, he escrito que en Gran Canaria en el resort del enclave de Mogán, estuve de maravilla. Además yo puedo en cualquier momento venirme un par de meses y gestionar todo en remoto. Desde luego alMagret, Warcelona no las piso más que lo necesario. El ruido, la suciedad y tanto mongrel suelto, me ponen enfermo de inmediato. 

Venga a cagarla, sin acritud.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Ene 2023)

The near is end dijo:


> El Pacomer ese es un lerdo. vive MEJOR un español en Malaga con su sueldecito de 2100 netos que un suizo aleman etc. A ver si se entera el mermao. No todo es el dinero, ni muchiiiiiisimo menos. Playa desde mayo a octubre, con los nenes bañandose y tu con ellos o en el chiringo comiendo pescado sacado del mar ayer. Es un ejemplo. Otro, salir en bicicleta todo el año excepto 2 meses y no congelarte. Otro, el ambiente de la Costa de Sol, de Malaga, Sevilla, Granada Alpujarras Sierra Nevada y sus mujeres guapisimas, las andaluzas que decir....Quedate con tus suizos.



Ya se puede ir cerrando el hilo...


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Ene 2023)

Vaculerdo que come pollas suizas viene a hezpein a ver a sus viejos y charra de decadencia, pa decandecia la vida de un covilerdo que tuvo que emigrar a comer pollas y aprender un idioma de mierda pa que le den propina entre lefazo y enculada.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (8 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Ríete pero es real.
> Otra cosa es la paradoja que se hayan llenado de cobrisos de verdad, no más.



Yo no he dicho que no sea real, subnormales en este mundo los hay a granel en todos los países.

Lo único que digo es que lo que diga un suizo o un millón de ellos no cambia la realidad de las cosas, lo que es un hecho verdadero y lo que no.

A mí me es indiferente e insignificante que eso lo diga un suizo, un alemán, un noruego o todos a la vez.

Saludos.


----------



## The near is end (8 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Si te lees de nuevo el post inicial, esta vez sin que estés fumao, he escrito que en Gran Canaria en el resort del enclave de Mogán, estuve de maravilla. Además yo puedo en cualquier momento venirme un par de meses y gestionar todo en remoto. Desde luego alMagret, Warcelona no las piso más que lo necesario. El ruido, la suciedad y tanto mongrel suelto, me ponen enfermo de inmediato.
> 
> Venga a cagarla, sin acritud.



Vale, me voy a cagar si te pone el scat (yo no lo comparto pero respeto tus gustos). Que no tio, que no, que Warcelona y sur de Madrid no son ejemplo de mi pais (que no es el tuyo ya que lo pones a parir como un traidorzuelo de mercadillo). España es muy grande y si piensas que somos "arrastraos"y"zarrapastrosos" como das a entender es que te falta un cromosoma. Ayer estuve en un concierto de blues y el ambiente de amistad y buen rollo entre las 300 personas que estaban alli, niños icluidos, era, de verdad, algo que te alegra el alma. Vale, que somos mas pobres que los de arriba, y que?, no tienen esa alegria, ese saber estar estando bebidos, y esas mujeres guapas a rabiar sin ir maquilladas con medio kilo de pintura. Que no habia Teslas de esos en la puerta, y que??. Cambia el chip y deja el scat


----------



## CiclopeBizco (8 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues imagina estar aquí todo el año remando por poco más del SMI, y sin catar mujeres desde hace años.
> Así estamos muchos.



Vete a Filipinas, allí por el hecho de ser blanco serás un macho alfa y si sabes inglés no tendrás problemas para encontrar un buen trabajo. 

Y si no hazte fraile fossor de la misericordia, trabajan poco, comen bien, tienen WiFi y piscina. Follar follarás lo mismo pero vivirás más relajado e incluso podrás cobrar la imv estando allí y gastarla en tus caprichos los días libres.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (8 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Si forma parte del delirio paranoide del R78. Se quieren quitar a Franco de encima, pero no pueden. Se les ve desesperados haciendo rituales que darían para pacocutre libro de psiquiatra freudiano acerca del complejo de Edipo de un Sanchinflas que quiere superar a Franco y ser recordado por ello, cambiándolo de cementerio. Risible.
> 
> Pero Franco sigue ahí, por una simle razón que hasta el más inútil ve: sacó a España del subdesarrollo y la puso entre las 8 primeras potencias industriales del mundo. Y estos no sólamente no lo pueden superar, sino que están mandando a España de vuelta al agujero tercermundista de donde la sacó Franco. En este delirio freudiano, de continuos lapsus linguae y actos fallidos se debate actualmente el R78.



Error, España llegó a ser una gran potencia industrial no gracias a Franco sino a pesar de Franco.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (8 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> En lo del ruido isPain no tiene comparación ni con los paises africanos, en Marruecos no hablan a gritos ni están todo el rato dando por el culo molestando con el máximo nivel decibélico que puedan producir. Para una cantidad no despreciable de ispainoles su único objetivo en la vida es poder comer para seguir cagando mierda y ruido.



Me sorprende que digas eso. Yo no he estado nunca en Marruecos pero hay pueblos de La Sagra donde hay moros a patadas y cuando pasas por las puertas de sus cafés el ruido es ensordecedor, se oye a muchos metros de distancia. Mucho peor que los bares españoles.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (8 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> La diferencia Pacomer es que mientras Irlanda creó una burbuja que supo aprovechar atrayendo empresas por su atractivo fiscal (que nadie niega el mérito de Irlanda, aunque se dice que tienen problemas con las viviendas de la hostia), España podía haber sido un país más completo y tener un buen tejido industrial en sus sectores y especializarse en algún campo tecnológico y pq no hasta en algún área de investigación, siendo puntera en algunas de estas prácticas, a que es de risa pensar hoy en día en una España que fuera un país desarrollado e industrializado??, Donde bastantes productos que comprarás fueran de aquí, y no te encontrarás que un rosario o un gel dentífrico viniera de Italia o que el vidrio de las botellas que compras vengan de sabe Dios que país de la UE.
> 
> Bueno pues España tenía el potencial para haber proyectado al exterior esa imagen muy parecida a la que tenemos de paises industriales y tecnológicos como Alemania o Japón, con todo el respeto a Irlanda lugar precioso y tan verde como la cornisa Cantábrica, y con fama de buena gente y de tener un buen trato con los españoles (hasta en las leyendas antiguas irlandesas se contaba que sus ancestros habían llegado a las islas de Iberia).



Y un clima que deprime hasta a Taylor Swift.


----------



## GatoAzul (8 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> En realidad lo que ves en el video es lumpen social, te diria que a lo que aspiran es a cajera de dia y repartidor de Globo, pero realmente a lo que aspiran es a vivir del Estado, que es lo que promociona la izquierda.



Menudo negocio que tienen montado los políticos con los impuestos de los ciudadanos. 
Y con esas paguitas tienen los votos asegurados.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Ene 2023)

a mi me parece bien que los españordos asuman que Ejpaña es un país del segundo mundo.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Ene 2023)

Francia ya la tenéis casi en el tercero... 



P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> a mi me parece bien que los españordos asuman que Ejpaña es un país del segundo mundo.


----------



## pacomer (8 Ene 2023)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Menudo negocio que tienen montado los políticos con los impuestos de los ciudadanos.
> Y con esas paguitas tienen los votos asegurados.



En isPain en vez de votar, deberian aserruchar vivos a gran parte de los cuadros partitócratas enquistados como golpistas en los aparatos estatales y de partidos, luego ya hablamos de democracia y tal.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (8 Ene 2023)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> Y un clima que deprime hasta a Taylor Swift.



Nah, yo en eso no puedo decir nada pq soy cornisero, mi tiempo es muy parecido al de los irlandeses, obviamente quizás menos frío, pero los días grises y oscuros son nuestra seña de identidad, yo cuando veo a muchos burbujos hablar del calor estepario constante me quedo , eso sí, cuando vienen temporadas de verano aquí con mucho calor te revienta por la humedad, menudo infierno.

Me hizo gracia en un hilo el comentario de un burbujero que decía que el arco Atlántico español mezclaba los peor de ambos mundos, la derroición española con el clima de mierda de otros países europeos, y no se equivocaba mucho.
Pero tampoco me quejo, es el clima al que estoy habituado desde siempre, y no me desagrada, no me imagino vivir en un lugar donde la mayoría del tiempo los días son azules.


----------



## Können (8 Ene 2023)

En Suiza un profesional cualificado puede levantar al menos desde unos 80k anuales. Y con experiencia y años, el limite puede duplicarse o triplicarse. 

Es más cara pero si no eres un manirroto se puede ahorrar mas que en España. 

Un país con paro cero, lleno de oportunidades laborales y un sistema democrático real para elegir al político y no a una lista cerrada de energúmenos. 

Donde cada cantón define sus leyes y retenciones fiscales para competir. En España los lloronsos lloran porque Euskadistán dicen que segun ellos les roba a Madrid por el cupo y la fiscalidad vasca y tal. Me gustaría de verdad que en España cada CCAA plantease su sistema de recaudación propio y se lo gestionase sin depender de pagar a o recibir de Madrid. Y a competir, para ver si Teruel desbanca a Barcelona o Málaga a Navarra. 

Andalucía, una tierra que me parece top para vivir, lleva medio siglo de subvenciones y a pesar de haber esquilmado millones de dinero público y europeo, sigue teniendo una renta per capita de mierda, los salarios son una puta mierda y las condiciones laborales de Argelia. 

La inmigración chunga ha medrado en todas las esquinas de Europa pero el tema es que en cuanto a condiciones y casilla de salida para prosperar y que valoren tu esfuerzo, experiencia y cualificación de esas putas 40 o mas horas de remo que nos obligan a hacer hasta jubilarnos, Suiza está en el top 3 de lugares de Europa. Si tienes familia aprenden idiomas útiles y los crios no se pierden en euskeras valenciás catalás o galegos. Que las respeto profundamente y deben cuidarse como patrimonio cultural, pero tienen que ser opcionales y no ser armas políticas como ahora lo son. A un niño le tienes que enchufar desde la guardería el inglés, si o si. Porque le va a abrir muchas mas puertas y poder acceder a conocimientos que solamente se publican en inglés. 

Y en lo que es el ocio y relaciones sociales, existe el mismo o mas ocio, salvo que vivas en una aldea perdida. El clima es algo personal y las normas para cumplirse es lo que debería ser la base de una sociedad civilizada. 

NO vivo allí pero he estado allí y he leído muchas cosas sobre Suiza porque es un país que me gusta mucho en todos los aspectos. 

En España y en cualquier lado, vives de puta madre si ganas pasta. Pero pocos en la privada ganan 2k netos en un pueblo andaluz costero, metiendo 40h semanales. España es un gran país pero lo han jodido los políticos y todos esos que les han votado. 

No puede ser que en una década el crecimiento salarial en España, haya sido paupérrima. En cambio la presión fiscal haya subido. 

Así te vas y nos vamos a la mierda, señores. 

@pacomer vive allí y por eso tiene más visión que yo, y podrá decir si miento o digo la verdad.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ene 2023)

Können dijo:


> En Suiza un profesional cualificado puede levantar al menos desde unos 80k anuales. Y con experiencia y años, el limite puede duplicarse o triplicarse.
> 
> Es más cara pero si no eres un manirroto se puede ahorrar mas que en España.
> 
> ...



España vive de alimentar media Europa y ofrecerles vacaciones baratas. Suiza por el contrario vive de lavar el dinero sucio del narco, la corrupcion, trafico de armas y cualquier negocio oscuro.

Asi es normal que se puedan permitir tener un nivel de vida brutal y una democracia de la ostia. Pero ojito que algun Falcani se vaya de la boca.. ej??

Suiza es muchisimo mejor que España en todo, pero España no se lucra con el dinero de la gentuza del mundo.


----------



## pacomer (8 Ene 2023)

Können dijo:


> En Suiza un profesional cualificado puede levantar al menos desde unos 80k anuales. Y con experiencia y años, el limite puede duplicarse o triplicarse.
> 
> Es más cara pero si no eres un manirroto se puede ahorrar mas que en España.
> 
> ...



Es exacto. Es así como lo cuentas. En Suiza el sistema te apoya y motiva para progresar, el ser próspero y exitoso es premiado, el ser un paguitas y votante de socialismo pobrista paleto está muy mal visto por estos lares, donde al vago y paguitero se le iguala con morralla y carácter moralmente muy negativo. Todo lo contrario que en isPain.

Es por esta simple razón moral que Suiza es un país rico mientras que isPain se ha ido convirtiendo en un shithole socialista de mentalidad pobrista.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (8 Ene 2023)

Pollepolle dijo:


> España no se lucra con el dinero de la gentuza del mundo



ja ja ja que chistoso eres


----------



## PASEANTE (8 Ene 2023)

España es ahora mismo un país del segundo mundo venido a más que se cree parte de la élite pero que no lo es, es más bien la Argentina de Europa, su paletismo y formas son verdaderamente un caso de estudio... cuesta creer que sigamos existiendo como nación.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> La diferencia Pacomer es que mientras Irlanda creó una burbuja que supo aprovechar atrayendo empresas por su atractivo fiscal (que nadie niega el mérito de Irlanda, aunque se dice que tienen problemas con las viviendas de la hostia), España podía haber sido un país más completo y tener un buen tejido industrial en sus sectores y especializarse en algún campo tecnológico y pq no hasta en algún área de investigación, siendo puntera en algunas de estas prácticas, a que es de risa pensar hoy en día en una España que fuera un país desarrollado e industrializado??, Donde bastantes productos que comprarás fueran de aquí, y no te encontrarás que un rosario o un gel dentífrico viniera de Italia o que el vidrio de las botellas que compras vengan de sabe Dios que país de la UE.
> 
> Bueno pues España tenía el potencial para haber proyectado al exterior esa imagen muy parecida a la que tenemos de paises industriales y tecnológicos como Alemania o Japón, con todo el respeto a Irlanda lugar precioso y tan verde como la cornisa Cantábrica, y con fama de buena gente y de tener un buen trato con los españoles (hasta en las leyendas antiguas irlandesas se contaba que sus ancestros habían llegado a las islas de Iberia).



Muchos olvidáis que desde Felipe González España es esclavo de Alemania y tiene prohibido crear nada que pueda competir con ellos.


----------



## Orooo (8 Ene 2023)

Se dice Hezpain


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (8 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Muchos olvidáis que desde Felipe González España es esclavo de Alemania y tiene prohibido crear nada que pueda competir con ellos.



Lo dije ya en un comentario, hace poco, Nike, no recuerdo si en este hilo o en otro.
El partido de Felipito recibió financiación del partido socialista Alemán, así entramos como entramos a la UE, tan patriota que decía que el paro español era estructural o que España debía ser el chiringuito de Europa (aunque no lo dijera con esas palabras), así nos luce el pelo.


----------



## JessRex (8 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Yendo de Suiza para pasar unos días entre Madrid y las islas Canarias.
> No recuerdo haber visto en isPain unas navidades tan miserables y deprimentes, el pobrismo y la lumpenización ya no es algo exótico y que haya que rebuscar yendo a barrios marginales. Por el contrario desde Barajas a la Gran Vía pasando por los moncloa, princesa y callao el pobrismo se ha extendido y le golpea a uno la vista. Tal cantidad de pedigueños, menesterosos, lumpen panchitoide,gitano, moronegro... no lo había visto en Madrid jamás y menos por el centro. Aquello ya parece Bogotá o Caracas.
> 
> En Canarias mejor estando en Mogán, zona de turismo europeo de clase media alta, ni un ispainol en la zona residencial y hotelera.
> ...



*NO DEBES VIAJAR MUCHO PORQUE BARCELONA, PARIS , LONDRES , BERLIN ..SON 10 VECES PEOR .*


----------



## CiclopeBizco (8 Ene 2023)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Nah, yo en eso no puedo decir nada pq soy cornisero, mi tiempo es muy parecido al de los irlandeses, obviamente quizás menos frío, pero los días grises y oscuros son nuestra seña de identidad, yo cuando veo a muchos burbujos hablar del calor estepario constante me quedo , eso sí, cuando vienen temporadas de verano aquí con mucho calor te revienta por la humedad, menudo infierno.
> 
> Me hizo gracia en un hilo el comentario de un burbujero que decía que el arco Atlántico español mezclaba los peor de ambos mundos, la derroición española con el clima de mierda de otros países europeos, y no se equivocaba mucho.
> Pero tampoco me quejo, es el clima al que estoy habituado desde siempre, y no me desagrada, no me imagino vivir en un lugar donde la mayoría del tiempo los días son azules.



Es peor Irlanda y Reino Unido, allí para el invierno hay muchas horas menos de luz que en España.


----------



## ElMayoL (8 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Bueno lo dice ella que vive allí, no yo, pero bueno me ha picado la curiosidad y me he puesto a investigar por internet, y la media de cena sin vino en restaurante medio son entre 60 y 120 dólares, la carta de vinos estaba sobre 15 $ la copa las botellas a partir de 60 la más barata , aún ganando el doble que en España la cena es cuatro veces más car, aquí con 30 o 40 $ euros cenas de lujo y te papás 2 botellas de Rioja sin despeinarse.





Bernaldo dijo:


> Ay, no te queda nada... vas de listo, ya te pondrán los suizos en tu sitio, no te preocupes



pues no lo sé. Pero voy aceptando lo que es ese país y con energía y ganas de integrarme. 
no creo q tenga mucha gente enfadada ya que iré con la actitud correcta.


----------



## ElMayoL (8 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Cuando veo un Español en la vida realque habla así de su país automáticamente me echo mano a la cartera y corto toda posibilidad de interacción
> 
> Menos mal que aún sóis minoría, pero alguno me he encontrado por el mundo



Si queréis, aplaudimos viendo cómo el país está siendo destruido en su mayor parte por compatriotas que en muchos casos su lema es “el que venga detrás que aree”


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Ene 2023)

Pues venga, a seguir con pataletas de crío chico... 



ElMayoL dijo:


> Si queréis, aplaudimos viendo cómo el país está siendo destruido en su mayor parte por compatriotas que en muchos casos su lema es “el que venga detrás que aree”


----------



## ElMayoL (8 Ene 2023)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Un 19%....pufff...eso son ingresos bastante bajos no?



Este esta bajo el paraguas de un langosta. Ni cotiza.


----------



## ElMayoL (8 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues 40k al año, con casa pagada más 25k de mi señora son 65k al año, a mi me sobra de lejos de hecho me estoy haciendo otra casa que pagare con los alquileres de dos viviendas la que vivo ahora y otra.



Con eso no te quitan un 19% payaso. 44mil gane yo el ejercicio anterior y fue bastante más q eso.


----------



## terro6666 (8 Ene 2023)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Con eso no te quitan un 19% payaso. 44mil gane yo el ejercicio anterior y fue bastante más q eso.



19.07% para ser exacto cara polla.
*Tramos IRPF 2022*

Hasta 12.450 euros: 9,5%
De 12.450 euros a 19.999 euros: 12,0%
De 20.200 euros a 35.199 euros: 15,0%
De 35.200 euros a 59.999 euros: 18,5%
De 60.000 euros a 299.999 euros: 22,5%
A partir de 300.000 euros: 24,50%


----------



## Cruzado (8 Ene 2023)

Yo vivo en área noroeste de Madrid

Si bajo a la capital 10 veces al año ya es (y bajarme del coche para meterme directo en el teatro/restaurante). Hay un submundo pozuelo-rozas-Majadahonda bastante guapo, con los amigos hace años que nos vamos turnando para las fiestas en las casas y jardines de los otro, Mas barato y te evitas gentuza.

Claro que ya soy viejuno con mujer, sino imagino que estaría por lo bajos de Argüelles.


----------



## INE (8 Ene 2023)

The near is end dijo:


> El Pacomer ese es un lerdo. vive MEJOR un español en Malaga con su sueldecito de 2100 netos que un suizo aleman etc. A ver si se entera el mermao. No todo es el dinero, ni muchiiiiiisimo menos. Playa desde mayo a octubre, con los nenes bañandose y tu con ellos o en el chiringo comiendo pescado sacado del mar ayer. Es un ejemplo. Otro, salir en bicicleta todo el año excepto 2 meses y no congelarte. Otro, el ambiente de la Costa de Sol, de Malaga, Sevilla, Granada Alpujarras Sierra Nevada y sus mujeres guapisimas, las andaluzas que decir....Quedate con tus suizos.



Qué pesaditos con la puta playa, cuatro días al año más que de sobra.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (8 Ene 2023)

Eso es lo más grave de todo, pero si incluso hay tarados por aquí que dicen que es el mejor país, no se en que, para vaguear quizás,...


----------



## Honkytonk Man (8 Ene 2023)

The near is end dijo:


> El Pacomer ese es un lerdo. vive MEJOR un español en Malaga con su sueldecito de 2100 netos que un suizo aleman etc. A ver si se entera el mermao. No todo es el dinero, ni muchiiiiiisimo menos. Playa desde mayo a octubre, con los nenes bañandose y tu con ellos o en el chiringo comiendo pescado sacado del mar ayer. Es un ejemplo. Otro, salir en bicicleta todo el año excepto 2 meses y no congelarte. Otro, el ambiente de la Costa de Sol, de Malaga, Sevilla, Granada Alpujarras Sierra Nevada y sus mujeres guapisimas, las andaluzas que decir....Quedate con tus suizos.



A ver si te crees que un malagueño con su sueldecico de 2100 netos (el que los gane, normalmente, un funci de la Junta, porque en la privada no se gana eso), puede permitirse el lujo de ir a comer al chiringuito todos los días. Yo voy aisduamente a Málaga por temas de negocios y los precios son europeos, porque es una ciudad y provincia en la que vive gente de muchísimo dinero (mafiosos, muchos de ellos), de TODO EL MUNDO. Probablemente sea la mejor provincia del globo para vivir; eso sí, necesitas muuuuuucha manteca. Los precios de los pisos de alquiler se han disparado y están casi a la par que en Madrid. Y no hablemos de la compra.

Con menos de 6000 pavos, allí no vives yendo a comer todos los días el pescaíto al chiringuito. Y 6000 pavos al mes en Málaga no se los mete cualquiera.


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Mira subnormal, estoy hasta los cojones de los llorones que no hacen más que despotricar de España por la única razón de que a ellos les va como una mierda y se han tenido que ir a fregar perolas a un restaurante de mala muerte en Hamburgo o de cualquier ciudad europea, que sepas que a mucha gente nos va bien, que ahora mismo no me iría a ningún país del mundo, que lo que he conseguido aquí y lo que he disfrutado aquí no lo hubiera hecho en ningún lugar del mundo, sigue llorando muy fuerte a ver si te oye alguien y te da una oportunidad, mientras tanto si te vas a otro sitio , recuerda cerrar al salir.



Coño, yo también vivo bien. Tengo casa y media pagada, cash sano y un pequeño negocio. ¿Significa eso que tengo que ser tan hipócrita como tú para decir que en este país se vive bien? ¿Sabes lo que es la empatía? 

Tú lo que pasa es que eres TONTO y no lo sabes. Y por cierto, yo he limpiado cristales EN ESPAÑA porque lo prefería a seguir trabajando en un banco. Encima de tonto eres CLASISTA POBRE.


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Ene 2023)

Porque me tenía que meter casi 1 hora por autovía de ida y otra de vuelta, porque soportar a viejos de mierda de pueblo es lo peor, son analfabetos, maleducados, prepotentes y sin modales. Y encima es un trabajo aburrido y mal pagado. Ah, y te van cambiando de zona como les da la puta gana porque redistribuyen a los empleados entre sus sucursales, por lo que al menos cuando te has hecho a la clientela de la zona, te lo vuelven a joder y a empezar de 0. Bueno, y eso sin contar las horas extra, entre hora y dos horas al día POR LA PUTA CARA (menos los viernes).

Trabajar en banca sin ser una charo es la muerte en vida. Prefiero limpiar cristales que la hora limpia me salía casi lo mismo y no tenía que soportar al españolito medio ni ir en traje. Y encima podía ponerme música y madrugar mucho menos.

Trabajar no dignifica, pero trabajar a disgusto todavía menos.


----------



## ElMayoL (8 Ene 2023)

Hay q ser gilipollas como el payaso q pone malaga de ejemplo diciendo q no se que del pescaito en la playa. Como si un currito pudiera hacer eso jajajajajjaja.
Es como decirle a un haitiano q tiene resorts de Puta madre en Haití. Mínimo te machetea porque hasta el sabe q su país es un shit hole a diferencia del hispanistani medio q cree q vive en el mehon pahis


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ene 2023)

Cruzado dijo:


> Yo vivo en área noroeste de Madrid
> 
> Si bajo a la capital 10 veces al año ya es (y bajarme del coche para meterme directo en el teatro/restaurante). Hay un submundo pozuelo-rozas-Majadahonda bastante guapo, con los amigos hace años que nos vamos turnando para las fiestas en las casas y jardines de los otro, Mas barato y te evitas gentuza.
> 
> Claro que ya soy viejuno con mujer, sino imagino que estaría por lo bajos de Argüelles.



Me recomiendas el eje Pozuelo-Rozas-Majadahonda para vivir?


----------



## hijodeputin (8 Ene 2023)

vivir bien en españa, lo que se traduce en machacar a 12 millones de empleados en la privada.......pse pse. Es como la pulga que parasita al perro. Para ellos la vida será de color de rosa. Es problema es que hay tantas que el perro se muere.


----------



## KailKatarn (8 Ene 2023)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Hay q ser gilipollas como el payaso q pone malaga de ejemplo diciendo q no se que del pescaito en la playa. Como si un currito pudiera hacer eso jajajajajjaja.
> Es como decirle a un haitiano q tiene resorts de Puta madre en Haití. Mínimo te machetea porque hasta el sabe q su país es un shit hole a diferencia del hispanistani medio q cree q vive en el mehon pahis




Exactamente. Es lamentable leer a muertos de hambre, en un país de mierda, intentar defenderlo. Es como que te caguen en la boca y des las gracias. No se puede ser subnormal más profundo.


----------



## The near is end (8 Ene 2023)

The near is end dijo:


> ir





Honkytonk Man dijo:


> A ver si te crees que un malagueño con su sueldecico de 2100 netos (el que los gane, normalmente, un funci de la Junta, porque en la privada no se gana eso), puede permitirse el lujo de ir a comer al chiringuito todos los días. Yo voy aisduamente a Málaga por temas de negocios y los precios son europeos, porque es una ciudad y provincia en la que vive gente de muchísimo dinero (mafiosos, muchos de ellos), de TODO EL MUNDO. Probablemente sea la mejor provincia del globo para vivir; eso sí, necesitas muuuuuucha manteca. Los precios de los pisos de alquiler se han disparado y están casi a la par que en Madrid. Y no hablemos de la compra.
> 
> Con menos de 6000 pavos, allí no vives yendo a comer todos los días el pescaíto al chiringuito. Y 6000 pavos al mes en Málaga no se los mete cualquiera.



Hombre todos los dias no vas a ir,pero con 2100 pavos + otros 1500 de la mujera pues puedes ir cuando quieras. De todas formas los malagueños que yo conozco van a sitios de raciones ma´s baratas y mejores que las dedicadas al turismo, si eres de alli sabes donde ir. ademas el tema no es gastar , sinno de disfrutar del sol y la playa de España y de sus gentes y ambiente, tienes menos, ya te buscas la vida para ir a sitios mas baratos. en cuanto al precio de los alquileres pues es una locura, como no tengas casa se van todos los cálculos al carajo. Alquileres muy caros en la costa del Sol


----------



## terro6666 (8 Ene 2023)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Coño, yo también vivo bien. Tengo casa y media pagada, cash sano y un pequeño negocio. ¿Significa eso que tengo que ser tan hipócrita como tú para decir que en este país se vive bien? ¿Sabes lo que es la empatía?
> 
> Tú lo que pasa es que eres TONTO y no lo sabes. Y por cierto, yo he limpiado cristales EN ESPAÑA porque lo prefería a seguir trabajando en un banco. Encima de tonto eres CLASISTA POBRE.
> [/QU





el tio orquestas dijo:


> Coño, yo también vivo bien. Tengo casa y media pagada, cash sano y un pequeño negocio. ¿Significa eso que tengo que ser tan hipócrita como tú para decir que en este país se vive bien? ¿Sabes lo que es la empatía?
> 
> Tú lo que pasa es que eres TONTO y no lo sabes. Y por cierto, yo he limpiado cristales EN ESPAÑA porque lo prefería a seguir trabajando en un banco. Encima de tonto eres CLASISTA POBRE.



Si tonto la polla en este país se puede vivir bien no hace falta irse a trabajar al extranjero otra cosa es que muchos se piensen que se les debe algo y que la culpa de sus miserias sea de España y no de ser unos mediocres, y si soy clásica , para mí existen dos clases los que tiran del carro y los que van montaos en el, yo voy con los que tiran.
Tú has limpiado cristales y yo he cortado naranja, he trabajado muchos años en la obra, he tenido empresas, he estado 15 años haciendo extras en un restaurante los fines de semana , he trabajado en discotecas, almacenes y en muchos sitios que ni me acuerdo, ahora llevo 10 años en el sector TI, que me vas a contar tu de lo que es trabajar moniato.


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si tonto la polla en este país se puede vivir bien no hace falta irse a trabajar al extranjero otra cosa es que muchos se piensen que se les debe algo y que la culpa de sus miserias sea de España y no de ser unos mediocres, y si soy clásica , para mí existen dos clases los que tiran del carro y los que van montaos en el, yo voy con los que tiran.
> Tú has limpiado cristales y yo he cortado naranja, he trabajado muchos años en la obra, he tenido empresas, he estado 15 años haciendo extras en un restaurante los fines de semana , he trabajado en discotecas, almacenes y en muchos sitios que ni me acuerdo, ahora llevo 10 años en el sector TI, que me vas a contar tu de lo que es trabajar moniato.



Hueles a invent. Una persona que corta naranjas nunca despreciaría a otra persona que emigra de España a otro país y empieza limpiando baños (o eres mala persona). Encima de mentiroso subnormal; Lefazo y a ignorados.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (8 Ene 2023)

The near is end dijo:


> Hombre todos los dias no vas a ir,pero con 2100 pavos + otros 1500 de la mujera pues puedes ir cuando quieras. De todas formas los malagueños que yo conozco van a sitios de raciones ma´s baratas y mejores que las dedicadas al turismo, si eres de alli sabes donde ir. ademas el tema no es gastar , sinno de disfrutar del sol y la playa de España y de sus gentes y ambiente, tienes menos, ya te buscas la vida para ir a sitios mas baratos. en cuanto al precio de los alquileres pues es una locura, como no tengas casa se van todos los cálculos al carajo. Alquileres muy caros en la costa del Sol



Pues eso te digo. Alquileres por las putas nubes. Málaga es el epicentro de la mafia global, allí están asentados rusos, alemanes, holandeses, ingleses, árabes, etc. Gente que maneja muchísimo dinero de negocios turbios y que viven allí. Y está empezando a pasar en Levante con los rusos, Valencia y Alicante están, directamente, tomadas por los rusos. Gente que vete a saber de dónde sacan el dinero, nornalmente de actividades ilegales repartidas por el globo, pagando en cash en todas partes. Manejan mucha manteca y viven en la costa española.

Y claro, toda esa inmensa cantidad de cash se refleja en la subida de precios brutal de todo.

Un rodaballo al horno en un buen restaurante, casi 30 pavos. Un plato de pescaíto frito 22. Alquilar un chamizo, 1200 lereles. Etc.

Así que 2000 pavetes pues dan para lo que dan.


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Ene 2023)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Pues eso te digo. Alquileres por las putas nubes. Málaga es el epicentro de la mafia global, allí están asentados rusos, alemanes, holandeses, ingleses, árabes, etc. Gente que maneja muchísimo dinero de negocios turbios y qur viven allí. Y está empezando a pasar en Levante con los rusos, Valencia y Alicante están, directamente, tomadas por los rusos. Gente que vete a saber de dónde sacan el dinero, nornalmente de actividades ilegales repartidas por el globo, pagando en cash en todas partes. Manejan mucha manteca y viven en la costa española.
> 
> Y claro, toda esa inmensa cantidad de cash se refleja en la subida de precuos brutal de todo.
> 
> ...



Peeeero eejjjque tenemoh zooooool.


----------



## pacomer (8 Ene 2023)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Pues eso te digo. Alquileres por las putas nubes. Málaga es el epicentro de la mafia global, allí están asentados rusos, alemanes, holandeses, ingleses, árabes, etc. Gente que maneja muchísimo dinero de negocios turbios y que viven allí. Y está empezando a pasar en Levante con los rusos, Valencia y Alicante están, directamente, tomadas por los rusos. Gente que vete a saber de dónde sacan el dinero, nornalmente de actividades ilegales repartidas por el globo, pagando en cash en todas partes. Manejan mucha manteca y viven en la costa española.
> 
> Y claro, toda esa inmensa cantidad de cash se refleja en la subida de precios brutal de todo.
> 
> ...



Eso y no la IT de tapadera es lo que se mueve en Málaga, pura mafia y delincuencia internacional. En isPain están como en su casa con la mafia narcobolivariana filoetarra que gobierna el no país.


----------



## rupertaaa (8 Ene 2023)

Resultado de 40 años de socialismo ( PP = PSOE ). Mi suegro ayer diciendo que volverá a votar a Sánchez porque vienen los fachas otra vez. Resumen de lo que es España, país de analfabetos.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (8 Ene 2023)

pacomer dijo:


> Eso y no la IT de tapadera es lo que se mueve en Málaga, pura mafia y delincuencia internacional. En isPain están como en su casa con la mafia narcobolivariana filoetarra que gobierna el no país.



Sin duda, eso es absolutamente verdad. Es cierto que la informática en Málaga es muy pujante, pero a niveles ridículos en comparación con otras partes del globo. Más bien, las multinacionales se están afuncando en Málaga porque los sueldos, aunque ya no son tan bajos como antaño, siguen siendo bajos en comparación con Suiza, Londres, Dublín o San Francisco, que son los "popes" mundiales de la informática.

En Málaga lo que hay es mafia de todo pelaje, cuyas actividades no tienen por qué estar en Málaga, pero ellos viven allí, porque es cierto que con pasta se vive de coña. Pero con pasta. Estepona, Marbella, Mijas, Benalmádena, Torremolinos, la propia Málaga. Todo mafia pura.


----------



## PASEANTE (Lunes a la(s) 11:27 AM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Muchos olvidáis que desde Felipe González España es esclavo de Alemania y tiene prohibido crear nada que pueda competir con ellos.



En esencia, así es.. el contrapago fueron las subvenciones europeas para destruir la industria aquí.. desde entonces, así nos va


----------



## Catacroquer (Martes a la(s) 6:22 PM)

The near is end dijo:


> No se que España percibes tu, probablemente este en tu delirante imaginacion. Aqui en la zona de Sevilla y area metropolitana y campiña no hay un sitio libre para comer en segun que fechas, todo a tope. Regalos agotados en muchas tiendas( por ejemplo juegos de la switch para peques). Mareas humanas por el Centro y buen ambiente ALEGRE en general.. Eres un fabulador.Roscones agotados en el Lidl ayer



Cuando uno es cutre todo lo que percibe a su alrededor es cutre. Cuando uno se relaciona con lo cutre, solo ve lo cutre.

España es un país maravilloso para vivir. El burbujista medio no estaría feliz en ningún país del mundo.


----------



## Bernaldo (Martes a la(s) 6:44 PM)

Catacroquer dijo:


> Cuando uno es cutre todo lo que percibe a su alrededor es cutre. Cuando uno se relaciona con lo cutre, solo ve lo cutre.
> 
> España es un país maravilloso para vivir. El burbujista medio no estaría feliz en ningún país del mundo.



ya podéis cerrar el hilo

plas, plas, plas...


----------



## Lian (Martes a la(s) 7:19 PM)

No se puede ser feliz en un país donde los salarios son mucho mas bajos que el coste de vida, ni con leyes donde te ocupan el piso (incluso con "ayuda" del gobierno...) y no puedes hacer absolutamente nada hasta que salga el juicio (€€€) y con suerte no tengas que gastar una pasta en arreglos. Tampoco se puede ser feliz cuando ves que estás desprotegido en los trabajos porque nadie hace nada por defenderte (ni si quiera esos parásitos llamados sindicatos que viven del cuento). Ni con el acceso a la vivienda casi imposible, sea en alquiler o en compra, o ahora un coche. Y esto sin contar el enfrentamiento social que están provocando los gobiernos entre mujer y hombre...

No digo que todo eso sea motivo para ser un infeliz de la vida porque hay otros terrenos que a cada uno le funcionarán mas o menos bien (pareja, familia, amistades, ciertos trabajos...) pero no me jodas, si lo mas básico hace aguas por todos lados, sería de ser o un auténtico gilipollas o un lamebotas reconocer que se puede ser feliz así. Vives el día a día y ya, porque la cosa no da para mas.


----------



## Sagar (Miércoles a la(s) 9:27 PM)

Shy dijo:


> La semana pasada estuve por Mayor, Sol, Gran Vía, no se podía dar un paso y me sorprendió no ver a nadie pidiendo dinero ni tirado en la calle, cosa que hace unos años era lo normal.



Irías mirando el móvil. Hay más que nunca.


----------



## Shy (Miércoles a la(s) 9:38 PM)

Sagar dijo:


> Irías mirando el móvil. Hay más que nunca.



El móvil lo estás mirando tú mientras paseas por ese metacentro lleno de mendigos.


----------



## LMLights (Hoy a la(s) 7:29 AM)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Resultado de 40 años de socialismo ( PP = PSOE ). Mi suegro ayer diciendo que volverá a votar a Sánchez porque vienen los fachas otra vez. Resumen de lo que es España, país de analfabetos.



Tríste pero cierto, aquí sólo se aprende a palos.


----------

